# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 39: SOS!! 50 chats et chatons dt 3 SOS, AVT JEU 27-VEN 28/09! (IDF)

## SOSchatsNAC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,* *& INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!* :: 

_(merci d'indiquer cette mention - et de fait, celle-ci aussi - à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)_



Ces chats là, notamment les soit-disant craintifs, ne seront, de façon quasi sûre, plus là mardi AM.
Si vous pouvez sauver ces pauvres êtres, REAGISSEZ, maintenant, et si vous avez un doute, imaginer comment le vôtre se comporterait dans ces lieux, ou, pour faire dans l'anthropomorphisme, comment vous réagiriez à leur place... C'est là que l'empathie et l'envie de se battre commence, et surtout, sans vous, ils meurent, alors que tout le monde se bouge sans attendre! 




*ENDROIT A: LE VETO PASSE UNE PREMIÈRE FOIS MARDI 25, PUIS JEUDI 27/09**, réservations à 9h!* 


*
1a) Maman tigrée sociable 
**+ 5 chatons de 6 semaines, 2 noirs et 3 tigrés
** URGENT! Gros coryza* 




*2a) Chat brun tabby et blanc, un peu craintif*
Mais pas agressif du tout




*3a) Mâle, 10 ans voire plus, tigré, sociable*
* URGENT! Gros coryza, sous perfusion!* 




*4a) Chat bleu/gris et blanc, très sociable* 
** *Patte arrière droite atrophié, boite* **
Aurait peut-être un maître, à confirmer... 




*5a) Chat bleu et blanc très sociable*
* Maigrichon, a été intoxiqué, mais va mieux* **




*6a) Chat brun tabby un peu craintif*




*7a) Chat noir un peu craintif*
=> Sorti semaine 38 (erreur ds cette liste)

*8a) Chat, 2 ans, smoke/tigré gris mi-longs, sociable
*


*9a) Femelle grise tortie tabby femelle, sociable/neutre, 4 mois
*** *Léger coryza***




*10a) Mâle 4 ans marron/noir, grand chat, très sociable*
** *URGENT! Coryza, oeil droit très abimé, sous perf!* **




*11a) Chat noir un peu craintif*

Moi ça me fait mal au coeur de voir ça... 



*12a) Femelle noire un peu craintive femelle
13a) Chat, sexe?, gris tortie blanc un peu craintif
**Sont ensemble*

*


14a) Chat brun tabby point yeux bleus, timidou/sociable
** Queue cassée 

** 


15a) Chat noir et blanc poils longs, un peu craintif

**

16a) Chat blanc, timide, ne crache pas

*
*17a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré, timidou
18a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré blanc timidou
19a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré blanc timidou**

Ils ont surtout peur, ils ne sont pas du tout méchants! 
*



*20a)* *Femelle tricolore, apeurée
**21a) Femelle tricolore, apeurée
**Ce sont des soeurs jumelles, ensemble*

* 


22a) Chat tigré, un peu craintif, a peur, sans plus! 

*
*

23a) Chat tigré brun et noir, un peu craintif, ne crache pas! 
*


*
24a) Chat tabby blanc, a simplement peur, ne crache pas!* 
*25a) Chat noir et blanc, a simplement peur, ne crache pas!* *
Sont ensemble en box


**


26a) Femelle brun tabby et blanche très sociable
*** *Coryza, est gestante ou a eu des bébés ! grosses mamelles* ***


27a) Chaton brun tabby* *1 mois- 6 semaines* *timidou
28a) Chaton brun tabby gris* *1 mois- 6 semaines**timidou*
*29a) Chaton blanc avec des taches* *1 mois- 6 semaines** timidou*




*30a) chaton, 6 semaines, noir et blanc, sociable

*



*ENDROIT B: LE VETO PASSE VENDREDI 28/09, réservations à 9h! 
*

*1b) Mâle 6 semaines, brun tabby blanc, très sociable
2b) Femelle, 6 semaines, noire et blanche, très sociable
3b) Mâle, 6 semaines, noir et blanc, très sociable
* * URGENT! Coryza important! Ils ne tiendront pas lgts vu leur âge!*  :: 
*Sont ensemble*
Sortants dès le 24/09*
*
*4b) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, un peu timide
5b) Femelle, 5 mois, brun tabby, très sociable
** URGENT! Coryza!*  :: 
*Sont ensemble*
Sortants dès le 25/09*
*
*6b) Mâle, 2 mois, bleu, un peu timide
7b) Mâle, 2 mois, bleu et blanc, sociable
** En fin de coryza*  :: Sortants dès le 24/09*
**
8b) Femelle, 6 mois, tortie tabby, sociable
**9b) Femelle, 8 mois, tortie tabby blanche, sociable
10b)** Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, sociable
** URGENT! Coryza*  :: 
*Sont ensemble*

Sortants dès le 24/09

*11b) Mâle, 3/4 mois, brun tabby, sociable
12b) Femelle, 5 mois, tortie tabby blanche, sociable
13b) Femelle, 3 mois, tortie tabby blanche, sociable
14b) Femelle, 4/5 mois, tortie tabby, sociable*
*Sont ensemble*
* URGENT! En fin de coryza 
*Sortants dès le 24/09*


15b) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, très sociable
*Sortante dès le 25/09*

16b) Femelle, 3 mois, gris tabby, un peu timide
17b) Mâle, 3 mois, gris tabby, un peu timide 
Sont ensemble 
*Sortants dès le 25/09*
**
18b) Femelle, 4/5 mois, brun tabby, sociable* 
Sortante dès le 24/09*

** 19b) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, un peu timide*
Sortante dès le 27/09*

20b) Mâle, 3 mois, blanc et brun, très sociable 
21b) Femelle, 3 mois, blanc brun tabby, très sociable*
*Sont ensemble 
*Sortants dès le 26/09*
*
*22b) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable*
* Coryza 
*Sortant dès le 26/09*
*
*23b) Mâle, 1 an, bleu, très sociable*
Sortant dès le 25/09*

24b) Femelle, 4/5 mois, brun tabby, très sociable* 
Sortante dès le 25/09*

25b) Femelle, 9/10 mois, brun tabby, sociable*
** *Coryza* 
Sortant dès le 25/09*

26b) Femelle, 9 mois, écaille de tortue, très sociable*
Sortant dès le 28/09

*27b) Mâle, 2 mois, blanc, sociable*
Sortant dès le 28/09

***************************

*
CONDITIONS DE SORTIE :*

_- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE (statuts à fournir + déclaration en préfecture)
- TESTES FIV ET FELV (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), PRIMO-VACCINES, IDENTIFIES, SANS FRAIS
- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

- CO-VOIT OK, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées (utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")

- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés à jour (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
- PAS DE PHOTOS POSSIBLES_

****************
*
 CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com* 
_(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)_

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!

*************

Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:

HELP! FA courte et longue durée recherchées en IDF & au-delà! [topic permanent]

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 

1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)

Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:

- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption

Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien.... 

Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:

- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc   parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas   sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu plus à   quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir


L'assoc prend généralement à charge:

- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale

Le placement se fait comme cela:

- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc

 Conditions d'accueil importantes:

- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat en   isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution sanitaire de   base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout chat non vacciné,   etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat de la meilleure façon qui   soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec d'autres animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison

C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale. 
Mais on oublie sûrement pas mal de choses.... 


En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!! 


Chacun est un maillon de la chaine, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?

Déjà, prenez ce profil SOSchatsNAC, allez voir les fins de liste des précédents sujets. 
Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas   MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux, touchants,   parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement par la vie, mais que   rien n'est jamais perdu avec un minimum d'empathie et de patience!

les AVANT/APRES de nos sauvetages

Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie" de   ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à aider.
Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en   contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau, et que certaines   chapeautent dans la France entière.

Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FAtemporaire, etc...  

Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là   sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres, comme les nôtres, et   non des déchets, ni des fous furieux, ils attendent simplement qu'on   leur tende la main, à cause d'une autre main qui auparavant les a jeté   un jour à la rue....


*************************


Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!  
Allez lire le sujet ci-dessous! 

J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*SI VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS AIDER   EN ACCUEILLANT UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE UNE PROMESSE DE DONS, J'EN   RAPPELLE LES PRINCIPES POUR CE SOS:

Ils servent à:

- Donner un coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent   des chats de fourrière, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts   implaçables
- Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins, parfois lourds
- Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable, un   FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas, pour certains, noir   ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se ressemblent tous"), etc. 

Dans les faits:

- Frais classiques couverts: 
castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
- Frais exceptionnels:
Chats très malades, blessés, etc
- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:
Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même   personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop de sous, et on   ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander. Ou encore, achat de box, car qd   la seule chose qui manque pour sauver un chat, c'est "ça", c'est   ridicule

Quand verse-t-on son don?

- Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
- Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
- On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis   d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares non sortis   qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela signifie que pour la semaine   en cours, c'est terminé. Et comme je veux que chaque assoc ait, dans la   mesure du possible, un petit coup de pouce, en toute logique, on attend   que cela soit bouclé

Comment pointer son don?

- On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".
- Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement   flécher son don, car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois,   les assocs ne peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et certains chats   n'intéressent personne, en termes de dons, et doivent aussi être sauvés.   
En outre, il y a les assocs qui   interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus   régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!
Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter! Et   tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là sont des SOS parmi   tant d'autres!
Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les   dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je peux ne pas   reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine suivante, et pour ne pas   créer d'inégalités, NI entre chats, NI entre assocs, il est possible, et   compréhensible que je retouche les promesses av votre accord.

Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?

- Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en   demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé de réception" de   don simple.

Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire


Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.
Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que,   c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts par rapport aux   critères de délivrance de ces derniers.

Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui   peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent forcément à   avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent, ne serait-ce qu'avoir un   petit geste elle aussi, c'est sympa, tout de même!

Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je   donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le sentez, et là   encore, prenez juste en compte deux choses: ils sont tous en danger, et   le fait de faire de la place, même si X ou Y n'est pas celui que vous   aimeriez voir sortir lui laisse "cette chance là", de l'air, et de la   place dans les box!*

----------


## Lady92

J ajoute un commentaire qui n apportera pas grand chose, mais...
L annee derniere, j ai depose ma minette super sociable un matin chez le veto pour la recuperer le soir... En allant la rechercher plutot que d attendre dans la salle d attente, j ai demande a aller la voir. Quand je suis arrivee devant les box, je me suis mise a pleurer, ma minette etait recroquvillee au fond du box, les yeux vides, les oreilles de cote... Il m a fallu lui parler 20minutes pour qu elle daigne s approcher de moi et commencer a se detendre. L image de ma minette, la plus gentille, la plus douce, la plus sociable des minettes etait identique a l image des chats en fourriere et pourtant elle n etait QUE chez le veterinaire pour quelques heures, pas en fourriere...
Aidez les, ils le meritent... Le mot craintif ne veut vraiment rien dire en fourriere... ma minette en fourriere n aurait pas resiste et n aurait pas eu le droit au qualificatif 'sociable' alors que tous ceux qui l ont croisee pourront temoigner qu elle etait vraiment ultra sociable avec tout le monde.
NE LES ABANDONNEZ PAS, ILS NE PEUVENT PLUS COMPTER QUE SUR VOUS...VOUS ETES LEUR SEULE ET DERNIERE CHANCE  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Est-ce qu'on pourrait chercher de notre côté une pension pour y mettre les chats afin de les sauver? Il n'y a pas qu'une pension en France susceptible de les accueillir quand même!

----------


## Dom91

Je suis plus que d'accord avec ça ! Je vais ajouter ma petite note perso aussi. J'ai deux chats peureux. Si par malheur, ils devaient se retrouver en fourrière, je ne donne pas cher de leurs peaux. Pourtant, ce sont deux petits chats merveilleux, chacun avec leur propre personnalité. Ils sont tous les deux de vrais pot de colle. Un chat est un chat ! Ils ont chacun leur propre personnalité et réagissent en fonction. Certains sont plus sensibles que d'autres. C'est comme les humains. Craintifs (et vu le contexte de la fourrière, comme dit Lady 92) ne veut pas dire qu'on en tirera jamais rien, qu'ils n'aiment pas les caresses, que ça ne fera pas de supers compagnons. 
Et que dire des deux que j'ai en quarantaine (17 et 18 b de la semaine 36). Ils sont très chouettes tous les deux et très gentils. Ils commencent à se détendre. Ils seront tout à fait comme n'importe quel chat.
Au contraire, je dirais. Un chat craintif demande peut-être un peu plus d'investissement mais quel bonheur quand on les voit progresser.

----------


## Lady92

A ceux qui hesitent... Ne pas sous estimer la satisfaction et le sentiment fort qu on peut eprouver, en voyant ce chat que l on a sauve aujourd hui si detendu, qui quelque temps auparavant se trouvait en fourriere dans ces memes cages... L idee que si la chaine de soldarite autour de lui n avait pas fonctionne, l idee que ce petit coeur aurait pu cesser de battre en fourriere est juste insupportable.
Mimi est arrive en fourriere en octobre 2011, il y a presque 1 an... C etait le No17, fourriere B, pas de photo. Je le regarde chaque jour, avec le coeur qui se serre, en me disant qu il etait moins une, que nous avons eu de la chance, la chaine a fonctionne pour Mimi, faites qu elle fonctionne aussi pour tous les autres, ils sont tous d'adorables Mimis.
Si un maillon de la chaine manque, le sauvetage capote et c est la mort...
 ::  *Asso, FA, covoitureurs, donateurs...les Mimis ont besoin de vous*   :: 
NE LES LAISSEZ PAS MOURRIR

j ajoute une photo de Mimi prise il y a quelques minutes, j editerai ensuite car la n est pas sa place, c est juste pour vous montrer que Mimi est VIVANT grace a vous tous... Et que tous ces Mimis sur les listes ont besoin de vous tous  ::

----------


## hupet

j'ai assisté au "trappage" de la fourrière de mon secteur et cela n'a déjà rien d'une partie de plaisir et derrière cela ils arrivent dans des cages de la fourrière qui sentent la peur et la mort de leur précédent occupant. Ils voyent leurs copains partir vers la mort ou partir sans jamais les revoir....difficile d'être détendu
n'importe quel chat serait paniqué
Tous mes chats et chien sont des rescapés certains ont mis plus de temps a refaire confiance en l'être humain mais maintenant ils nous donnent tout leur amour et c'est merveilleux
aujourd'hui je suis FA et je suis surprise de voir à quel point ces "sauvages" sont des chats juste en attente de preuve que le danger est passé.
ll faut leur donner une chance ils le méritent aussi

----------


## Lady92

Houhou...y a quelqu un? 
Je rappelle qu ils meurent tous mardi matin, si on ne commence pas tout de suite a s activer pour eux  :: 

Qui peut faire un accueil :
- transit pour quelques jours
- quarantaine 15 jours avec chats de la famille vaccines et une piece dispo pour isoler 15 jours
- duree que vous determinez vous meme
- longue duree jusqu a adoption

Qui pourrait accueillir, mais :
- pas maintenant
- pas en RP...

 ::  SVP manifestez vous maintenant avant qu il ne soit trop tard  :: 
Pareil, n hesitez pas a poser des questions si vous en avez...

----------


## thred

bjr je peux donner 15 € et faire FA pour un chaton  mais suis pres d'aix en provence

----------


## virginiedu95

nous sommes toujours ok pour prendre en charge un chat sans soins lourds (on a déjà 2 chats en hospitalisation pour état grave); 2 FELV à l'adoption et 5 FIV bref si FALD ok pour sortir un chat sous pattounes sans toi(t), FALD dans le 75, 92 ou 95 pour une question pratique niveau véto 
désolée nous ne pouvons faire plus ...

----------


## Dom91

Je rajoute 5 euros. C'est tout ce que je peux faire actuellement.

----------


## Gastonne

Bonjour, je souhaiterais donner 10 euros pour chacun des numeros 2,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,20,22,23,24,26,  et 20 euros pour 1,3,17 et 27 avec recu fiscal s.v.p

----------


## menhir

*PROMESSES DE DONS

**pas de dons fléchés pour le moment, "pour les urgences de l'endroit A" uniquement, merci!

Hupet: 15*
*Mirabelle94 : 30 ** avec ou sans reçu
Thred : 15  (avec ou sans reçu ?)
Dom91 :* *5 
**Gastonne : pour chacun des chats suivants 
10  :* 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 20, 22, 23, 24, 26
*20 * : 1, 3, 17, 27
*avec reçu fiscal

**TOTAL : 335 
 QUI SUIT?? 
*

----------


## coch

sait-on si 27a et 34a SEM 38 sont sur la liste de A en SEM 39 ?

----------


## La Rainette

Demain cette liste changera de visage, et ce ne sera pas pour le meilleur !
Avant que ceux-ci ne disparaissent, tendez leur la main !!!  ::

----------


## flore31

En résumé, quels chats n'ont pas été réservés ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*ON POURRAIT SAUVER 2 OU 3 CHATS MAIS IL NOUS FAUT 1 OU 2 FA DE QUARANTAINE EN RP
SANS FA DE QUARANTAINE, ON NE POURRA RIEN FAIRE POUR EUX ET C EST DEMAIN MATIN QU IL FAUT LES RESERVER
UNE SALLE DE BAIN, UN BUREAU, UNE CHAMBRE D AMIS POUR 15 PETITS JOURS 
* ::  ::  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En résumé, quels chats n'ont pas été réservés ?


Aucun chat réservé en dehors de 3a, 10a, 15a et 30a
Et la liste de l endroit B n est pas encore tombée!

----------


## flore31

> Aucun chat réservé en dehors de 3a, 10a, 15a et 30a


Oh la la, ça craint..... 
Je tente de voir de mon côté

----------


## pouetpouet

> La demande de covoit pour Belette18 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...4/#post1332128


Francinette habite ce coin, vous lui avez demandé ? biz

----------


## hupet

> La résa doit être faite demain, donc si on ne trouve pas, tout tombe à l'eau.


bonsoir

je viens juste de voir la demande covoiturage melun / montereau

je travaille à la DEFENSe- gare de lyon-moret sur loing

je passe par la gare de Melun mais vers 18h30 je peux aller jusqu'à MONTEREAU c'est la même ligne

ou sinon jeudi ma fille n'a pas cours et peux aller jusqu'à MELUN etlà iln'y a pas de contrainte d'heure.

----------


## May-May

*Mails de masse envoyés.*

----------


## Lady92

Pour rappel :
Tous les chats en tete de liste, tous ceux avec photos seront euthanasies demain matin...
Si vous pouvez accueillir, c est maintenant qu il faut vous manifester.
Un chat prend peu de place, a peine plus qu un coussin sur un canape
On ne vous demande pas de l adopter pour la vie mais juste de l accueillir
Je rapelle egalement qu il y a plusieurs types d accueil :
- 15 jours pour un quarantaine (dans ce cas s il y a d autres chats ils doivent etre vaccines et il faut prevoir une piece d isolement pour le nouveau; si pas d autres chats c est encore plus facile) (=FAQ)
- duree determinee, c est vous qui decidez et annoncez la duree max de l accueil que vous pouvez proposer
- duree jusqu a adoption, c est le top du top (=FALD)
 ::  nous n avons pas le droit de les abandonner maintenant qu ils ne peuvent plus compter que sur nous pour vivre  ::

----------


## LADYCATS

Etho logis peut réserver quelques chats de plus s il y a des FAQ prêtes à les accueillir 15 jours.

----------


## Sév51

La bannière de la semaine...





```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/sem-39-sos-46-chats-chatons-avt-mar-25-puis-jeu-27-ven-28-09-idf-67095/page-2.html#post1332489"][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/150822banfrpS3920120928v01.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```


*Pour installer la bannière :*

1 - *copier* le code
2 - *cliquer* sur *Mon compte* en haut de page
3 - dans les colonnes de gauche *descendre* jusqu'au cadre *Mes paramètres*
4 - *cliquer* sur *Modifier votre signature*
5 - *coller* le code de la bannière dans le *cadre texte*
6 - *cliquer* sur *Aperçu de la signature* pour s'assurer que tout va bien...
7 - *cliquer* sur *Enregistrer* *la signature*

----------


## Lusiole

Je peux faire du transit pour une semaine, pas davantage hélas.
La raison : je pars vendredi prochain pour le week-end (6/10) du côté d'Auxerre. Cotrainage possible.

----------


## SarahC

> La bannière de la semaine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/sem-39-sos-46-chats-chatons-avt-mar-25-puis-jeu-27-ven-28-09-idf-67095/page-2.html#post1332489"][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/150822banfrpS3920120928v01.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> ```


Merci!!! Peux-tu expliquer aux novices comment l'insérer dans sa signature si tu passes par là?

----------


## SarahC

> Il vous manque combien de FAQ ??
> Je vais te le faire, Dans le 78 c'est vers ou ? en terme d'horaire c'est quand ? et pour le jour ?


Les FAQ, je pense autant que possible, au moins 2. 

Sinon, le 78, manque le trajet fourrière direction 78, déjà, sinon c'est Montigny-le-Bretonneux je pense.
Seul hic, seule, si elle prend 4 ou 5 chats, ça n'ira pas, il te faudrait un accompagnateur. 

Et idéalement, si on avait qqn en voiture cela serait moins long et périlleux pour les chats, si qqn nous lit, le Doodle est à votre disposition.

----------


## sandangel

EDIT

----------


## SarahC

J'ajoute le "il nous faut les coordonnées de la personne par mail" et encore un "est-ce que la personne qui a fait la sortie la dernière fois pourrait la faire cette fois-ci aussi? A.77, si tu te souviens? Sinon, la personne vit ds quel coin?

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Avec si possible mais sinon pas grave.
> Mais je vois plus ceux de la liste A


Je mets le récap à jour, certains sont sortis, mais étant seule, dur d'être partout. 
Merci à vous.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> a77 fera notre sortie fourrière jusqu'au 78 justement mais pas sûr qu'elle puisse en prendre d'autres car cela dépend du nombre que nous prendrons
> par contre, aucun, quelque soit le nombre, elle a ce qu'il faut en caisse de transport
> j'espère juste trouver pour le retour, on a le 78 paris, nous manque 78 meaux


Ok donc pour les "tiens", pas besoin de raccord, c'est bien cela? 
Tt est ok du début à la fin, donc au 78?

Manque donc 78 (où?) => Meaux (77)? 
La personne de Meaux peut se déplacer un peu?

C'est dimanche soir? Heures précises?

Et sinon il manquerait?? 

Raccord possible Paris => Meaux? 

Tu as posté ds recherches co-voit?


NOUS N'AVONS TJS PAS DE RACCORD ENTRE ENDROIT A ET BELETTE78, DE MEMOIRE DEMAIN OU JEUDI, A JE NE SAIS PLUS QUEL ENDROIT, SI QQN PEUT ME RETROUVER CELA! MERCI!!!

----------


## LADYCATS

Je rappelle qu etho logis peut réserver quelques chats supplémentaires notamment les plus en urgence mais il faut des FAQ!!!

----------


## LADYCATS

> Ladycat il ne vous faut que des fa de quarantaine?


Oui. Je suis aussi en recherche de FALD mais de préférence dans mon secteur géographique

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> donc pour les sorties de chat, encore des calages à faire mais normalement tout bon de la fourrière à domfront samedi 
> je vais réserver 25 et 26b en plus
> pour libérer les places en pension d'autres loulous reviennent dimanche soir sur versailles à 21h et il nous manque le dispatch ensuite c'est à dire Versailles - Meaux et la personne de meaux ne se déplace pas du tout et Versailles - Rosny sur Seine
> nous avons versailles paris pour d'autres loulous si ca peut aider pour la suite


Désolée, je repose les mêmes questions  :: As tu posté ds les recherches de co voit et si oui peux tu nous mettre le lien? 

Sinon, pr les dons co-voit, c'est estimé à ? Sachant que cela peut être déductible co co-voit asso, et donc là aussi besoin d'un coup de pouce.

----------


## CARABAM

Donc pour le minou 14A on a dilnaa en fa et lolotte7 qui peut prendre en charge la minette de la gare montparnasse à tours....Il manque juste une asso pour sauver ce minou!!!

----------


## siam4ever

Tiffany52 se propose aussi en deuxieme solution en FALD pour la siam 14a mais elle n'a pas non plus d'asso pour la couvrir.
sos siamois ne peut pas... Qui pourrait ?

----------


## fina_flora

> * IL MANQUE UNE PERSONNE QUI PUISSE JUSTE ETRE LA PHYSIQUEMENT JEUDI AM SECTEUR MELUN PR SORTIR LE CHAT DE BELETTE, qui est dispo l'AM?*


j'ai une amie qui habites pas loin, mais elle a pas le permis
si il s'agit juste d'accompagner une personne véhiculée à la fourrière, je pourrais lui demander

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

:: Allez, tous en coeur, on édite!!  :: 

_Merci d'éditer vos messages. Editer cela veut  dire remplacer votre    texte par "modifier", puis effacer, inscrire  "edit", et enregistrer les    modifications. 
Le plus simple est de reprendre le sujet depuis le début, cela vous  permet de voir que tout a été pris en compte et est "effaçable". 
Cela permet aux modérateurs de nettoyer les  propositions   déjà prises  en compte ds le récap, mais aussi tout ce qui  précède les   promesses  de dons, qui devient inutile dès que ce dernier  est réajusté,   mais  aussi les commentaires qui ont eu des réponses. A  la fin de la    semaine c'est bcp plus agréable pr retrouver qui quoi  quand, et c'est,    en semaine, une façon aussi plus efficace de  réactualiser les infos  sans   se noyer dans des pages et des pages,  surtout qd on est novice  et pas   habitué. 
Merci à tous!!!_

----------


## CARABAM

Pour la personne qui ferait Versaille meaux le dimanche soir je peux indemniser à hauteur de 15E  20e.........Je fais un post recherche covoit de suite.........

----------


## Dilnaa

C'est donc ok pour la 14A ? Si c'est le cas, je suis tjrs dispo en FAQ mais malheuresement pas d'asso derrière.

----------


## boxer75019

babe78, si tu veux je veux bien prendre le 27 B

----------


## Lusiole

Je fais un covoit Paris-St Dizier... Mais pas avant le 11-12 octobre.

----------


## Misstay

::  ::  :: 
Svp les Aquitains, motivez-vous!!! Sauvez-en même un, c'est mieux que rien. 
Faîtes-leur une petite place, chez vous, çà coûte rien, même pour 15 jours, un mois, deux mois... C'est quoi? C'est rien. Vous ne regretterez pas d'aider à sortir une petite boule de poils de cet endroit. Ils ne méritent pas de finir leur vie là-bas, que feriez-vous, que penseriez-vous à leur place? Aimeriez-vous que quelqu'un vous vienne en aide? 
Les obstacles? Il y a toujours des solutions. Des questions? Il y a toujours des réponses.
Soyez utile, ils méritent plus d'aide que certains humains.
Svp, personne demande à ce que vous les preniez tous mais au moins un. Un seul. 
La solidarité, c'est aussi pour eux.

----------


## Dilnaa

> On ne va pas lui faire faire le tour de France. 
> Il a une FALD qui peut faire une quarantaine, et on attend juste que Tiffany nous dise vers quelle assoc elle opte.
> Ensuite, si Dilnaa peut aider pr un autre chat, c'est top. Maintenant, il faut que QUELQU'UN poste son co-voit de la RP Est ) ?? 52... Tiffany52, je vous invite à le faire URGEMMENT car il doit être résa AVANT 15h et des brouettes, et SORTI CE WE!!!


Bien sure que je veux bien aider pour n'importe lequel mais je répéte pas d'assoc derrière. J'ai de la place pour 1-2 max et pour 2-3 mois. Préte à payer nourriture, litière et participaption (dans la mesure du possible aux soins)

----------


## Lusiole

> Tu peux être FA cette semaine ms ton départ à Auxerre c pr le WE uniquement ou tu serais là semaine pro aussi?


Auxerre c'est de vendredi matin à lundi soir.

----------


## lightning

Sos Siamois Franco Suisse * reserve la 14a 
*
Je n'arrive pas a attendre qui que ce soit au telephone... DONC SVP RESERVEZ LA POUR NOUS. ce n'est pas un cri mais presque...

MERCI!!!!!!


Si  cette chatte a ete reservée par une autre asso c'est trés bien!!!

comme je n'arrive pas a avoir de reponse de sarah...  Donc a voir.....

----------


## hupet

il y a donc 2 chats en danger de mort sur l'endroit A

que leur faut-il pour sortir ?

----------


## Lusiole

Si jamais soucis pour la nuit de jeudi à vendredi, je peux prendre la 14a sans problèmes. Par contre, je n'ai pas de voiture pour l'emmener à Villemonble.

----------


## Lusiole

> Oui mais entre la sortie et chez vous ils vont où et comment, car nous n'avons aucun endroit où les mettre, et véto etc nous ne pouvons organiser nous-même.


Si j'ai bien compris, il vont chez Pouicpouinette jusqu'à vendredi midi.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*PROPOSITIONS DE FA => MANQUE ASSOC!

*- Corinne27: FA de transit de qq jours (42)
- fufu36
- Misstay, FA de transit de qq jours, dans les Landes 

 ::  *J'ai  perdu la liste des FA à force  d'éditer, ne le prenez pas pour vous, et  manifestez vous si jamais car  il ne faut pas zapper des places! J'ai retiré celles qui ont été contactées et qui sont en train d'aboutir*  :: 
* 

PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN DE FA*

- Pattounes sans toit (Virginie95) peut sortir un chat sociable sans soin lourd _si FALD fiable secteur 92 ou 95 ou 75_
- Etho-logis pour quelques chats si FAQ sur la RP
- autres assocs, contacts soschatsnac, si FA d'un mois sur la RP, ou FA longue durée!



*CHATS RÉSERVÉS*


_On attend de savoir sous qui mais résa, donc:_

14a) Femelle 3 ans, brun tabby point yeux bleus, timidou
 ::  Queue cassée  :: 


Contact SOSchatsnac N° 1

3a) Mâle, 10 ans voire plus, tigré, sociable (URGENT ! Gros coryza, sous perfusion !) *SORTI*
10a) Mâle 4 ans marron/noir, grand chat, très sociable (URGENT ! Coryza, oeil droit très abimé, sous perf !) *SORTI*
15a) Chat noir et blanc poils longs, un peu craintif *SORTI*
20a) Femelle tricolore, apeurée (URGENT! Coryza), sa soeur, 21a est morte.... *SORTI*
30a) Chaton 6 semaines noir et blanc sociable (URGENT! Prolapsus!) *SORTI*


Contact Soschatsnac N° 2:

1a) Maman tigrée sociable 
+ 5 chatons de 6 semaines, 2 noirs et 3 tigrés (URGENT! Gros coryza)


Etho-logis:

2a) Chat brun tabby et blanc, un peu craintif (mais pas agressif du tout)
6a) Chat brun tabby un peu craintif
8a) Chat, 2 ans, smoke/tigré gris mi-longs, sociable
FAQ Nayade pour 6 et 8a ; FAQ TanjaK pour 2a
16a) Chat blanc, timide, ne crache pas
17a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré, timidou
18a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré blanc timidou
19a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré blanc timidou
23a) Chat tigré brun et noir, un peu craintif, ne crache pas! 


Les amis des chats du Loiret (Belette18) :

5a) bleu et blanc très sociable

Babe78 :

15b) femelle 1 an, tricolore, très sociable
22b) mâle 1 an brun tabby très sociable
23b) mâle 1 an bleu très sociable
25b) Femelle, 9/10 mois, brun tabby, sociable (Coryza) 
26b) Femelle, 9 mois, écaille de tortue, très sociable


SYlki, 1001 Regards:

6b) Mâle, 2 mois, bleu, un peu timide
7b) Mâle, 2 mois, bleu et blanc, sociable
En fin de coryza 
27b) Mâle, 2 mois, blanc, sociable
*
*

Les "plus à réserver": 

4a) bleu, gris et blanc très sociable, restitué à son maître
7a) sorti semaine 38!
9a) Femelle grise tortie tabby femelle, sociable/neutre, 4 mois, réservée en direct par une structure
21a) Femelle tricolore, apeurée, décédée
31a) Mâle gris, un peu craintif... 
27a) 28a) 29a) chatons 1 mois - 6 semaines, timidous...


*COVOIT RECHERCHES:

- Pr pouvoir sauver en plus 2 chats (Babe78):

*_"pour libérer   les  places en pension d'autres loulous reviennent dimanche soir sur    Versailles à 21h et il nous manque le dispatch ensuite
__=> Versailles - Meaux et la personne de Meaux ne se déplace pas du tout
=> Versailles - Rosny-sur-Seine__
nous avons Versailles Paris pour d'autres loulous si ça peut aider pour la suite"

_*CARABAM* 
_"Pour la personne qui ferait Versailles Meaux le dimanche soir je peux indemniser à hauteur de 1(/20  " si nécessaire._
* - Pr sauver  3 chatons (Sylki):

*=> *Villemomble (93) => Montrouge (92)*,  accessible en transports? (20 km pr info)

_

_ ::  *IL NOUS MANQUE URGEMMENT QQN PR DE L'**ENDROIT A** DIRECTION* *VILLEMOMBLE (93)** LE MATIN A 9H30 max!!!*  :: 



*SORTIES FOURRIÈRE*

Endroit A : fina_flora samedi 29/09 en fin de matinée (vers 12h à l'endroit A avec 6 caisses dont une grande)

Endroit B : Gaia4ever samedi / 8 caisses dont 1 grande - 10 sacs ikéa






*COVOIT / MATÉRIEL DISPO*

*- National*

Ponctuel :

A/R PARIS/LILLE(passage DOUAI) mardi 25 septembre.
Lyon -> Paris en TGV, départ le 25, retour le 26
Paris - Marseille A/R le week end du 29 septembre
*AR Paris-Cabourg via Caen le week-end du 29-30 sept.* : Marinettemag peut compléter par un CAEN-jusqu'aux assos de BASSE NORMANDIE + DPT 35 ILLE ET VILAINE
cotrainage PARIS/NIORT(79) le dimanche 30 septembre
Mayella : Chelles => Orléans (ou environs) le 29/09 (ne peut stocker les chats chez elle)
*Valence->Paris A/R; le 6 octobre*
Lyon -Paris le 3 Oct, Paris-Niort le 6 oct
fina_flora : AR Paris => Compiègne (60) pendant le we du 6/7 octobre
*Paris- Avignon TGV - Marseille départ le 9/10 à 12h37*
TanjaK : Paris - Francfort en train via Forbach le mercredi 10 octobre
Heliums: 12 ou 13 octobre peut déposer un ou plusieurs loulous entre paris et quimper
Dijon => Paris le 21/10 et retour le 22/10 Train
*RP-Avignon via Lyon A/R entre 17 et 26/10*
Strasbourg-Cherbourg par Paris fin octobre (train) A/R + Strasbourg-Paris mi novembre
Lusiole : cotrainage vers Auxerre le 06/10


Permanent/régulier :
*pour transporter des chats dans leur famille d'accueil par le train* (départ paris) <= THIERRY75018
*Professionnelle propose ses services tous trajets Région parisienne <-> Province*
*Propose trajet régulier Amiens paris*
Mayella : Chelles => Orléans (ou environs) trajet une fois par mois (ne peut stocker les chats chez elle)
Rennes - Paris AR régulièrement

Littleoph : covoiturage le week-end (sauf si je suis prise ailleurs)    autour du 94 (incluant Paris + 92, 93, un bout du 91 et un bout du 77). Attention,    je n'ai pas encore récupéré ma cage de transport, laissée à la   campagne  suite au décès de mon lapin il y a quelques années. Beau-Papa   me la  rapportera courant octobre.
- covoiturage en semaine vers (ou depuis) Gare de Lyon si compatible    avec mes horaires de bureau (via un crochet sur le chemin OU assez tard    le soir pour que j'aie le temps de rentrer chez moi chercher  l'animal).



*- RP*

*covoiturage région parisienne et banlieue nord ouest*
*coulommiers- torcy régulièrement*
*regulier paris 12 (75) >< sannois (95)*
*Dispo RP via transport en communs.*
*Région-Parisienne <-> départements voisins*
*Régulier alfortville et environs pour nord 77 (ou dans un sens ou l'autre) en semaine*
*covoiturage région parisienne et banlieue nord ouest*
Sandangel : possibilité co-voiturage sur l'ile de france idéalement    92/75/petit bout 78 proche 92, voire 94 proche paris...de jeudi à    vendredi inclus en journée (la contacter par mp). Si besoin de   covoiturage pour le 78, je suis dispo jeudi et vendredi dans   l'après-midi et même le matin.
Noisy le Grand / Melun-Vaux le Pénil tous les WE

Mayella : Pret 1 cage + 1 de morgane2404 avec sac

----------


## menhir

> bjr je peux donner 15  et faire FA pour un chaton mais suis pres d'aix en provence


Cette personne s'était proposée dimanche pour un chaton. Sa proposition n'a pas abouti ? (AIX EN PROVENCE)

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS
*

*Hupet: 15  sans reçu*
*Mirabelle94 : 30 ** avec ou sans reçu
Thred : 15  avec ou sans reçu?
Dom91 :* *5 * *sans reçu*
*Gastonne :* _pour chacun des chats suivants_ *
10  :* Endroit A: 2, 4, 5, 6,* 7*, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 20, 22, 23, 24, 26
*=> Le 7 est sorti la semaine passée, que fait-on de votre don?* 
*20 * : Endroit A 1, 3, 17, 27* avec reçu*
*FAFACHAT* *15 * *sans reçu*
*hln*: *15 * pour les urgences, *sans reçu*
*TROCA: 40 ** avec reçu
**Mayella* *:* *45 * *avec reçu si possible* (Je mets 5  pour chacun : 1, 2, 3 *A ou B?* . Et 10  pour chacun : 1b, 2b, 3b)
_=> Mayella,... Merci de me dire en MP!_ 
*Niky:* *15 * pour la 26a *sans reçu*


*TOTAL : 465 

 QUI SUIT?? 

*
_Merci par avance aux donateurs!_

----------


## Tiffany52

14a sort finalement sous l'asso de Sylki ( mille et un regards)

Pouicpouinette fait la sortie demain après midi, amène la minette chez le véto à Villemonble, et la garde pour la nuit.
Elle la déposera le lendemain, vendredi midi, gare de lyon point de départ du covoit direction St-dizier.

Je la prends ensuite en quarantaine et longue durée.

Si pour une raison ou une autre, le covoit de vendredi ne pouvait se faire, Lusiole prendrait la chatte à partir de vendredi après midi jusqu'à ce qu'on trouve un autre covoit. ( j'ai d'autre piste pour début de semaine prochaine )

edit : pour la prise en charge du carburant de pouicpouinette, c'est reglé.

----------


## babe78

nous réservons 20 et 21b pour dilnaa, lolotte7 pourras tu les descendre sur tours ? si oui, pouvez vous vous mettre en contact pour gérer l'arrivée et il nous faut la sortie vers montparnasse vendredi soir il me semble pour lolotte7 ou sinon lundi mais dans ce cas transit sur paris

- - - Mise à jour - - -

nous réservons également 33a pour une fa sur paris, quand sont prévues les autres sorties de cette fourrière vers paris ?

----------


## lolotte7

Ok pour vendredi gare montparnasse 17H10.
Je vois avec dilnaa en mp comment on s arrange a tours.
Merci.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> nous réservons 20 et 21b pour dilnaa, lolotte7 pourras tu les descendre sur tours ? si oui, pouvez vous vous mettre en contact pour gérer l'arrivée et il nous faut la sortie vers montparnasse vendredi soir il me semble pour lolotte7 ou sinon lundi mais dans ce cas transit sur paris
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> nous réservons également 33a pour une fa sur paris, quand sont prévues les autres sorties de cette fourrière vers paris ?


Par contre, on les met où car vendredi, pas de co voit car nous n'avons personne.
Il nous manque encore un co-voitureur pr l'endroit A.

Les sorties sont prévues samedi, mais soit on a qqn pr la A, soit pr la B; et là c un peu la GROSSE mouise.

La FA du 33 peut se déplacer un peu en transports? Car nous n'avons rien pr le moment direction Paris (pensez à nous donner les détails et coordonnées des personnes).

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Pas sûre encore que Gaia puisse, car nous manquons de monde pr la fourrière A....

Et Gaia le pourrait, souci de train derrière, à ne pas rater en plus...

La mouise! 
*
Donc appel à la foule, pr co-voiturages et sorties fourrière endroit A ou B....*

*
ET RELAIS ENTRE UN POINT SORTIE A ET PARIS, PEUT SE FAIRE EN TRANSPORTS... DE ORSAY, NOTAMMENT!!!* 
*
ET URGEMMENT BESOIN D'UNE FA D'UNE NUIT SUR PARIS DISPO PR ENSUITE PARTIR AV LOLOTTE DIRECTION DILNAA!!
*
Mais de où? Par contre...

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Toujours besoin du co-voit versailles->rosny sur seine dimanche?
> Car je pars d'orsay dimanche soir et je vais juste a coté de rosny. Il faudrait juste m'emmener le chat sur le trajet.


Rien de neuf donc je présume que oui, à voir av Babe78 en MP ou si elle passe par là.

----------


## SarahC

> Cette personne s'était proposée dimanche pour un chaton. Sa proposition n'a pas abouti ? (AIX EN PROVENCE)


Elle est ds le 13, et les chats sortent. Pas tjs évident pr les assoc. 
A voir, mais pr le moment, pas de retour malheureusement.

----------


## SarahC

Je mettais le récap à jour au fur et à mesure, il y est.  ::  Etho-logis!

----------


## Elfenyu

Pour Orsay (ou autre point de RDV sortie A)-> Paris je peux en RER/Metro. J'ai 2 caisses.
Pour les 3 chatons le transit de quelques heures concerne  samedi+ nuit c'est ça(ou la nuit en concerne un autre?)? Je vais voir si je trouve.
Ils partiraient où et quand ensuite?

----------


## Elo93

Si il ne s'agit que de quelques heures dans la journée et pas la nuit, au pire je travail de 8h à 18h dans le 15eme, je pourrais les garder avec moi la journée. Mais s'il s'agit aussi de la nuit ça n'est pas possible =/

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Pour Orsay (ou autre point de RDV sortie A)-> Paris je peux en RER/Metro. J'ai 2 caisses.
> Pour les 3 chatons le transit de quelques heures concerne  samedi+ nuit c'est ça(ou la nuit en concerne un autre?)? Je vais voir si je trouve.
> Ils partiraient où et quand ensuite?


Pr Orsay et la suite, ça serait top, ce serait fin de matinée, en revanche, selon arrivée de Fina.

Pr les petits, on est un peu ds le speed, et bien seules... 

Donc je me plante, ce sont bien DEUX NUITS et non une.... 

Avec raccord avec Lolotte7, mais je ne me souviens plus de l'horaire exact.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si il ne s'agit que de quelques heures dans la journée et pas la nuit, au pire je travail de 8h à 18h dans le 15eme, je pourrais les garder avec moi la journée. Mais s'il s'agit aussi de la nuit ça n'est pas possible =/


En fait, comme indiqué, ce sont deux jours... Et il faut, même si qqn ne pouvait que le samedi => dimanche, qqn chez qui on peut les mettre pr que Lolotte7 puisse les prendre. Lolotte7, vous travaillez ds quel secteur? 

Il faut aussi que nous pensions à la boite de transport!!

Je rappelle que cela concerne les 2 BB pour Dilnaa réservés par Babe78.

----------


## Elfenyu

Je confirme donc que je pourrai récupérer les chatons/chats à Orsay ou autres (si changement de lieu je resterai ok pas de soucis) pour les amener sur Paris auprès de la FA de transit. L'heure peu importe j'y serai.
Il faut aussi que nous pensions à la boite de transport!!"->Au besoin si la boite de transport pose soucis je peux prêter une des miennes (tant qu'elle revient car très utile ^^).
 Pour l'hébergement je demande autour de moi (2 nuits dès samedi donc) mais si quelqu'un peut manifestez-vous j'amènerai les loulous.Je donnerai même de quoi les nourrir si ça peut motiver certains :: .
J'éditerai en rentrant ce soir.

----------


## Misstay

::  ::  ::  HELP pour ces minous!!! ::  ::  :: 

Donnez-leur une chance de sortir de là!!! Ils méritent tout autant que les autres de vivre et de continuer leur bout de chemin, auprès d'une famille aimante. C'est pas parce qu'ils sont là-bas, qu'ils sont désagréables, agressifs et encore moins craintif ne veut pas dire insociable. Encore une fois, mettez-vous à leur place. 
Regardez les "avant/après", c'est flagrant!!! 
Si il manque des FA, manifestez-vous, que ce soit pour quelques jours ou plus longtemps.

----------


## lolotte7

Avec raccord avec Lolotte7, mais je ne me souviens plus de l'horaire exact.

- - - Mise à jour - - -


En fait, comme indiqué, ce sont deux jours... Et il faut, même si qqn ne pouvait que le samedi => dimanche, qqn chez qui on peut les mettre pr que Lolotte7 puisse les prendre. Lolotte7, vous travaillez ds quel secteur? 


Je travaille derriere Montparnasse, on peut me les poser jeudi à 14h00 (mais je peux les recuperer à partir de 12h30 si besoin) , vendredi à17h00-17h15 ou lundi, mardi à 14h00 (mais je peux les recuperer à partir de 12h30 si besoin).

----------


## La Rainette

de grâce, les chats de la liste B sont des bébés !!!
encore un petit effort pour les A aussi  ::

----------


## virginiedu95

*SI FA JUSTE QQ HEURES SAMEDI SUR LA RP ON PEUT LES SAUVER, on a une assoc!*

*1b) Mâle 6 semaines, brun tabby blanc, très sociable
2b) Femelle, 6 semaines, noire et blanche, très sociable
3b) Mâle, 6 semaines, noir et blanc, très sociable
* * URGENT! Coryza important! Ils ne tiendront pas lgts vu leur âge!*  :: 
*Sont ensemble*
Sortants dès le 24/09

Nous prenons sous notre asso (pattounes sans toi(t) ) ces 3 chatons, le souci est pour aller les récupérer 
Je les prend en quarantaine chez moi mais il faut que je puisse les récupérer sur paris si possible 
Mes dispos : vendredi soir à partir de 21h je bosse sur créteil et sur paris toute la nuit donc je peux aller les chercher n'importe où sur paris
Samedi matin avant 13h je peux les récupérer sur paris n'importe où mais également samedi soir à partir de 20h30, ou dimanche toute la journée 
*
*

----------


## virginiedu95

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *
> je peux aussi te les récupérer et les garder (je suis dans le 95 maintenant) et on voit quand tu peux venir les chercher*.


Merci flokelo, en effet ca serait chouette, je peux venir les chercher samedi soir ou dimanche après midi et puis si besoin de voir un véto en urgence la mienne est ouverte 24h/24h  :Smile:

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Ces trois petits ne sont "plus à réserver".... =  :: 

loin d'un monde moins cruel pour des tout petits bébés virés par des cons qui n'ont jamais dû stériliser la maman en les déposant là-bas comme des paquets de m*****

----------


## SarahC

Toujours besoin d'aide pr les chats....

----------


## sandangel

> Pour Orsay (ou autre point de RDV sortie A)-> Paris je peux en RER/Metro. J'ai 2 caisses.
> Pour les 3 chatons le transit de quelques heures concerne  samedi+ nuit c'est ça(ou la nuit en concerne un autre?)? Je vais voir si je trouve.
> Ils partiraient où et quand ensuite?


*Je peux dépanner pour co-voiturage* en voiture (4 places), samedi prochain (29/09) étant dans le 92, pas loin de St-cloud/boulogne-billancourt... pour aller vers Orsay/puis retour paris 15ème, avec rapatriement sur 15ème au plus tard 17h (cause impératif après). Dispo avant dès le matin...

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Samedi en 8? Pensez à nous demander le Doodle semaine pro.

SINON GROSSE MOUISE LA!!!

Les petits de Dilnaa n'ont pas de FA de 2 JOURS!!!!

Je ne sais pas où les mettre, DU TOUT!!!

Et je ne sais pas comment faire pr que qqn les amène à la gare à Lolotte7!!!!

Qui est dispo ce WE?

Dernière option, mais qui nécessite des promenades inutiles et qui pose souci, j'ai une FA ds le 92 de samedi à dimanche mais elle a des cours le lundi à 9h => 18h, donc soit qqn en relais dimanche soir qui serait dispo jusqu'à lundi, soit ben en gros à part dire à la fourrière "ah ben on les sort pas on sait pas où les mettre"... Et ça, c pas POSSIBLE!!!


Je cite Lolotte7:




> Je travaille derriere Montparnasse, on peut me les poser jeudi à 14h00  (mais je peux les récupérer à partir de 12h30 si besoin) , vendredi  à 17h00-17h15 ou lundi, mardi à 14h00 (mais je peux les récupérer à  partir de 12h30 si besoin).

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Dc ça peut être FA d'une nuit ou deux, si qqn peut venir à CITE UNIVERSITAIRE.... A 8h30 le lundi....

Je cite Lusiole:



> C'est au sud de Paris, intra-muros. Je serais près de la station Cité Universitaire (rer B) et de la station porte d'Orléans (M4)


OU de dimanche à lundi, av dépôt à 14h. Lolotte7 vous pourriez venir av une caisse si jamais??

Vs avez déjà eu des contacts à ce sujet vous et Dilnaa?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Entre Montparnasse et porte d'Orléans: regardez ici! Même pas 3 km!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SarahC

Elfenyu, pr le petit 33a, on s'oriente vers un ?? endroit de RDV av Fina Flora que vous voudrez bien définir ensemble, puis direction Paris 20ème. Av une boite, récup le jour même. Pourriez vous voir cela ensemble? A compter d'Orsay. Début d'AM.
Je te passe les coordonnées de la FA du petit.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Si il ne s'agit que de quelques heures dans la journée et pas la nuit, au pire je travail de 8h à 18h dans le 15eme, je pourrais les garder avec moi la journée. Mais s'il s'agit aussi de la nuit ça n'est pas possible =/


Question bête, mais est ce que jouable pr Lusiole de se rendre là où Elora travaille??
Lundi matin????
Et Lolotte7, jouable pr récup?
En journée, vous avez moyen de leur mettre une litière, etc, Elora?


Bon, comme c compliqué, une FA sur Paris pour DEUX PETITS JOURS réglerait le souci!!! 

Mais là je désespère un peu.....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si qqn de la Patte de l'Espoir nous lit, vos co-voit sont bouclés pr dimanche ou pas?

----------


## lolotte7

edit

----------


## SarahC

Ok, merci.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*PROMESSES DE DONS
*

*Hupet: 15  sans reçu*
*Mirabelle94 : 30 ** avec ou sans reçu
Thred : 15  avec ou sans reçu?
Dom91 :* *5 * *sans reçu*
*Gastonne :* _pour chacun des chats suivants_ *
10  :* Endroit A: 2, 4, 5, 6,* 7*, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 20, 22, 23, 24, 26
_=> Le 7 est sorti la semaine passée, que fait-on de votre don?_ 
*20 * : Endroit A 1, 3, 17, 27* avec reçu*
*FAFACHAT* *15 * *sans reçu*
*hln*: *15 * pour les urgences, *sans reçu*
*TROCA: 40 ** avec reçu
**Mayella* *:* *45 * *avec reçu si possible* (10  pour chacun : 1b, 2b, 3b)
*=> Mayella,... "Je mets 5  pour chacun : 1b, 2b, 3b", ils ne sont plus là... Dois-je reporter?* 
*Niky:* *15 * pour la 26a *sans reçu*


*TOTAL : 465 

 QUI SUIT?? 

*
_Merci par avance aux donateurs!_

----------


## Lusiole

Pour Elora : où se trouve ton travail dans le 15e ?
*SVP, une FA pour deux petits jours à Paris*

----------


## Lusiole

Je dois aller me coucher, je prend très tôt demain... Mon numéro au cas où : 0682522673.

----------


## sandangel

> Le 15ème c pr lundi pr les petits de Dilnaa.
> 
> Là Orsay c pr le petit 33a, de Orsay à Paris 20 en fait.


Lundi je ne peux pas co-voiturer malheureusement pour le 15ème arrondissement.

Pour de Orsay à Paris 20 (pour le petit 33A) c'est pour quand?

----------


## le gall

Je suis ok pour prendre les deux petits chats pour deux jours, plus je ne pourrai pas. Je peux les mettre dans une chambre chez moi. Je suis en RP dans le 94. C'est moi qui avait récupéré le gros chat tigré agé surnommé "Gros Léon". Je n'ai pas d'autres chats. Me contacter par MP.

----------


## Pouicpouinette

14a sortie ce jour !

----------


## le gall

MP envoyé

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Qui pourrait venir à VINCENNES LUNDI pr amener les petits à Lolotte7 à Montparnasse?

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Vincennes serait ok pr toi?

----------


## Elfenyu

Sans problème.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Edit

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Edit

----------


## Elfenyu

Edit.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Edit

----------


## Gaia4ever

Aller, une petite place pour ceux qui restent ... ::

----------


## SarahC

On a sans doute besoin de toi pour un micro transit ms pas un accueil. Samedi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pensez bien fort aux petit frère et à la petite sur de 5 mois... Leur timidité ne les mènera pas ailleurs que... Sauf si on trouve encore un accueil ds les micro heures qui restent...... Merci de suivre et actualiser le sujet. Pas le temps et besoin d'aide!!! Sylki prend la noire et le 24, Virginiedu95 le 16, 17, 18.

----------


## Lusiole

> On a sans doute besoin de toi pour un micro transit ms pas un accueil. Samedi.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Pensez bien fort aux petit frère et à la petite sœur de 5 mois... Leur timidité ne les mènera pas ailleurs que... Sauf si on trouve encore un accueil ds les micro heures qui restent...... Merci de suivre et actualiser le sujet. Pas le temps et besoin d'aide!!! Sylki prend la noire et le 24, Virginiedu95 le 16, 17, 18.


Ca marche.

*Allez, un accueil pour les bébés de 5 mois !!!*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Edit*
**
*

----------


## Lusiole

Si besoin de moi pour demain, m'appeler ou m'envoyer un sms : je pars en bibliothèque et ne reviendrai que vers 23h.
Mon numéro est qq post plus haut, je regarderai régulièrement mon portable.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*Edit*

----------


## SarahC

*Qui peut me  retrouver le récap de dons et me poster des trucs pr co-voit, Babe78 n'a  tjs personne!! J'ai trop de boulot et trop de manque de sommeil!!!!  MERCI!!!

*
*COVOIT RECHERCHES:

- Pr pouvoir libérer les places des 2 chats sauvés en plus! (Babe78):

*_"pour libérer      les  places en pension d'autres loulous reviennent dimanche soir sur       Versailles à 21h et il nous manque le dispatch ensuite
__=> Versailles - Meaux et la personne de Meaux ne se déplace pas du tout
=> Versailles - Rosny-sur-Seine__
nous avons Versailles Paris pour d'autres loulous si ça peut aider pour la suite"


__
Pensez aussi à éditer vos messages! Merci bcp!!!!_  ::

----------


## Mayella

> *PROMESSES DE DONS
> **Mayella* *:* *45 €* *avec reçu si possible* (10 € pour chacun : 1b, 2b, 3b)
> *=> Mayella,... "Je mets 5 € pour chacun : 1b, 2b, 3b", ils ne sont plus là... Dois-je reporter?*


Je reporte pour une asso qui a des gros frais sur cette sortie du coup.

J'aurai bien voulu aider, mais la mienne est malade, donc véto ce soir (sans savoir la facture...), et je suis pas là samedi soir pour m'occuper de loulous qui sortiraient sur le site B. Ils sortent quand? Aujourd'hui ou ce week end?

----------


## Verlaine

*4b) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, un peu timide*
*5b) Femelle, 5 mois, brun tabby, très sociable
** URGENT! Coryza!*  :: 
*Sont ensemble*
Sortants dès le 25/09*
*
Une solution a-t'elle été trouvée pour eux?

----------


## Mayella

*PROMESSES DE DONS
*

*Hupet: 15  sans reçu*
*Mirabelle94 : 30 ** avec ou sans reçu
Thred : 15  avec ou sans reçu?
Dom91 :* *5 * *sans reçu*
*Gastonne :* _pour chacun des chats suivants_ *
10  :* Endroit A: 2, 4, 5, 6,* 7*, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 20, 22, 23, 24, 26
_=> Le 7 est sorti la semaine passée, que fait-on de votre don?_ 
*20 * : Endroit A 1, 3, 17, 27* avec reçu*
*FAFACHAT* *15 * *sans reçu*
*hln*: *15 * pour les urgences, *sans reçu*
*TROCA: 40 ** avec reçu
**Mayella* *:* *45 * *avec reçu si possible* (pour asso ayant des gros frais sur cette sortie)
*Niky:* *15 * pour la 26a *sans reçu*


*TOTAL : 465 

 QUI SUIT??*

----------


## Mayella

*PROPOSITIONS DE FA => MANQUE ASSOC!

*- Corinne27: FA de transit de qq jours (42)
- fufu36
- Misstay, FA de transit de qq jours, dans les Landes
- Morgane2404: 1 ou 2 chatons (mais av 2 adultes ds la pièce)

 ::  *J'ai    perdu la liste des FA à force  d'éditer, ne le prenez pas pour vous,   et  manifestez vous si jamais car  il ne faut pas zapper des places! J'ai retiré celles qui ont été contactées et qui sont en train d'aboutir*  :: 
* 

PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN DE FA*

- autres assocs, contacts soschatsnac, si FA d'un mois sur la RP, ou FA longue durée!


*CHATS RÉSERVÉS*


Contact SOSchatsnac N° 1

3a) Mâle, 10 ans voire plus, tigré, sociable (URGENT ! Gros coryza, sous perfusion !) *SORTI*
10a) Mâle 4 ans marron/noir, grand chat, très sociable (URGENT ! Coryza, oeil droit très abimé, sous perf !) *SORTI*
15a) Chat noir et blanc poils longs, un peu craintif *SORTI*
20a) Femelle tricolore, apeurée (URGENT! Coryza), sa soeur, 21a est morte.... *SORTI*
30a) Chaton 6 semaines noir et blanc sociable (URGENT! Prolapsus!) *SORTI*


PiaM:

1a) Maman tigrée sociable 
+ 5 chatons de 6 semaines, 2 noirs et 3 tigrés (URGENT! Gros coryza)
26a) Femelle brun tabby et blanche très sociable ( TRES URGENT!!!! GESTATION AVANCEE ET CORYZA!)
11b) Mâle, 3/4 mois, brun tabby, sociable
12b) Femelle, 5 mois, tortie tabby blanche, sociable
13b) Femelle, 3 mois, tortie tabby blanche, sociable
14b) Femelle, 4/5 mois, tortie tabby, sociable
(URGENT! En fin de coryza)


Etho-logis:

2a) Chat brun tabby et blanc, un peu craintif (mais pas agressif du tout)
6a) Chat brun tabby un peu craintif
8a) Chat, 2 ans, smoke/tigré gris mi-longs, sociable
FAQ Nayade pour 6 et 8a ; FAQ TanjaK pour 2a
11a) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, un peu craintif
16a) Chat blanc, timide, ne crache pas
17a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré, timidou
18a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré blanc timidou
19a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré blanc timidou
23a) Chat tigré brun et noir, un peu craintif, ne crache pas! 


Les amis des chats du Loiret (Belette18) :

5a) bleu et blanc très sociable *SORTI*

Babe78 :

33a) Mâle, 2 mois, blanc brun tabby, caractère? (URGENT! Coryza!)
8b) Femelle, 6 mois, tortie tabby, sociable
9b) Femelle, 8 mois, tortie tabby blanche, sociable
10b) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, sociable
(URGENT! Coryza)
    Sont ensemble
15b) femelle 1 an, tricolore, très sociable
20b) Mâle, 3 mois, blanc et brun, très sociable 
21b) Femelle, 3 mois, blanc brun tabby, très sociable
22b) mâle 1 an brun tabby très sociable
23b) mâle 1 an bleu très sociable
25b) Femelle, 9/10 mois, brun tabby, sociable (Coryza) 
26b) Femelle, 9 mois, écaille de tortue, très sociable
 
SYlki, 1001 Regards:

14a) Femelle 3 ans, brun tabby point yeux bleus, timidou (Queue cassée)
6b) Mâle, 2 mois, bleu, un peu timide
7b) Mâle, 2 mois, bleu et blanc, sociable
En fin de coryza *
*19b) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, un peu timide
24b) Femelle, 4/5 mois, brun tabby, très sociable 


Virginiedu95:


  16b) Femelle, 3 mois, gris tabby, un peu timide
17b) Mâle, 3 mois, gris tabby, un peu timide 
Sont ensemble 

18b) Femelle, 4/5 mois, brun tabby, sociable 




Les "plus à réserver": 

4a) bleu, gris et blanc très sociable, restitué à son maître
7a) sorti semaine 38!
9a) Femelle grise tortie tabby femelle, sociable/neutre, 4 mois, réservée en direct par une structure
21a) Femelle tricolore, apeurée, décédée
31a) Mâle gris, un peu craintif... 
27a) 28a) 29a) chatons 1 mois - 6 semaines, timidous...


*COVOIT RECHERCHES:

* ::  *Pr pouvoir libérer les places des 2 chats sauvés en plus! (Babe78)*  :: 
* 
*_"pour libérer     les  places en pension d'autres loulous reviennent dimanche soir sur      Versailles à 21h et il nous manque le dispatch ensuite
_=> Versailles - Meaux et la personne de Meaux ne se déplace pas du tout *Recherche ICI*
=> Versailles - Rosny-sur-Seine* Recherche ICI*_ 
nous avons Versailles Paris pour d'autres loulous si ça peut aider pour la suite"

_*CARABAM* 
_"Pour la personne qui ferait Versailles Meaux le dimanche soir je peux indemniser à hauteur de 1(/20  " si nécessaire._
* 
*



*SORTIES FOURRIÈRE*

Endroit A : fina_flora samedi 29/09 en fin de matinée (vers 12h à l'endroit A avec 6 caisses dont une grande

Endroit B : Gaia4ever samedi / 8 caisses dont 1 grande - 10 sacs ikéa



*COVOIT / MATÉRIEL DISPO*

*- National*

Ponctuel :

A/R PARIS/LILLE(passage DOUAI) mardi 25 septembre.
Lyon -> Paris en TGV, départ le 25, retour le 26
Paris - Marseille A/R le week end du 29 septembre
*AR Paris-Cabourg via Caen le week-end du 29-30 sept.* : Marinettemag peut compléter par un CAEN-jusqu'aux assos de BASSE NORMANDIE + DPT 35 ILLE ET VILAINE
cotrainage PARIS/NIORT(79) le dimanche 30 septembre
Mayella : Chelles => Orléans (ou environs) le 29/09 (ne peut stocker les chats chez elle)
*Valence->Paris A/R; le 6 octobre*
Lyon -Paris le 3 Oct, Paris-Niort le 6 oct
fina_flora : AR Paris => Compiègne (60) pendant le we du 6/7 octobre
*Paris- Avignon TGV - Marseille départ le 9/10 à 12h37*
TanjaK : Paris - Francfort en train via Forbach le mercredi 10 octobre
Heliums: 12 ou 13 octobre peut déposer un ou plusieurs loulous entre paris et quimper
Dijon => Paris le 21/10 et retour le 22/10 Train
*RP-Avignon via Lyon A/R entre 17 et 26/10*
Strasbourg-Cherbourg par Paris fin octobre (train) A/R + Strasbourg-Paris mi novembre
Lusiole : cotrainage vers Auxerre le 06/10


Permanent/régulier :
*pour transporter des chats dans leur famille d'accueil par le train* (départ paris) <= THIERRY75018
*Professionnelle propose ses services tous trajets Région parisienne <-> Province*
*Propose trajet régulier Amiens paris*
Mayella : Chelles => Orléans (ou environs) trajet une fois par mois (ne peut stocker les chats chez elle)
Rennes - Paris AR régulièrement

Littleoph : covoiturage le week-end (sauf si je suis prise ailleurs)      autour du 94 (incluant Paris + 92, 93, un bout du 91 et un bout du 77).  Attention,     je n'ai pas encore récupéré  ma cage de transport, laissée à la    campagne  suite au décès de mon  lapin il y a quelques années. Beau-Papa    me la  rapportera courant  octobre.
- covoiturage en semaine vers (ou depuis) Gare de Lyon si compatible      avec mes horaires de bureau (via un crochet sur le chemin OU assez tard      le soir pour que j'aie le temps de rentrer chez moi chercher    l'animal).



*- RP*

*covoiturage région parisienne et banlieue nord ouest*
*coulommiers- torcy régulièrement*
*regulier paris 12 (75) >< sannois (95)*
*Dispo RP via transport en communs.*
*Région-Parisienne <-> départements voisins*
*Régulier alfortville et environs pour nord 77 (ou dans un sens ou l'autre) en semaine*
*covoiturage région parisienne et banlieue nord ouest*
Sandangel : possibilité co-voiturage sur l'ile de france idéalement      92/75/petit bout 78 proche 92, voire 94 proche paris...de jeudi à      vendredi inclus en journée (la contacter par mp). Si besoin de     covoiturage pour le 78, je suis dispo jeudi et vendredi dans     l'après-midi et même le matin.
Noisy le Grand / Melun-Vaux le Pénil tous les WE

Mayella : Pret 1 cage + 1 de morgane2404 avec sac[/QUOTE]

----------


## SarahC

Merci! Là je ne peux plus repasser!! Réunion!!

Le co-voit Rosny pr Babe78 est trouvé, mais pas les autres! 

Si qqn peut créer des sujets!

----------


## Mayella

J'ai créé celui de Meaux et celui de Rosny aussi.
Une bonne chose si le second est trouvé du coup.
Celui de Meaux : ICI

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,* *& INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!* :: 
_(merci d'indiquer cette mention - et de fait, celle-ci aussi - à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)_



*ENDROIT A: RÉSERVATIONS ENCORE POSSIBLES, MAIS LUNDI MAX ILS DOIVENT ETRE RÉSERVÉS (à 16h)*



*12a) Femelle, 1 an,  noire un peu craintive femelle (maman)**
13a) Femelle, 3 mois, gris tortie blanc un peu craintive
** Coryza* 
*Sont ensemble*


*

22a) Femelle, 2 ans, un peu craintive, a peur, sans plus! 
* ::  *Coryza!*  :: 



*24a) Femelle, 6 mois, tabby blanche, a simplement peur, ne crache pas!* 
*25a) Femelle, 6 mois noire et blanche, a simplement peur, ne crache pas!* *
Sont ensemble en box
** Coryza* 

*TROUVES ET TRAPPES EN MEME TEMPS QUE 6A!!* 



*
LES AJOUTS DU JOUR!* 

*32a) Mâle, 3/4 mois, gris et blanc, caractère?* 
 ::  *URGENT! Gros coryza!*  :: 


*34a) Femelle,  1 an, noire et blanche, un peu craintive* 
 ::  *Coryza!*  :: 



*ENDROIT B: LE VETO PASSE LE VENDREDI 28/09, CE JOUR !!!!!
**
*

*4b) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timidou/sociable
5b) Femelle, 5 mois, brun tabby,* *timidou/sociable*
* URGENT! Coryza!*  :: 
*Sont ensemble*
Sortants dès le 25/09*
*

----------


## Belette 18

"5a" est bien sorti et arrivé à bon port ! Coryza (éternue et tousse) et petite diarrhée mais pas catastrophiques, je l'ai mis sous antibios hier soir (il était déjà sous Doxy*val à la fourrière) et Ultra Levure, ça va déjà mieux aujourd'hui. En revanche, il n'a pas été primo-vacciné, peut-être par manque de temps ou à cause du coryza. Il est bien maigre mais mange vraiment bien tout ce que je lui donne, je pense qu'il va se retaper assez vite ! Il ronronne et se frotte sans arrêt, il est hyper sociable... :: 
Photos pas très glamour prises dans sa cage de convalo (il sera transféré dans une pièce de quarantaine bientôt, étant donné son côté très sociable).

----------


## Lady92

Son marquage facial lui fait vraiment une bouille de clown :-) j adore, il semble grand, non? 

 ::  il reste les 2 chatons, ils ne doivent pas etre les sacrifies de la semaine...
Qui a une place pour eux en accueil?

----------


## Mayella

Encore un petit efforts pour ceux qui restent dans les deux endroits  :: 
On peut arriver à tous les sortir de là!  ::

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Oui belette , le veto m'a dit qu'il ne l'avait pas vaccinée car il avait le coryza ! ;-)

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Oui belette , le veto m'a dit qu'il ne l'avait pas vaccinée car il avait le coryza ! ;-)


Ce qui est tant mieux car il aurait été plus difficile à soigner, et ds X cas, le tt est à refaire après des semaines de soins....
Et il sort quand même d'un intox dont on ne connait pas l'origine, et on ne vaccine pas dans ce cas. 
En tt cas, bien sympa. 

La minette X Siam est partie?

----------


## Tiffany52

La minette 14a X Siam, est bien arrivée à la maison en milieu d'après midi.

Elle est bien installée dans sa chambre pour quarantaine.

Au départ elle n'a pas bougé de sa caisse de transport. Quand je suis sortie de la chambre, elle a quand même bougé pour aller manger. Elle a bien manger, quasiment fini toute les croquettes que je lui ai mise. 
Par contre après elle est partie s'installer dans la litière. 

Elle est dite "craintive", je pense qu'elle est surtout perdue et ne comprends pas ce qui lui arrive.

----------


## Misstay

"5a" a déjà meilleure mine que sur la première photo!!!

Que manque-t-il aux chatons, pour sortir?

----------


## Mayella

> Que manque-t-il aux chatons, pour sortir?


Il manque tout : FAQ et FALD

----------


## Misstay

Il leur manque tout quoi!!!!

Bon sang, personne en RP, pour eux, en FAQ???

----------


## Pouillette1982

Quels.chatons ?

----------


## lynt

*4b) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timidou/sociable
5b) Femelle, 5 mois, brun tabby,* *timidou/sociable
 URGENT! Coryza! 
Sont ensemble
Sortants dès le 25/09*

----------


## lolotte7

on peut les reserver jusqu à quand pour qu ils profitent de la sortie de demain?
ou c est deja mort pour qu il sortent demain?

----------


## Muriel P

EDIT

----------


## Misstay

Édit

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> La minette 14a X Siam, est bien arrivée à la maison en milieu d'après midi.
> 
> Elle est bien installée dans sa chambre pour quarantaine.
> 
> Au départ elle n'a pas bougé de sa caisse de transport. Quand je suis sortie de la chambre, elle a quand même bougé pour aller manger. Elle a bien manger, quasiment fini toute les croquettes que je lui ai mise. 
> Par contre après elle est partie s'installer dans la litière. 
> 
> Elle est dite "craintive", je pense qu'elle est surtout perdue et ne comprends pas ce qui lui arrive.


Je le pense aussi. Ils se mettent ds la litière qd ils ont peur. Et sa queue?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> on peut les reserver jusqu à quand pour qu ils profitent de la sortie de demain?
> ou c est deja mort pour qu il sortent demain?


Les réserver on le peut demain, mais il n'y a pas de véto; dc sortants lundi, pas avant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Est-ce qu'il y a déjà une assoc qui peut les couvrir et qui attend juste qu'une FAQ et FA se manifestent?


Si déjà on avait la quarantaine, ce serait bien, assoc, pas encore, mais comme ce sont des timides qui étaient, je cite "craintifs au départ, mais se sont bien détendu en quelques jours" dixit fourrière, ce ne sont que des petits timides.

Et ils ont peur, ce que chacun de nos chats aurait s'il était dans ces lieux.

Donc c tjs open, une assoc est plus facile à trouver une fois qu'on a la quarantaine mais SURTOUT quand on a une solution plus longue durée d'accueil derrière; et longue durée ne veut ni dire un an, ni des lustres.

Ce sont de grands bébés, donc croisons les doigts....

A l'endroit A aucune réservation de plus non plus, et ça va craindre sec pour eux aussi dès mardi matin!

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*NOUVEAU SUJET!!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...0/#post1339513

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

:: *Nous sommes à la recherche de deux co-voiturages URGENTISSIMES!*  :: 


*Ces  chats doivent libérer des places d'autres chats à peine sauvés de  fourrière, sans cela, les FA et l'assoc, mais surtout les chats se  retrouvent dans une grosse mouise! Faites tourner urgemment!! 

*
1) pour *1 chat* *de Versailles à Meaux* pour *dimanche 30 septembre à 21h à Versailles.*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...ux-77-a-67724/

2) pour *2 chatons* *de Versailles à Pontault Combault* pour *dimanche 30 septembre à 21h à Versailles.*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...-c-77-a-67802/

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*Gastonne, les chats pour lesquels vous faisiez les dons indiqués n'étant pas sortis, je me permets de reporter à la semaine 40. 



PROMESSES DE DONS
*

*Gastonne :* _pour chacun des chats suivants_ *
10  :* Endroit A: 12, 13, 22, 24
*avec reçu*


*TOTAL :  40 

*

*12a) Femelle, 1 an,  noire un peu craintive femelle (maman)**
13a) Femelle, 3 mois, gris tortie blanc un peu craintive
** Coryza* 
*Sont ensemble*


*

22a) Femelle, 2 ans, un peu craintive, a peur, sans plus! 
* ::  *Coryza!*  :: 



*24a) Femelle, 6 mois, tabby blanche, a simplement peur, ne crache pas!* 
*25a) Femelle, 6 mois noire et blanche, a simplement peur, ne crache pas!* *
Sont ensemble en box
** Coryza* 

*TROUVES ET TRAPPES EN MEME TEMPS QUE 6A!!* 





*32a) Mâle, 3/4 mois, gris et blanc, caractère?* 
 ::  *URGENT! Gros coryza!*  :: 


*34a) Femelle,  1 an, noire et blanche, un peu craintive* 
 ::  *Coryza!*  :: 


**********************
*

*4b) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timidou/sociable
5b) Femelle, 5 mois, brun tabby,* *timidou/sociable*
* URGENT! Coryza!*  :: 
*Sont ensemble*
Sortants dès le 25/09*
*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*SORTENT DONC EN TOUT PRES DE 40 CHATS!!!*  :: 


*CHATS RÉSERVÉS*


Contact SOSchatsnac N° 1

3a) Mâle, 10 ans voire plus, tigré, sociable (URGENT ! Gros coryza, sous perfusion !) *SORTI*
10a) Mâle 4 ans marron/noir, grand chat, très sociable (URGENT ! Coryza, oeil droit très abimé, sous perf !) *SORTI*
15a) Chat noir et blanc poils longs, un peu craintif *SORTI*
20a) Femelle tricolore, apeurée (URGENT! Coryza), sa soeur, 21a est morte.... *SORTI*
30a) Chaton 6 semaines noir et blanc sociable (URGENT! Prolapsus!) *SORTI*


PiaM:

1a) Maman tigrée sociable 
+ 5 chatons de 6 semaines, 2 noirs et 3 tigrés (URGENT! Gros coryza)
26a) Femelle brun tabby et blanche très sociable ( TRES URGENT!!!! GESTATION AVANCEE ET CORYZA!)
11b) Mâle, 3/4 mois, brun tabby, sociable
12b) Femelle, 5 mois, tortie tabby blanche, sociable
13b) Femelle, 3 mois, tortie tabby blanche, sociable
14b) Femelle, 4/5 mois, tortie tabby, sociable
(URGENT! En fin de coryza)


Etho-logis:

2a) Chat brun tabby et blanc, un peu craintif (mais pas agressif du tout)
6a) Chat brun tabby un peu craintif
8a) Chat, 2 ans, smoke/tigré gris mi-longs, sociable
FAQ Nayade pour 6 et 8a ; FAQ TanjaK pour 2a
11a) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, un peu craintif
16a) Chat blanc, timide, ne crache pas
17a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré, timidou
18a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré blanc timidou
19a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré blanc timidou
23a) Chat tigré brun et noir, un peu craintif, ne crache pas! 


Les amis des chats du Loiret (Belette18) :

5a) bleu et blanc très sociable *SORTI*

Babe78 :

33a) Mâle, 2 mois, blanc brun tabby, caractère? (URGENT! Coryza!)
8b) Femelle, 6 mois, tortie tabby, sociable
9b) Femelle, 8 mois, tortie tabby blanche, sociable
10b) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, sociable
(URGENT! Coryza)
    Sont ensemble
15b) femelle 1 an, tricolore, très sociable
20b) Mâle, 3 mois, blanc et brun, très sociable 
21b) Femelle, 3 mois, blanc brun tabby, très sociable
22b) mâle 1 an brun tabby très sociable
23b) mâle 1 an bleu très sociable
25b) Femelle, 9/10 mois, brun tabby, sociable (Coryza) 
26b) Femelle, 9 mois, écaille de tortue, très sociable
 
SYlki, 1001 Regards:

14a) Femelle 3 ans, brun tabby point yeux bleus, timidou (Queue cassée)  *SORTI*
6b) Mâle, 2 mois, bleu, un peu timide
7b) Mâle, 2 mois, bleu et blanc, sociable
En fin de coryza *
*19b) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, un peu timide
24b) Femelle, 4/5 mois, brun tabby, très sociable 


Virginiedu95:


  16b) Femelle, 3 mois, gris tabby, un peu timide
17b) Mâle, 3 mois, gris tabby, un peu timide 
Sont ensemble 
18b) Femelle, 4/5 mois, brun tabby, sociable

----------


## coch

14a sortie

----------


## Tiffany52

> Je le pense aussi. Ils se mettent ds la litière qd ils ont peur. Et sa queue?


Sa queue n'est pas cassée, apparement ça serait de naissance.

La nuit s'est bien passée. Elle mange et boit très bien. 

Elle est sortie de la litière hier soir. Elle est partie se cacher derrière le rideau. 
Quand je suis allé la voir dans la nuit, elle dormait dans le dodo que je lui ai installé, et ce matin elle dormait sur la chaise du bureau.

J'ai l'impression ce matin qu'elle est déjà un peu plus détendu. 
Je suis dans la même pièce qu'elle, et elle n'est pas partie se caché, elle est juste à côté de moi sous le bureau.

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Alors à la consultation veto pour la 14a : pas de queue cassée , c'est de naissance et a juste une queue courte. Par contre, j'ai remarqué dans la voiture qu'elle avait un nystagmus ( mouvement involontaire des yeux qui bougent de droite à gauche et de gauche à droite) , elle ne le faisait pas a ma première visite à la fourrière . Se serait sûrement du au stress intense. Chez moi, le lendemain matin elle le faisait déjà beaucoup moins . Donc , il faut juste surveiller si pas de pb locomoteurs associes

----------


## Tiffany52

> j'ai remarqué dans la voiture qu'elle avait un nystagmus ( mouvement involontaire des yeux qui bougent de droite à gauche et de gauche à droite)


Elle l'a fait hier au tout début quand elle est arrivée à la maison. Mais depuis plus rien.
Je pense aussi que c'est peut être du au stress. Je surveille de toute façon.

----------


## La Rainette

Voici mes deux petites belettes sorties sous Mille et Un Regards, alias 19b et 24b.

La petite noire souffre d'un pbm de vue, soit elle voit très mal soit elle ne voit pas, je penche pour l'option voit très mal mais le véto chez qui j'emmène tout le monde en début d'am nous dira cela. Elle est un peu timide, rien de plus. Je trouve qu'elle a un gros bidon un peu dur donc on verra tout cela en consultation cet après midi. Elle est très attachante avec ses tout petits yeux... Elle se déplace furtivement. Dans l'hypothèse de son pbm de vue, je les ai installées dans une cage de convalo, l'espace à appréhender sera ainsi moins conséquent et je leur laisserai la porte ouverte en passant du temps avec elle pour qu'elle découvre à son rythme.

Sa "copine" 24b est déjà très à l'aise et très caline, voire bavarde ! Elle est en léger coryza, véto cet am aussi, on fait un lot. Je pense qu'elle a moins de 5 mois, en tous les cas elle n'est pas bien épaisse, c'est une plume ; à côté la petite noire est plus charpentée. 

*Edit :* après vérification des carnets, deux surprises : la petite tabby, que l'on appellera Guillemette, serait née au 1er juillet elle n'a donc pas 5 mois mais un petit 3 mois.
Deuxième surprise, moins rose, les deux petites ont été testées fiv et felv, ce qui est complètement inutile dans la mesure où à cet âge le test n'est pas fiable. Dans tous les cas, il s'avère que la petite noire (on hésite encore entre Nine et Blanche pour son nom) a été testée Fiv+. Nous ne prenons pas cela pour argent comptant loin de là, mais force est de constater qu'entre la possibilité d'un fiv+ sur un chaton et ses pbms de vue, pauvre petite !!!

J'espère que le véto n'aura que des bonnes nouvelles à nous donner cet après midi.

Pour mon retour à l'accueil, je suis comblée : deux petites belettes adorables !!!

Premières photos à la sortie de la caisse.


Merci à Sylki pour la prise en charge, merci à Gaia pour la "livraison", merci à Soschatsnac pour le boulot accompli, et quel boulot !
L'endroit B est "vide" pour la sélection de la semaine, n'oubliez pas les petits de l'endroit A !!!

----------


## Gaia4ever

*Voici les clichés des stars sorties de l'endroit B ce matin:

*20b) Mâle, 3 mois, blanc et brun, très sociable 
21b) Femelle, 3 mois, blanc brun tabby, très sociable

*

*6b) Mâle, 2 mois, bleu, un peu timide
7b) Mâle, 2 mois, bleu et blanc, sociable


19b) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, un peu timide
24b) Femelle, 4/5 mois, brun tabby, très sociable
 

_Comme indiqué par La Rainette qui a récupéré ces deux beautés, petit souci occulaire pour la petite noire... On attend les nouvelles après la visite véto de cet am

_16b) Femelle, 3 mois, gris tabby, un peu timide
17b) Mâle, 3 mois, gris tabby, un peu timide 


*Petite minette pas du tout en forme et qui finalement ne serait pas un chaton mais une mémé...* :: 
_A suivre...

_
18b) Femelle, 4/5 mois, brun tabby, sociable
 
*Minette tréééés caline, se frottait sans arrêt à la cage pour avoir des papouilles

*11b) Mâle, 3/4 mois, brun tabby, sociable
12b) Femelle, 5 mois, tortie tabby blanche, sociable
13b) Femelle, 3 mois, tortie tabby blanche, sociable
14b) Femelle, 4/5 mois, tortie tabby, sociable



_ET J'AI OUBLIE, QUELLE GOURDE!  LA BONNE NOUVELLE DU JOUR: SONT SORTIS EGALEMENT, GRACE A LA PATTE DE L'ESPOIR QUI A ACCEPTE DE LES PRENDRE AU PIED LEVE: 
_4b) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timidou/sociable
5b) Femelle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timidou/sociable


_Les photos ne sont pas top, mais ils sont bien 2, cette semaine nous avons donc vidé l'endroit B, aucun n'est resté sur le carreau! 

_

----------


## La Rainette

Retour de chez le véto
Guillemette 24b est un peu maigrichonne mais tonique, une semaine d'antibio pour coryza, une bonne cantine et ce sera vite oublié.
Nine est restée chez le véto pour l'am car il était impossible de lui faire un fond d'oeil sans utilisation de produits pr dilater sa pupille car elle rétracte trop ! En outre, besoin de tests complémentaires car ils ne savent pas dire pr le moment si démarche cause pbm de vue ou si pas de pbm de vue mais pbm de type ataxie (elle ne se déplie pas pour marcher, elle reste en rase moquette, pattes arrières écartées et tremblantes).

Les 2 font 1,5kg, ont été très sages et se st laissées ausculter très patiemment.

Une pensée pour ma petite Nine qui s'est cachée dans mes bras lorsque le véto a voulu l'emmener. Elle a plongé sa petite tête ds mon coude. Je la récupère ce soir et j'espère que les nouvelles seront positives. Pour le moment, les mouvements de pupilles st normaux et les yeux ne présentent pas de lésion. Elle a qd même la présence de la troisième paupière et n'a pas réagi du tout aux mains du véto venant s'écraser sur un plastique transparent juste devant elle... Elle est comme très peu réactive aux stimuli externes, en revanche elle n'est pas malentendante et je l'ai vue chercher du regard donc c plutôt encourageant on va dire.

----------


## Belette 18

@Lady92 : oui, mon 5a est haut sur pattes !
Merci pour les nouvelles de tout ce petit monde !!
Un grand MERCI aussi à Pouicpouinette qui a fait la sortie de l'endroit A, et à mes covoitureurs de choc, la fille de hupet (Soizik) et Philippe !!  ::

----------


## Gaia4ever

_ET J'AI OUBLIE, QUELLE GOURDE!  LA BONNE NOUVELLE DU JOUR: SONT SORTIS EGALEMENT, GRACE A LA PATTE DE L'ESPOIR QUI A ACCEPTE DE LES PRENDRE AU PIED LEVE: 
_4b) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timidou/sociable
5b) Femelle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timidou/sociable



_Les photos ne sont pas top, mais ils sont bien 2, cette semaine nous avons donc vidé l'endroit B, aucun n'est resté sur le carreau! 
_

----------


## le gall

Voilà les deux petits coeurs qui sont arrivés à la maison en fin de matinée. Ils sont adorables, calins et pot de colle. Trop, trop mignons!!

----------


## hupet

> "5a" est bien sorti et arrivé à bon port ! Coryza (éternue et tousse) et petite diarrhée mais pas catastrophiques, je l'ai mis sous antibios hier soir (il était déjà sous Doxy*val à la fourrière) et Ultra Levure, ça va déjà mieux aujourd'hui. En revanche, il n'a pas été primo-vacciné, peut-être par manque de temps ou à cause du coryza. Il est bien maigre mais mange vraiment bien tout ce que je lui donne, je pense qu'il va se retaper assez vite ! Il ronronne et se frotte sans arrêt, il est hyper sociable...
> Photos pas très glamour prises dans sa cage de convalo (il sera transféré dans une pièce de quarantaine bientôt, étant donné son côté très sociable).


oui je confirme : il est vraiment mignon et très calin! une vraie crème ce ptit chat!  ::  dixit ma fille qui a participez à sa sortie de fourrière

----------


## Dilnaa

Bonjour, 

si j'ai bien compris, je récupére bien 20 et 21b ?
 Sinon, savez-vous si ils seront passé chez un véto avant de venir ?  

En tout cas, un grand bravo à ce monde qui s'est mobilisé, c'est vraiment super  :Smile:

----------


## La Rainette

J'ai cherché Nine la petite noire chez le véto ce soir.
Cataracte juvénile très prononcée (d'origine congénitale) ayant entrainé un développement anormal (modification et inhibition des comportements exploratoires etc), dont résulte aujourd'hui une appréhension du monde quasi autistique.
Mon job est donc de la stimuler bcp afin qu'elle se "désimperméabilise" au monde. Selon ce premier RV véto pas de pbm moteur / mécanique. A suivre, nous allons d'ici quelques semaines maxi croiser avec un second avis, mais pour le moment nous la laissons se remettre car dans son monde à elle, la fourrière a dû être vraiment vraiment une expérience terrifiante...
Pour sa vue, absence de papille à gauche, micro présence à droite donc ds le meilleur des cas elle voit à peine. Cela ne progressera pas, en revanche, on pense que son attitude autistique peut évoluer ds le bon sens si je parviens à la stimuler et en espérant que sa copine d'accueil puis que mes chats la prendront sous leur aile pour l'amener à entrer en communication avec "notre dimension".

----------


## Effran

Petite Nine, c'est triste mais elle est entre de bonnes mains, le temps est de son côté maintenant.
Et pour son ventre, il a dit quoi ?

C'est chouette toutes ces sorties, merci pour eux, même si certains semblent plus fragilisés que d'autres, ils sont à l'abri.

----------


## sylki

TRES TRES BELLE MOBILISATION !!!! merci à tous   :: 



les minicats ont une énorme diarrhée, sont tous les deux sous observation chez la vétérinaire et feront le trajet jusqu'à leur fa à Tours, lundi prochain ; caresses à eux

----------


## La Rainette

> Et pour son ventre, il a dit quoi ?


pas d'inquiétude à ce sujet, c bon !

----------


## virginiedu95

*16b) Femelle, 3 mois, gris tabby, un peu timide
17b) Mâle, 3 mois, gris tabby, un peu timide 
Sont ensemble 
*Sortants dès le 25/09*
**

Voici donc le 17b qui aurait plutôt 4 mois et demi  , il est chez moi en quarantaine, énorme coryza et rempli de puces ..., je l'ai installé chez moi à 15h et ce soir il n'avait pas mangé du tout, j'ai donc mis un peu de pâté Kitten sur mon doigts et hop dans la gueule mode gavage et bien monsieur s'est jeté dessus et a mangé une demi boite !, je l'ai mis sous d oxyval et o phtalon (yeux pourris et beaucoup de mal à déglutir) 
Sinon c'est un chaton TIMIDE ??? n'importe quoi une vraie petite glue, il est sorti de sa caisse de transport et hop dans le coussin avec un plaid et une peluche et il pattoune, il miaule quand je lui parle et ronronne dès que je le touche, bref un vrai timide quoi LOL, au fait il pèse même pas 1 kilo mais fait de belles selles 



Sa soeur par contre était vraiment mal en point enfin je dirai plutôt sa mère et pas sa soeur (bref ...) température, bouche et nez en sang et squelettique avec diarrhée elle est donc en hospitalisation chez un de nos vétos, nous aurons des nouvelles lundi sauf si il se passe quelque chose durant le week end ...
 
*

----------


## mirabelle94

merci à toutes pour les  nouvelles et les photos.  
ça fait très plaisir de les voir confortablement installés, en sécurité et bien entourés.
j'espère que les malades vont vite se remettre. ils sont tous tellement mignons 
 ::

----------


## shdjld

Voilà, l'ex 18b, appelé Caline.
Très diffcicile de la photographier car elle vous grimpe sur les jambes, les bras pour des calinous.
Dès son arrivée, hier après-midi, une grosse pause casse-croute. A croire qu'elle n'avait pas mangé depuis longtemps, puis calinous et jeux.
Ce matin, gros nettoyage de nez : il était tout plein de cochonneries, elle respire mieux : ce qui est pire au niveau ronron, hier c'était une clio, aujourd'hui, c'une une grosse cylindrée.

Elle a adoptée une petite chouette (peluche) en guise de doudou et elle joue comme tout bb qui se respecte.

J'essaierai de mettre d'autres photos.

----------


## caroline D

Bonjour Shdjld et merci d' accueillir la petite puce pour nous!!!
elle a l'air top :: 
Comme l'a dit Virginie le petit 17b est chez elle où il va être soigné et papouillé comme il se doit  :: 
Pour sa maman (16b)nous attendons des nouvelles lundi car elle est vraiment mal au point la pauvre...  :Frown:  on croise les pattounes et on va tout faire pour la soigner et la retaper!!!
Nous vous donnerons très vite des nouvelles!!!

Merci à Mirabelle d'avoir sorti ces petits lous pour nous, à Shdjld d'accueillir Caline, à tous les co-voitureurs, fa, asso, donateurs qui se sont mobilisés pour cette sortie!!! 
On n'oublie pas ceux qui restent et malheureusement ceux qui vont arriver...

----------


## virginiedu95

Le petit est pas trop en forme, disons qu'il a le nez très prit et n'a pas mangé cette nuit, je l'ai encore re gavé ce matin et là il mange avec appétit, il ronronne fait des câlins et discute  :Smile: , vous n'imaginez même pas sa maigreur ... je me demande depuis combien de jours il a pas mangé ! bref une horreur pti bonhomme
Je passe mon temps à lui dire qu'il est sorti de l'enfer mais c'est vraiment dur de le voir comme çà 
cet après midi inhalation de p érubore et bouillote dans son coussin 
Si demain pas d'amélioration direction véto

----------


## Lady92

Pour la petite Caline doit elle etre soignee pour coryza si respiration difficile?
J espere que ca va aller pour la mamie (?) et le petit loupiot chez Virginie  ::

----------


## mirabelle94

> Merci à Mirabelle d'avoir sorti ces petits lous pour nous, à Shdjld d'accueillir Caline, à tous les co-voitureurs, fa, asso, donateurs qui se sont mobilisés pour cette sortie!!! On n'oublie pas ceux qui restent et malheureusement ceux qui vont arriver...


tout le plaisir est pour moi. 
c'est un vrai bonheur de voir tous ces minous en sécurité, soignés et aimés.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mirabelle94

> Voilà, l'ex 18b, appelé Caline.
> Très diffcicile de la photographier car elle vous grimpe sur les jambes, les bras pour des calinous..


Câline lui va comme un gant   :: 
et pour les photos bravo d'avoir réussi à en prendre. 
j'étais certaine que tu aurais du mal à la photographier  ::  ,  cette petite reine de la vocalise.

----------


## Tiffany52

Bonsoir,

j'espère que tout les malades vont vite aller mieux  :Frown: 

Je pense surtout à 16b qui n'a pas l'air bien du tout. 


Des nouvelles de 14a :

La pauvre puce est complètement perdue.
Il y a des moments où elle se laisse aller, où on arrive à la caresser du bout des doigts. Elle peut manger dans notre main, et même s'endormir quand je m'asseois à côté d'elle et que je lui parle.
Et d'autre moment, où on ne pourra pas l'approcher, elle crache. Hier, je suis venue prendre sa gamelle pour changer l'eau, elle était à côté, elle a eu tellement peur, qu'elle a fait pipi. Aujourd'hui, mon mari est simplement passé devant l'arbre à chat où elle se cache, elle est sortie pour lui donner un coup de patte.

Au fond, je suis sur que c'est une petite chatte très gentille, et très douce, elle est juste pour le moment complètement perdue.

Je n'ai pas encore fait de photos, parce que je ne voulais pas l'embêter. 
J'essai d'en faire demain et je viendrais les poster ici.

----------


## Verlaine

Pauvre puce, il va lui falloir du temps pour comprendre que vous êtes de bons humains. Elle vient juste de sortir, il doit se passer tellement de choses dans sa tête.
Merci de bien vous occuper d'elle.

----------


## La Rainette

1ers ronrons de la petite Nine ce soir !!!
super émouvant  ::

----------


## SarahC

Merci pour ces nouvelles... Pour les mauvaises... La 20a qui était en soins est morte d'un arrêt cardiaque pendant ceux d'hier. Le 3a qui était déjà très mal en fourrière est en hypothermie,,, Le bilan est très réservé pour lui.

----------


## Tiffany52

> Merci pour ces nouvelles... Pour les mauvaises... La 20a qui était en soins est morte d'un arrêt cardiaque pendant ceux d'hier. Le 3a qui était déjà très mal en fourrière est en hypothermie,,, Le bilan est très réservé pour lui.


 ::  20a, c'est la minette tricolore qui était avec sa soeur, qui est elle décédée en fourrière ?
Pauvre puce. 

J'espère que ça va aller pour le 3a  :Frown:

----------


## Tiffany52

Voici la photo de 14a.

Pour rappel, en fourrière c'était ça




et aujourd'hui c'est ça.  Je pense que les photos parlent d'elles même, même si elle est encore très timide et perdue, elle a l'air quand même déjà plus détendue

----------


## lynt

*CHATS SORTIS*


Contact SOSchatsnac N° 1

3a) Mâle, 10 ans voire plus, tigré, sociable (URGENT ! Gros coryza, sous perfusion !)
_En hypothermie, bilan réservé.
_
10a) Mâle 4 ans marron/noir, grand chat, très sociable (URGENT ! Coryza, oeil droit très abimé, sous perf !)

15a) Chat noir et blanc poils longs, un peu craintif

20a) Femelle tricolore, apeurée (URGENT! Coryza), sa soeur, 21a est morte....
_Décédée elle aussi ._

30a) Chaton 6 semaines noir et blanc sociable (URGENT! Prolapsus!)


PiaM:

1a) Maman tigrée sociable 
+ 2 chatons de 6 semaines, 2 noirs et 3 tigrés (URGENT! Gros coryza) (3 chatons décédés avant sortie)

26a) Femelle brun tabby et blanche très sociable ( TRES URGENT!!!! GESTATION AVANCEE ET CORYZA!)

11b) Mâle, 3/4 mois, brun tabby, sociable
12b) Femelle, 5 mois, tortie tabby blanche, sociable
13b) Femelle, 3 mois, tortie tabby blanche, sociable
14b) Femelle, 4/5 mois, tortie tabby, sociable
(URGENT! En fin de coryza)




Etho-logis:

2a) Chat brun tabby et blanc, un peu craintif (mais pas agressif du tout) : c'est en fait une femelle, baptisée Rosa par TanjaK
_En FA de quarantaine chez Tanja, il a du voir un veto ce matin car apathique , ne mangeait pas, ne buvait pas et extrêmement maigre. Il est fiévreux, en début de coryza avec de vilains ulcères dans la bouche. Un traitement a été mis en place et Tanjak l a récupéré pour lui éviter encore le stress de la cage. Il est parfaitement manipulable , Tanjak doit donc le gaver. Il a émis un timide ronron depuis son arrivée
_
6a) Chat brun tabby un peu craintif (doit sortir le 01/10)
FAQ Nayade

8a) Chat, 2 ans, smoke/tigré gris mi-longs, sociable (doit sortir le 01/10)
FAQ Nayade

11a) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, un peu craintif
FAQ Cyrano

16a) Chat blanc, timide, ne crache pas
FAQ Morgane2404 à partir du 01/10

17a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré, timidou (doit sortir le 01/10)

18a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré blanc timidou (doit sortir le 01/10)

19a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré blanc timidou (doit sortir le 01/10)

23a) Chat tigré brun et noir, un peu craintif, ne crache pas! 
FAQ Morgane2404 à partir du 01/10


Les amis des chats du Loiret (Belette18) :

5a) bleu et blanc très sociable


_Coryza et petite diarrhée_


Babe78 :

33a) Mâle, 2 mois, blanc brun tabby, caractère? (URGENT! Coryza!) (doit sortir le 01/10)

4b) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timidou/sociable
5b) Femelle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timidou/sociable



8b) Femelle, 6 mois, tortie tabby, sociable
9b) Femelle, 8 mois, tortie tabby blanche, sociable
10b) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, sociable
(URGENT! Coryza)
    Sont ensemble

15b) femelle 1 an, tricolore, très sociable

20b) Mâle, 3 mois, blanc et brun, très sociable 
21b) Femelle, 3 mois, blanc brun tabby, très sociable

**

22b) mâle 1 an brun tabby très sociable

23b) mâle 1 an bleu très sociable

25b) Femelle, 9/10 mois, brun tabby, sociable (Coryza) 

26b) Femelle, 9 mois, écaille de tortue, très sociable
 

Sylki, 1001 Regards:

14a) Femelle 3 ans, brun tabby point yeux bleus, timidou (Queue cassée)
_Queue courte non cassée_


6b) Mâle, 2 mois, bleu, un peu timide (en fin de coryza)
7b) Mâle, 2 mois, bleu et blanc, sociable (en fin de coryza)


_les minicats ont une énorme diarrhée, sont tous les deux sous observation chez la vétérinaire_*

*19b) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, un peu timide


_Au mieux, voit très mal (problème congénital). Appréhension du monde quasi autistique. Testée fiv+, ça vaut ce que ça vaut à son âge._

24b) Femelle, 4/5 mois, brun tabby, très sociable 


_Un peu maigrichonne mais tonique, traitée pour son coryza._


Virginiedu95:

16b) Femelle, 3 mois, gris tabby, un peu timide
_Serait plutôt la mère du 17b, hospitalisée dans un état grave (température, bouche et nez en sang, squelettique avec diarrhée)_
17b) Mâle, 3 mois, gris tabby, un peu timide 
_Enorme coryza et plein de puces. Pas du tout timide, très câlin. Nez très pris, inhalations, gavage. Si pas d'amélioration, ira chez le véto le 01/10._


18b) Femelle, 4/5 mois, brun tabby, sociable


_Prénommée Caline, elle porte bien son nom._

**************************************************  ********************

*PROMESSES DE DONS*

Hupet: 15  sans reçu
Mirabelle94 : 30  avec ou sans reçu
Thred : 15  avec ou sans reçu?
Dom91 : 5  sans reçu
Gastonne : pour chacun des chats suivants 
10  : Endroit A: 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 14, 15, 16, 20, 23, 26
=> Le 7 est sorti la semaine passée, que fait-on de votre don ? 
20  : Endroit A 1, 3, 17, 27 avec reçu
FAFACHAT 15  sans reçu
hln: 15  pour les urgences, sans reçu
TROCA: 40  avec reçu
Mayella : 45  avec reçu si possible (pour asso ayant des gros frais sur cette sortie)
Niky: 15  pour la 26a sans reçu

*TOTAL : 425 *

----------


## Rinou

> *CHATS SORTIS*
> 
> PiaM:
> 
> 1a) Maman tigrée sociable 
> + 5 chatons de 6 semaines, 2 noirs et 3 tigrés (URGENT! Gros coryza)


Il ne restait plus que 2 bébés sur les 5 samedi matin (il y en avait un de mort dans le box).
Les employés de l'endroit A n'ont jamais vu la minette s'en occuper. Ils pensent même que ce n'était pas leur mère.
Du coup ils mettaient de la pâtée pour les petits mais ne les ont jamais vu manger.
Peu de temps après leur arrivée dans leur FA, les bébés ont mangé. J'espère qu'ils vont s'en sortir.  ::

----------


## Calymone

Je suis tombée amoureuse de la petite Nine, elle a une bouille à croquer !!

----------


## La Rainette

> Je suis tombée amoureuse de la petite Nine, elle a une bouille à croquer !!


J'en étais sure, je me suis dit tiens tiens Calymone n'est pas encore dans les parages  :: 

Oui Nine est très particulière, et très attachante. Sa bouille un peu spéciale et son comportement pour le moins surprenant font qu'on a vraiment très envie de la protéger, la chouchouter etc... D'ailleurs là je suis au boulot mais je n'arrête pas de me dire j'espère que tout va bien que Guillemette ne l'embête pas etc...  :: 
Je vous rassure je ne laisse pas Guillemette en reste mais disons que Guillemette vient toute seule pour faire les calins, Nine elle il faut la chercher car elle ne bouge pas bcp. Hier, alors que je torturais Nine, Guillemette est venue lui marcher dessus pour avoir sa dose de calins. Je leur donne un peu de pâtée pour leur faire plaisir et me faire copine avec elles, si je ne sépare pas la pâtée en 2 gamelles Nine n'ira pas chercher sa part elle s'effacera jusqu'à ce que Guillemette ait fini. Les interactions commencent entre les deux je pense mais elles viennent plus du côté de Guillemette qui regarde et sent Nine avec un gros point d'interrogation dans les yeux.
Samedi soir g pris Nine ds mes bras, elle a mis plus d'une demi heure à bouger d'un mm, elle était exactement comme je l'avais posée sur moi, c super bizarre pour un chaton d'arriver à ce type de comportement. Elle est comme "présente absente". Samedi prochain deuxième avis véto, histoire de croiser un peu tout cela et en espérant exclure définitivement une des deux possibilités (en espérant surtout que ce ne soit pas une combinaison des deux) : "comportement autistique dû à non voyance" ou ataxie + non voyance.

Mais je suis déjà super contente qu'elle m'ait montré hier que mes gratouilles n'étaient pas de la totale torture, sauf si elle a ronronné pour me faire plaisir en se disant que comme ça j'allais lui lâcher un peu les basques...  :: 
Bon j'arrête, mais cette petite m'interpelle vraiment.

Calymone, sache qu'elle sera à l'adoption à la fin de sa quarantaine...  ::

----------


## Calymone

Ca t'étonne de me voir ici ? ^^

Tu crois pas que j'en ai assez comme ça ? Non mais !  :: 

Elle me touche aussi parce que j'ai déjà eu un chaton dit "autiste" il était également aveugle, ataxique avec un retard hallucinant (croissance et développement mental) il ne savait pas manger, je devais tout réduire en liquide et lui donner au biberon ...

Mais il était rouquin, et vachement plus atteint que Nine, heureusement pour elle p'tite mère !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Etho-logis:

*2a) Chat brun tabby et blanc, un peu craintif (mais pas agressif du tout)*
Sorti et en FA de quarantaine chez Tanjak; Il a du voir un veto ce matin car apathique , ne mangeait pas, ne buvait pas et extrêmement maigre. Il est fiévreux, en début de coryza avec de vilains ulcères dans la bouche. Un traitement a été mis en place et Tanjak l a récupéré pour lui éviter encore le stress de la cage. Il est parfaitement manipulable , Tanjak doit donc le gaver. Il a  émis un timide ronron depuis son arrivée

*11a) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, un peu craintif*
Sorti, pour l instant rien à signaler pour lui. Il reste en quarantaine chez Cyrano

*16a) Chat blanc, timide, ne crache pas*
Sorti ; il sera récupéré par Morgane cet après midi pour quarantaine

*23a) Chat tigré brun et noir, un peu craintif, ne crache pas!
*Sorti; il sera récupéré par Morgane cet après midi pour quarantaine

*6a) Chat brun tabby un peu craintif
8a) Chat, 2 ans, smoke/tigré gris mi-longs, sociable
17a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré, timidou
18a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré blanc timidou
19a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré blanc timidou*
Ils n ont pas pu sortir samedi. Salmo les sort en fin d après midi ; un grand merci à elle.
Ils sortiront avec le petit *33a sous Babe78* lui aussi est resté en rade ce we en fourriere

----------


## Lusiole

Merci pour toutes ces nouvelles, les bonnes comme les mauvaises.
Reposez en paix petites tricolores.

----------


## TanjaK

Merci pour ce petit compte rendu, Venise. Après une séance gavage et câlins, j'ai pu constater que le *2a) Chat brun tabby et blanc, un peu craintif* est en fait une minette et en plus j'ai bien peur qu'elle soit gestante car elle a les tétines bien sorties  :: 

Je l'ai baptisé Rosa. Photo à venir...

----------


## le gall

Snif, mes deux petits bouts de chou 20b et 21b sont partis ce matin. Un seul mot pour les décrire : des amours ::  :: 
Un avait le coryza, mais pas dramatique. Il était encombré mais mangeait bien, même très bien, même complètement affamé.Du coup, facile de lui donner les médocs. J'ai traite du coup le 2è au cas où.
J'espère que ces deux petits anges trouveront de merveilleuses familles. Moi, impossible de les garder avec mes chiens, mais j'aurais vraiment bien craqué!

----------


## Verlaine

J'avais eu un gros coup de coeur pour les jumelles tricos qui se sont envolé, pauvres puces, elles sont éternellement ensemble maintenant...
Grosse pensée pour les petits 20 et 21 B, décidément ces n° ne portaient pas chance cette semaine.  :: 

Moi aussi j'aime Nine, elle a ce ptit truc différent qui fait qu'on veut tout faire pour elle, elle donne en effet envie de la protéger. Mais Guillemette est très belle aussi, avec sa belle fourrure. J'espère que Nine n'a rien de grave et qu'elle va arriver à se déplier un jour. On va suivre ses progrès de près.  ::

----------


## Lady92

Des nouvelles concernant les sorties d hier avec Salmo?

----------


## salmo

les loulous sont sortis sans encombre hier. Ils sont tous magnifiques! Ils sont tous plus ou moins malades (coryza).

le petit tigré (6a) dit craintif a ronronné dès qu'il a été sorti de sa caisse de transport!! J'ai même pu lui mettre son cachet dans la bouche sans problème.

 le chaton malade (33a) que l'on était pas certaine qu'il soit toujours là hier était en pleine forme, c'est lui qui a mis l'ambiance dans la voiture en miaulant et grattant le sac pendant tout le trajet. Il m'a l'air très vif!!

le chat de 2 ans (8a) est splendide, une fois retapé ce sera une beauté!! il était affamé!! (par contre erreur dans son année de naissance sur le papier rose d'identification - il a été mis né en 2012).

Quant à la fratrie des trois chatons, ils sont splendides. Je ne les ai pas entendu mais apparemment un a eu un peu de diarrhée durant le trajet. Selon la personne de la fourrière seul le plus blanc serait un peu peureux les deux autres se sont laissés attrapés et mettre dans la cage sans problème.

je n'ai pas eu le temps de prendre des photos.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Un très grand merci à Salmo qui a du faire un grand périple pour arriver aux différents points de livraison aux horaires où la route est bien encombrée.  Tout ca pour sortir les chats au plus vite et dans les meilleures conditions eu égard à l état sanitaire de chacun.

----------


## Gaia4ever

::  Merci Salmo pour les sorties, contente que tout le monde ait enfin regagné le "vrai monde"!

----------


## salmo

de rien, je suis contente qu'ils soient tous à l'abri. Ils vont pouvoir commencer une nouvelle vie !

----------


## Verlaine

Merci pour toutes ces sorties! Vivement les photos des ptits loulous maintenant!

----------


## shdjld

> Câline lui va comme un gant  
> et pour les photos bravo d'avoir réussi à en prendre. 
> j'étais certaine que tu aurais du mal à la photographier  ,  cette petite reine de la vocalise.


Elle est chez le véto, ce matin. Début de Coriza. Dès les news, je vous les dépose. ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Dilnaa, comment vont les ex-petits de Le Gall?

----------


## Tiffany52

> Grosse pensée pour les petits 20 et 21 B, décidément ces n° ne portaient pas chance cette semaine.


les petits ne sont pas morts. Ils sont partis de chez Le gall pour rejoindre leur FALD  :: 

rassure toi, a la première lecture du message, j'avais compris la même chose  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Ouf oui là tu me rassures, c'est fou ce qu'on peut mal interpréter avec l'écrit. Je suis donc très heureuse de les savoir en forme, parce que je trouvais que ça faisait beaucoup trop de vies en moins là.

----------


## lolotte7

J ai apporté les petits chatons à Dilnaa hier soir. Ils ont ete plus que sage dans le train et super joueur a la maison. Quand je les ai remis dans leur caisse pour les poser chez Dilnaa il n avaient pas trop envie mais une fois chez elle la demoiselle etait en grande forme et explorait la cuisine tant qu elle pouvait! Son frere etait moins vif mais ils etaient aussi fatigués par le transport. Donc hier 21h ils allaient bien. Je laisse Dilnaa prendre la releve...

----------


## le gall

Oups, la prochaine fois, je ferai attention à mes mots ! C'est vrai qu'utiliser "partir" dans le triste contexte de la fourrière, n'est pas une vraie bonne idée ! Désolée de vous avoir fait des frayeurs, les petits amours ont rejoint leur Fa, en forme pour la fifille, et "coryzateux" mais en traitement pour le tit mec. Snif snif, ils étaient trop trop mignons et à mon avis, la fa va foooondre

----------


## TanjaK

Voici donc l'ex no. 2a qui est une minette, maigre à faire peur, tellement bourrée de puces que même le str*****ld n'a pas pu les éradiquer toutes, mais avec le peigne, on a pu enlever toutes les crottes et les puces encore vivantes. Elle adore le toilettage et les caresses, ronronne et veut rester tout le temps dans les bras. La petite est actuellement traitée pour son coryza et des ulcères sur la langue. Depuis ce matin elle mange seule et je complète avec du nut***el, sa température est redevenue normale. Quant a sa gestation potentielle, le véto a en effet senti une masse anormale dans le ventre, mais n'est pas sûr à 100% s'il s'agit d'une grossesse. A voir quand elle sera requinquée. Pour l'instant, elle se repose avec Capitaine Ours bleu qui veille sur son sommeil:

----------


## Lady92

Des nouvelles de la petite Caline?

----------


## Dilnaa

Coucou alors quelques nouvelles des deux petiots (20 et 21b). Ils se nomment désormais Heather et Héry. A l'heure où j'écris, Héry est entrain de s'endormir doucement contrairement à sa soeur qui court partout en chassant ses nouveaux jouets... Héry n'est pas encore en super forme (renifle, yeux et nez qui coulent). Les deux mangent bien, boivent, regardent la télé (aquarium). Franchement, 2 amours, des boites à ronron. Heather demande des bisous c'est trop mignon, Héry me suis partout. Ceux qui auront la chance de les adopter ne seront pas déçus, ils sont littéralement à croquer !! <3

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour ces nouvelles Dilnaa, et merci de les accueillir  ::

----------


## CARABAM

merci dilnaa de les avoir sauvés!!!! et maintenant ils te remercient à leur façon!!! ::

----------


## Verlaine

Comme ils sont beaux ces chatons! La femelle c'est celle qui a les tâches sur la tête?

----------


## SarahC

Il y a des nouvelles photos que je ne vois pas (comme cela arrive parfois selon le moteur de recherche) ou tu parles des précédentes photos?

----------


## Verlaine

Je parle des précédentes photos quand on les voit à leur sortie de fourrière:

20b) Mâle, 3 mois, blanc et brun, très sociable 
21b) Femelle, 3 mois, blanc brun tabby, très sociable

**


Comment va la pauvre puce avec son énorme coryza?

16b) Femelle, 3 mois, gris tabby, un peu timide
_Serait plutôt la mère du 17b, hospitalisée dans un état grave (température, bouche et nez en sang, squelettique avec diarrhée)_
17b) Mâle, 3 mois, gris tabby, un peu timide 
_Enorme coryza et plein de puces. Pas du tout timide, très câlin. Nez très pris, inhalations, gavage. Si pas d'amélioration, ira chez le véto le 01/10._

----------


## le gall

hihihi, Dilnaa, je l'avais dit que c'était deux petits coeurs d'amour, et c'était pour celà que j'étais très triste lorsque je les ai déposés. Snif,snif. C'est vrai que ceux qui auront la chance de les adopter auront de vrais moments de bonheur avec eux. Dilnaa, pas craquage en vue ::  :: , pourtant, il y a de quoi .

----------


## shdjld

Caline va mieux.
Nébulisation x2 par jour.
Mlle pèse 1.5 kg de tendresse et 4 mois d'amour a partager.

Photos à suivre

----------


## Gaia4ever

@ La Rainette: Comment vont Nine et Guillemette? Comment évoluent les choses entre elles et pour Nine?
C'est vrai que Nine a une bouille tellement particulière avec son regard, je comprends que tu aies envie de la protéger et la chouchouter...

----------


## Morgane2404

Bonsoir, quelques nouvelles des 2 chats à la maison en FAQ pour Ethologis : 

Ce sont 2 beautés !! je ne sais pas si ce sont des Mâles ou femelles ou les 2 mais ils sont splendide, je vous posterais des photos dès demain ;-) 

Ils vont bien tous les deux, ne sont pas sauvages ni agressifs pour un sous, juste perdus et apeurés. 

La journée ils filent tout les deux se cacher sous le divan, mais la nuit lorsque la maison est calme, ils vont dormir sur le divan ;-)
Ils mangent bien, et j'ai presque réussi a caresser le ou la tabby tout à l'heure, mais son regard pleins de peur, m'en a dissuader, quand ils seront prêt ils viendront vers moi.

Leurs selles sont normales, pas de vers pour le moment, vermifuge dès qu'ils aurons un peu plus confiance et anti parasitaire externes après quelques jours également. 

Voilà pour les nouvelles ( désolée d'avoir été un peu en retard mais avec le petit lancelot de la semaine 38...j'était peu présente...).

----------


## SarahC

C'est cool, merci pr les nouvelles.

----------


## Dilnaa

> hihihi, Dilnaa, je l'avais dit que c'était deux petits coeurs d'amour, et c'était pour celà que j'étais très triste lorsque je les ai déposés. Snif,snif. C'est vrai que ceux qui auront la chance de les adopter auront de vrais moments de bonheur avec eux. Dilnaa, pas craquage en vue, pourtant, il y a de quoi .


C'est vrai ils sont super tout les deux !!! J'aimerai tellement craquer lol mais impossible avec les études ... Un jour peut-être :'( Héry va chez le véto avec sa soeur aujourd'hui, c'est surtout pour Héry car pas d'amélioration au niveau de son nez, il est très pris.

Oui Verrlaine, la minette est bien celle avec les tâches sur la tête  :Smile: 
  Heather

 Héry

 Les deux au soleil avec Heather entrain de bronzer

----------


## Verlaine

Qu'est-ce qu'ils sont choux!!! Je savais que c'était la fifille elle avait la tête plus fine. J'avoue que si je les avais en FA, je ne les laisserais pas repartir...  ::

----------


## le gall

Zut, zut, j'espérais qu'avec les médocs, le petit Hery irait vite mieux. Quelle poisse ! Merci de nous donner des nouvelles de la visite chez le véto et dommage pour le "non craquage"

----------


## Dilnaa

Ils vont peut-être faire un tour chez toi Verlaine  :Big Grin: 
Alors, pour Heather, le véto n'a rien dit de particulier. Pour Héry, le petiot a un retard de croissance, le véto a dit qu'il n'avait pas le coryza mais c'était autre chose, une rhinite combinée avec d'autres choses (je ne sais plus les noms). Il ne s'est pas alarmé et m'a donné qqchose pur les yeux. Les deux ne pésent pas beaucoup, à ce jour, Heather = 1.5 kg et Héry 1.250

----------


## CARABAM

merci Dilnaa pour tes bons soins pour ces pts choux!!! c'est vrai qu'ils sont craquants ::

----------


## le gall

Voilà donc pourquoi le pauvre Héry ne se remettait pas, ce n'était pas le coryza. C'est vrai qu'ils n'étaient pas bien gros, mais ils avaient un appétît d'ogre, ils vont vite reprendre. Mille calins à tous les deux et merci d'en prendre soin.

----------


## Dilnaa

> merci Dilnaa pour tes bons soins pour ces pts choux!!! c'est vrai qu'ils sont craquants


Voui <3 <3 <3

Sinon pour Héry, c'est vrai qu'il mange vraiment beaucoup !! Mais tant mieux, il peut bien se remplumer un peu. En ce moment il ronfle sur la chauffeuse sous le lit. Tout à l'heure, il montait sur mes genoux pour y dormir, trop chou !!

----------


## Elfenyu

Bon courage les minous  ! Ils sont trop mignons ...  :: 
Merci de toutes si bien s'occuper d'eux depuis leur sortie !
Et ... qui d'un simple regard ne tomberait pas sous leur charme  ::

----------


## La Rainette

> @ La Rainette: Comment vont Nine et Guillemette? Comment évoluent les choses entre elles et pour Nine?
> C'est vrai que Nine a une bouille tellement particulière avec son regard, je comprends que tu aies envie de la protéger et la chouchouter...


Le petit coryza de Guillemette n'est plus qu'un souvenir, encore 2 jours de traitement mais déjà plus de traces.
Pour Nine, elle progresse de jour en jour : elle ronronne tous les soirs, commence à jouer à attraper mes mains et pieds, elle sort de la cage seule et visite la pièce, escalade etc
Ce soir j'ai eu l'impression qu'elle dépliait plus son arrière train mais celui-ci reste tremblant.
Pour ce qui est de leurs rapports entre elles, je dirais qu'elle cohabitent, sans plus.
Il semblerait que Nine ne possède aucun code félin, elle n'est pas du tout agressive ou quoi mais elle ne cherche pas le contact avec Guillemette. L'autre soir Nine commençait à jouer avec mes pieds, Guillemette a voulu jouer et Nine s'est crue attaquée, elle a rabattu ses oreilles et a collé une grand baffe à Guillemette, qui n'a pas trop compris ce qui se passait mais qui a été vraiment cool car elle n'a pas surenchérit. En gros je pense que Nine communique plus avec moi qu'avec Guillemette.
C'est frustrant pr Guillemette car elle ne peut pas jouer avec un autre chaton, mais à la fin de la quarantaine elle pourra jouer avec ma grosse Sophie et là ça va dépoter !
Deuxième avis véto samedi, je vous tiendrai informés ! Mais déjà je suis vraiment contente de voir comment Nine évolue, ce sont de toutes petites choses mais au vu de son comportement il y a 5 jours ça me semble déjà énorme ! 

Ces petits sont des forces incroyables de vie, ne les laissez pas mourir ! Quand on voit l'énergie qu'ils sont en mesure de développer pour s'en sortir et vivre, franchement, bien des leçons sont à prendre !

----------


## caroline D

Bonsoir à tous!

Voici des nouvelles de nos trois belles puces:

- *Câline*: ex "18" va plutôt bien mais a dû retourner chez le véto, nous vous donnerons plus de détails dès que possible.

- *Halley*: ex "16" est toujours chez le vétérinaire. Nous l'avions déposée de suite après sa sortie car elle était vraiment mal... La véto nous a dit aujourd'hui qu'elle allait un peu mieux. Elle a de gros ulcères dans la bouche (qui était de façon générale très abîmée...  :: ) et ne mange donc pas toute seule, elle est sous perf pendant encore deux jours. Nous ne savons pas exactement quel âge elle a (plus de deux ans et moins de 15 dixit la véto...), ni si elle est "sociable" car la pauvre était jusqu'à aujourd'hui trop faible et malade pour la brusquer. Nous verrons quand elle sera dans un environnement plus stable et calme. Elle reprend quand même du poil de la bête et s'accroche!!! On fait tout ce qui est possible pour que bientôt cet épisode traumatique soit derrière elle!  :: 

- *Horus*: ex "17", notre petite crevette, probablement le petit d'Halley, vu la ressemblance! Ce petit bouchon était très très maigre et très pris quand il est sorti. Mais c'est un battant et un adorable petit coeur sur pattes!!! Il a environ 4 mois, est tout petit, mais sa fa s'en occupe super bien et il va vite rattraper son retard!!! Il est sous traitement et nous a fait un peu peur car il avait du mal à manger (déglutition difficile) donc sa maman d'accueil lui donnait petit à petit sur son doigt  :: . Aujourd'hui il mange tout seul et est un petit morfalou  ::  Il est super câlin!!!

Nous vous mettrons très vite des photos de ces trois amours et des nouvelles!

----------


## Calymone

Rainette, tu m'a envoyer un SMS, et puis je ne t'ai même pas répondu ....

Je suis désolée, je suis débordée, et j'ai une louloute paraplégique en fin de vie qui me prend beaucoup de temps ...

Je t'appelle quand j'ai un moment, désolée ...
Contente de lire que la petite Nine prends ses aises !!

----------


## La Rainette

> Rainette, tu m'a envoyer un SMS, et puis je ne t'ai même pas répondu ....
> 
> Je suis désolée, je suis débordée, et j'ai une louloute paraplégique en fin de vie qui me prend beaucoup de temps ...
> 
> Je t'appelle quand j'ai un moment, désolée ...
> Contente de lire que la petite Nine prends ses aises !!


pas de souci fais moi un petit topo même via mail qd t'as le temps mais rien ne presse   :: bon courage à toi

----------


## shdjld

Caline va très bien, elle adore les calins, les bras et joue la star dans le miroir. ::  ::

----------


## mirabelle94

qu'elle est mignonne cette petite Câline  ::  bravo pour les photos.
et je viens de voir sur la page précédente les photos de Héry et Heather, ils sont craquants   :: , ce serait bien qu'ils soient adoptés ensemble

----------


## virginiedu95

Triste nouvelle ce jour : Halley (ex 16b) est partie au paradis des chats ...
La véto m'a appelé ce matin pour me dire que la puce était tombée dans le coma et qu'elle attendait notre ok pour la laisser partir, son état s'était dégradée en 24h , nous sommes vraiment dégoutés et avons la rage contre la fourrière qui l'ont laissé agonisé tout comme son fils ... 
RIP Halley, désolée de n'avoir pas pu te sauver, quelle tristesse : sortir d'une cage en fourrière pour décéder encore en cage chez le véto  :Frown:

----------


## Sév51

M...  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Oh non  ::

----------


## Dom91

Pauvre petite mère ! Plein de courage à sa F.A.

----------


## Gaia4ever

Quelle tristesse... :: 
Je ne t'ai croisée qu'un bref instant, mais je ne t'oublierai pas ...Repose en paix, jolie pupuce.... ::

----------


## Verlaine

Comme elle a dû souffrir en plus! Pauvre petite puce, repose en paix là où tu es.  ::

----------


## coch

::

----------


## 2amours

pauvre louloute... ::

----------


## caroline D

RIP jolie Halley, désolée de ne pas avoir pu te sauver...  :: 
On pensera toujours à toi  :: 

Pour les bonnes nouvelles, vous avez pu voir Câline, qui va bien!!! :: 

Et pour notre petit Horus, il va de mieux en mieux!!! Le traitement lui fait du bien et il "ronfle" moins et mange maintenant tout seul!!! :: 
Comme promis voici une petite photo .

On vous donne très vite des nouvelles.

----------


## La Rainette

Deuxième avis pour Nine
Selon la véto, elle a plus 5 mois que 3, mais retard de développement cause pbm neuro
selon ce deuxième avis dc, Nine voit (pas très bien car cristallin opaque en partie) mais son cerveau met du temps à analyser l'image (ce qui se voit à la durée d'accommodation de sa pupille), du coup elle  est globalement lente et approximative car tjrs en décalage
ces pbms neuro pourraient être d'origine inflammatoire, ou liés au fiv, le temps nous le dira, ainsi que son évolution
pour le moment pas de médicaments, elle progresse bien et ce n'est déjà plus le même chat par rapport à la semaine dernière, j'ai juste à lui faire faire des extensions de patte arrière 2 ou 3 fois par jour, voilà

elle a été super sage et a visité un peu la table d'auscultation

ce matin elle m'a montré qu'elle savait courir, globalement elle a une meilleure trombine et elle se déplace bien mieux
nouvelles photos dès que ma photographe attitrée sera dispo !

----------


## Verlaine

Et bien c'est très encourageant tout ça pour Nine! Le test Fiv a été fait de quelle façon? Je suppose qu'il sera refait par PCR dans quelques temps?
Elle est vraiment spéciale cette petite Nine, et son regard particulier me fait craquer.  :: 

Très joli ptit bouchon aussi que Horus, je suis heureuse qu'il prenne le dessus sur cette saleté de coryza.  ::

----------


## shdjld

Pour mettre un peu de baume au coeur, notre caline vient de finir son traitement.

Elle se porte comme un charme. Elle escalade tout, surtout les 2 pattes avec des gilets en laine!! Super pour les mailles, je ne suis pas tricoteuse, moi!

Enfin, hier elle s'était râpé le bout du nez donc rouge/gris au lieu de gris. Aujourd'hui, un peu plus prudence. Elle recherche la compagnie de mon Paquito : est-ce les souvenirs de mon pépère, il est toujours dernière la porte de séparation, ils se "causent".

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi la vie de Paquito, il vient de la SPA de Montpellier, il vient d'1 SOS d'Annie sur Rescue.  3 ans de refuge après avoir été un chat semble t-il maltraité. Il craint toujours les humains , en tant que fille, il accepte les câlins et bisous mais pas encore les bras.

Donc, la gamine et le sénior ne veulent qu'une chose c'est se voir. Pour l'instant, ils causent à travers la porte.







Elle apprécie tous les bras. Je pense qu'en présence de d'autres chats, cele devrait le faire.

J'espère avoir remonté le moral des troupes. ::

----------


## La Rainette

Oui un pcr sera fait en même tps que la stérilisation pr Nine

----------


## corinne27

RIP petite étoile  ::

----------


## lolotte7

Des nouvelles de 7b et 8b en photos.
Les prenoms sont en attente de confirmation  :Smile: 
Le "bleu" que je trouvais tout petit sur les photos de sortie de fourriere pese 600g, il ronfle un peu et ne vient pas vers moi, par contre quand je le prend il reste mais à l air de se demander pourquoi je lui fais des carresses à chaque fois....
Le "blanc et bleu" que je trouvais plus vif est en fait un petit loulou de 420g qui adore les calins et accourt des qu il me voit. Il a toujours envie d exporer, malheureusement corysa pour lui aussi du coup les yeux qui coulent encore et encore.
Les deux picorent, boivent et remplissent la litiere regulierement.
J espere qu ils vont vite prendre plus de poids et sortir de ce fichu corysa.

----------


## mirabelle94

Pauvre Halley.  ::  tu avais l'air vraiment mal. mais on espérait tout de même que tu arriverais à t'en sortir. 
RIP , pauvre minette, tu ne souffres plus maintenant , maudits soient ceux qui sont responsables de ton malheur.
Quelle tristesse de voir chaque semaine des chats dans cet état  :: 

merci pour les bonnes nouvelles des petits ( Câline, Héry et les 2 petits bouchons ). 
ça met du baume au coeur. ils sont très mignons.

----------


## le gall

Mon Dieu, c'est effroyable ! Tout faire pour la sauver et en arriver là, c'est rageant :: Et tout ça, à cause de l'indifférence humaine, qui visiblement, semble régner dans un bon nombre de fourrières.  :: . C'est horrible de ne pas respecter la vie à ce point, mais malheureusement, je crois que c'est notre société actuelle. Beurk!!!!!
Rip, petite puce, au moins tu auras vécu tes derniers instants auprès de ceux qui voulaient tant te sauver. C'est triste, très triste.

----------


## Lusiole

Bonne route, minette.

----------


## caroline D

Merci à toutes pour votre soutien ça fait plaisir  :: 
Nous sommes très tristes et en colère pour notre belle Halley, mais gardons espoir quand même, et Câline et Horus nous aident pour ça!!!
Heureusement  :Smile:

----------


## Tiffany52

Bonjour,

des nouvelles de 14a, la X siam.

Elle va bien, je dirais même très bien, comparé à tout les malades  :Frown: 
Aucun signe de maladie, elle a l'air en pleine forme niveau santé.

Par contre je me pose pas mal de question par rapport à son comportement. J'ai vraiment du mal à la cernée, elle change d'attitude en une seconde.
Toute la semaine dernière s'est bien passée, elle ne crachait plus du tout quand on l'approchait ( sans la toucher), mais on pouvait être très près d'elle sans qu'elle ne crache.
Ce week end elle m'a même fait une très belle surprise, elle a osé sortir de sa cachette pour aller manger, alors que j'étais avec elle dans la chambre. Je me suis dit qu'on commençait vraiment à progresser et qu'on était sur la bonne voie.

Mais ce matin dès que je suis entrer dans la chambre, elle a craché, alors qu'elle ne le faisait plus depuis quasiment une semaine. 
Je me suis assise dans la chambre,pour lui parler et essayé de la rassuré un peu, je me suis assise a côté de sa cachette, mais pas trop prêt non plus, elle a commencé à sortir et venir vers moi, j'ai cru qu'elle prenait vraiment confiance et qu'on progressait encore, mais non, elle est venue me donner un coup de patte et elle est partie se recacher.

Je suis sortie de la chambre aussitôt et je la laisse tranquille depuis ce matin. Là je viens d'aller la voir ( je n'y été pas aller depuis ce matin) et, j'ai à peine ouvert la porte qu'elle a craché, donc j'ai pas insisté, je l'ai laisser. 

Je la sens vraiment très perturbée.  :Frown:

----------


## La Rainette

Tiffany, ces changements ne m'inquièteraient pas à votre place : les chats "craintifs" évoluent par cycles et les phases de pseudo régression font partie du chemin.
Je sais que c'est frustrant mais d'un autre côté chaque progrès n'est jamais perdu et elle le refera assurément, quand elle l'aura décidé !

----------


## Elo93

Bonsoir !!! Désolé pour le retard, je viens vous donner des nouvelles de 17 18 et 19a qui sont a la maison depuis une semaine. Pour petit rappel d'eux en fourrière : 
Aujourd'hui mis a part leur coryza qui se soigne petit à petit, tout va bien, ils mangent comme des gloutons, reprenne du poids (ils étaient d'une maigreur en arrivant...) et prennent leurs aises a la maison... A tel point qu'ils ont volé le panier du chien et ne me laissent même pas bouquiner tranquile !! 
Voilà voilà ^^

----------


## Verlaine

Super mignons ces petits! Je vois une femelle, et les 2 autres alors?
Quant au panier du chien il est immense, c'est un dogue allemand?  ::

----------


## Elo93

Les deux autres sont des petits mâles!! Et non c'est juste un Schnauzer géant qui aime bien s'étaler de tout son long, mais qui n'a pas le courage de les déloger quand les matou y sont!!!

----------


## Elfenyu

Oh que de belles photos que voilà  :: 
Ils sont mignons comme tout ces petits et bien installés ! Moi aussi j'adore quand mes chats m'empêchent de lire  :: .
Le grand panier est ... énorme ! 
Prenez des forces les minous ! ! Merci de prendre soin d'eux.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*DES NOUVELLES... 

2a) Chat brun tabby et blanc, un peu craintif*
Mais pas agressif du tout

 


> Merci pour ce petit compte rendu, Venise. Après une séance gavage et câlins, j'ai pu constater que le *2a) Chat brun tabby et blanc, un peu craintif* est en fait une minette et en plus j'ai bien peur qu'elle soit gestante car elle a les tétines bien sorties 
> 
> Je l'ai baptisé Rosa. Photo à venir...





> Voici donc l'ex no. 2a qui est une minette, maigre à faire peur, tellement bourrée de puces que même le str*****ld n'a pas pu les éradiquer toutes, mais avec le peigne, on a pu enlever toutes les crottes et les puces encore vivantes. Elle adore le toilettage et les caresses, ronronne et veut rester tout le temps dans les bras. La petite est actuellement traitée pour son coryza et des ulcères sur la langue. Depuis ce matin elle mange seule et je complète avec du nut***el, sa température est redevenue normale. Quant a sa gestation potentielle, le véto a en effet senti une masse anormale dans le ventre, mais n'est pas sûr à 100% s'il s'agit d'une grossesse. A voir quand elle sera requinquée. Pour l'instant, elle se repose avec Capitaine Ours bleu qui veille sur son sommeil:


La petite est en relais-quarantaine à la maison depuis mardi: Capitaine Ours Bleu a bien veillé sur Elle, accompagné de Tanjak... Elle est arrivée toute mignonne, câline, gourmande... Mais en effet avec le ventre un peu rond. A J+3 de son arrivée ici, il s'est arrondi encore, donc avec les petites tétines qui ressortent, plus de doute... La voici:
  

  
*C'est une Petit Amour, bien ronde, mais paradoxalement bien maigre...* *Elle a dû en baver...*

----------


## Misstay

Sérieux, c'est la même??? Oh la différence!!!
C'est vrai qu'on la reconnaît grâce à son nez. Mais alors, elle s'est bien requinquée.
Bravo!!! 
Donc du coup, il va y avoir des petits?

----------


## Dom91

:: Elle est très jolie ! C'est trop beau de voir la différence entre cette 1ère photo et les autres. Merci à Tanjak et à vous de vous en occuper aussi bien !

----------


## Lexiekiwi

De toute façon elle a une visite véto prévue demain matin, on sera fixés... je mettrai le C.R dans la foulée!

----------


## La Rainette

voici une partie de la séance photo de ce soir
tout va bien et Nine continue à s'éveiller doucement


et voici leurs annonces d'adoption
fin de la quarantaine aujourd'hui, à elles la grande vie !!!
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...7/#post1361613

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...4/#post1361588

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*2a) Chat brun tabby et blanc, un peu craintif* 
Mais pas agressif du tout




> De toute façon elle a une visite véto prévue demain matin, on sera fixés... je mettrai le C.R dans la foulée!


 *

CR visite véto ce matin pour contrôle:*

Ouuuf... Auscultation +++, la petite va bien et n'est pas gestante!!!  :: Les vers ont encore frappé, d'où le petit bidon qui faisait contraste sur cette pauvre petite maigrichonne  :: . Le véto a pu voir aussi qu'il n'y a plus d'ulcères dans la bouche, quant au coryza il semble maîtrisé mais surveiller le moindre signe de très près... Elle a meilleure mine qu'avant, mais sous le poil on sent comme elle est maigre c'est incroyable.  Par contre la méga invasion de puces décrite par Tanjak a laissé quelques traces, dans le sens où ça la démange encore un peu même s'il n'y a plus une seule puce à l'horizon. Elle ne se gratte pas mais se lèche beaucoup y compris les tétines qui paraissent donc plus apparentes. Rosa est HYPER ADORABLE et a distribué des câlins sans compter, pas stressée du tout par la caisse, encore moins par les manipulations: plus on la tripote, plus elle ronronne!!! Elle a eu des compliments cette petite charmeuse  :: ; Et maintenant, petit repas bien mérité pour la belle!

----------


## shdjld

Dès retour, j'essaie de refaire des photos de Caline, qui doit me quitter ce WE.

Elle est hyper sociable avec les 2 et 4 pattes. Si besoin, mon Paquito veille au grain. Il la surveille de près : chaton, ou expérience en commun. Et oui, Paquito ne vient pas de la fourrière mais d1 refuge donc... En tout cas, c'est mignon comme tout les bisous d1 chat de 11 ans envers 1 chatonne de 4 mois, trop drôle quand elle joue avec la queue noire de notre "mec"'. ::

----------


## Lady92

Oh oui des photos de Caline!  on veut bien aussi voir le couple Paquito-Caline  ::

----------


## Tiffany52

Shdjld, je vois que la puce est en contact avec votre chat. Vous avez déjà mis fin à la quarantaine ?

La reinette, on voit que Nine va déjà beaucoup mieux. Rien à voir entre sa photo de sortie de fourrière et celle d'hier.  :: 
Même chose pour la 2a, quand on revoit sa photo de fourrière et celle d'hier, on dirait que ce n'est pas le même chat. 
Comme quoi, il ne faut pas du tout se fié au photo de fourrière.

Je repasse tout à l'heure vous donner des nouvelles de 14a et vous mettre des photos

----------


## shdjld

Comme je disais, un des jeux préférés de Caline. Et le pire, c'est que paquito ne dit rien :: 



L'arbre à chats est un bonheur total, quand on est en pleine forme.
Donc non,  plus de quarantaine, Mlle est en pleine forme ; toujours aussi difficile de la photographier. Elle tellement à découvrir.



 Voilà les photos du Protecteur de Mlle Caline. Difficicle de les prendre ensemble se faire des bisous, trop perso. Après procès, dédommagements... :: 

Personne ne craque pour cette petite puce??



Une petite dernière .

----------


## Tiffany52

Très jolie photo  :: 

Ok, merci pour la réponse pour la quarantaine.

Je me pose la question, parce que la puce qui est a la maison est sortie en même temps que Caline ( je crois même un jour avant , elle est très en forme. Aucun soucis de santé. Pas de diarhée, très bon appétit, pas d'éternuement, pas d'oeil qui coule, tout va très bien à ce niveau là. Je me demandais donc si je pouvais mettre fin à sa quarantaine.

Le délai de 15 jours est passée, mais je sais que des assos font aussi des quarantaines plus longues, 3 semaines, voir 40 jours. Donc pour le moment je ne sais pas. 
J'ai posé la question à l'asso, j'attends sa réponse.

----------


## shdjld

J'avais prévenue l'asso, que je la sortait un petit peu, une fois le coriza fini. Elle sort vraiment depuis hier après-midi, mon fils David a fini ses cours tôt, donc il a prit le relais de maman. Par contre, étant en pavillon, elle reste à l'étage avec la panthère noire. Elle a peur de l'escalier, ce qui est génial car ainsi, pas de risque de sortie intempestives.

----------


## Tiffany52

Ok, je comprends.

Elle reste chez vous en longue durée ?

----------


## Lady92

Elle est toute choupinette  ::  on voit qu elle a du temps a rattraper et plein de choses a decouvrir... Paquito n est pas mal non plus  ::

----------


## shdjld

Non ,la petite puce part demain.

Cela va être dur. Mais, je suis que FA transitoire, soit 15 j maxi. :: 

Maintenant aux FALD de prendre le relais ou aux adoptants potentiels.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

[

Ex. teiki avant et maintenant Paquito, photos au-dessus avec caline. Pour Lady92.

Changement, non?

----------


## Tiffany52

Voici les nouvelles de la puce ( je vous fais un copier/coller du mail que j'ai envoyé à l'asso)

La miss va bien, mais j'ai toujours beaucoup de mal à la cernée.
Hier encore, elle m'a donnée un coup de patte. Je me suis baisser pour ramasser sa gamelle, qui était proche de sa cachette, elle est sortie et m'a donné un coup de patte sur le tête. Ce matin, quand je suis rentrée dans la chambre, j'ai à peine ouvert la porte, qu'elle a craché, mais vraiment très fort, comme si elle était prête a attaquer.
J'ai l'impression qu'au niveau de "l'agressivité" c'est de pire en pire ( bon, je met le mot agressivité entre guillemet parce que je suis pas sur qu'elle soit réelement agressive en fin de compte). Et à côté de ça, elle fait quand même des progrès. Elle ose sortir de sa cachette pour manger en ma présence. Au départ elle sortait, mangeait et retournait aussitôt se cacher, mais il y a 2 jours, elle m'a fait encore une belle surprise. Elle est sortie manger, je pensais qu'après elle retournerait se cacher comme elle le fait d'habitude. Mais non, elle s'est assise à côté de sa gamelle, elle est resté un moment à me regarder. Puis elle est parti dans son dodo, elle a fait tranquillement sa toilette, et s'est ensuite endormie très sereinement. 

En fait j'ai l'impression d'avoir deux minettes différentes. Une fois c'est la minette, encore craintive certe, mais bien dans ses pattes et détendue. Et une autre fois, une minette très craintive, voir agressive.
Le plus dur dans tout ça, c'est qu'elle est complètement imprévisible. Elle change de comportement sans que moi je ne change quoi que ce soit au mien. Au début, je me suis posé la question, à savoir si ce n'était pas moi qui avait fait un truc de travers qui aurait fait qu'elle devienne "agressive". Mais non, j'y ai bien réfléchit. Aucun changement de mon côté et pourtant du sien, elle change complètement d'attitude en très peu de temps.

Je pense que cela est du au fait qu'elle est encore perturbée par tout ce qu'elle a vécue.

----------


## Lusiole

Courage Tiffany ! Je trouve personnellement que son regard a déjà bien changé. Peut-être que la compagnie féline lui manque ?

----------


## Lady92

Courage, c est vrai, elle n a deja plus le meme regard.
As tu tente le zylkene ou les croquettes RC calm?

----------


## Tiffany52

Lusiole, j'attends le feu vert de l'asso pour mettre fin à la quarantaine et on fera les présentations avec mon Loulou. 
J'ai penser aussi au fait qu'être avec un autre chat pourrait l'aider à se détendre encore un peu plus. 
D'autant plus que le mien est vraiment très sociable et apprécie énormément la présence de ses congénères.
Et puis si tout se passe bien entre eux deux, ça lui changera un peu la vie à la puce. Ça fait plus de deux semaines qu'elle est la, et elle est quasiment tout le temps cachée. C'est pas une vie pour elle :/ 

Lady, elle est sous Zylkene depuis une dizaine de jour maintenant, mais pour le moment pas de changement. 
Sylki m'a dit que c'était assez long a faire effet, donc j'attends, c'est peut être encore trop tôt pour voir un résultat.

----------


## shdjld

Aujourd'hui, la FA transitoire est comme le temps : maussade.
Caline est partie rejoindre sa FALD, Paquito fait la tronche :: , mais c'est pour la bonne cause. La première photo, sur un lit me rassure.

Courage les FA et les minous.

Donc, plus de photos de la belle de ma part. Je regarderai avec grand plaisir les votres.

Tiffany, je pense qu'avec ses congénères, ses repères vont changer et elle va prendre le dessus.

Paquito a été très long, non pas avec les chattes mais avec nous, les humains. L'Amour arrange bien les choses s'il est combiné avec la patience.  :: 

SVP : pas de "vous", j'ai l'impression de prendre 20 ans de + ::

----------


## Morgane2404

Les 2 loulous d'éthologis sont partis de chez moi aujourd'hui : 
Ils vont très bien mais sont restés très timides pendant ces 15 jours, le tabby se laissait caresser du bout des doigts. 

Pour rappel : 
*6a) Chat brun tabby un peu craintif**


*
*16a) Chat blanc, timide, ne crache pas

**
*


Voici les photos lors de leur départ : 




celle du loulou blanc est pas top mais je ne voulais pas l'embeter ;-)

----------


## Pouicpouinette

ça fait plaisir de les voir dehors et de se retaper :-) moi je les vois souvent qu'en passant à la fourrière pour les prendre en photos et covoiturer ceux qui sortent

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Voici les nouvelles de la puce ( je vous fais un copier/coller du mail que j'ai envoyé à l'asso)
> 
> La miss va bien, mais j'ai toujours beaucoup de mal à la cernée.
> Hier encore, elle m'a donnée un coup de patte. Je me suis baisser pour ramasser sa gamelle, qui était proche de sa cachette, elle est sortie et m'a donné un coup de patte sur le tête. Ce matin, quand je suis rentrée dans la chambre, j'ai à peine ouvert la porte, qu'elle a craché, mais vraiment très fort, comme si elle était prête a attaquer.
> J'ai l'impression qu'au niveau de "l'agressivité" c'est de pire en pire ( bon, je met le mot agressivité entre guillemet parce que je suis pas sur qu'elle soit réelement agressive en fin de compte). Et à côté de ça, elle fait quand même des progrès. Elle ose sortir de sa cachette pour manger en ma présence. Au départ elle sortait, mangeait et retournait aussitôt se cacher, mais il y a 2 jours, elle m'a fait encore une belle surprise. Elle est sortie manger, je pensais qu'après elle retournerait se cacher comme elle le fait d'habitude. Mais non, elle s'est assise à côté de sa gamelle, elle est resté un moment à me regarder. Puis elle est parti dans son dodo, elle a fait tranquillement sa toilette, et s'est ensuite endormie très sereinement. 
> 
> En fait j'ai l'impression d'avoir deux minettes différentes. Une fois c'est la minette, encore craintive certe, mais bien dans ses pattes et détendue. Et une autre fois, une minette très craintive, voir agressive.
> Le plus dur dans tout ça, c'est qu'elle est complètement imprévisible. Elle change de comportement sans que moi je ne change quoi que ce soit au mien. Au début, je me suis posé la question, à savoir si ce n'était pas moi qui avait fait un truc de travers qui aurait fait qu'elle devienne "agressive". Mais non, j'y ai bien réfléchit. Aucun changement de mon côté et pourtant du sien, elle change complètement d'attitude en très peu de temps.
> 
> Je pense que cela est du au fait qu'elle est encore perturbée par tout ce qu'elle a vécue.


Ouah elle est pas maigre la mémère ! elle est vraiment belle ! je n'ai pu que l'entrevoir la soirée de son transit !
J'espère que tout se passera bien avec ton chat !

----------


## virginiedu95

Voici caline dans sa FALD, pour le moment le minou de sa FA ne veut pas jouer avec elle du coup elle boude devant l'aquarium  :Smile:

----------


## Lady92

Caline, ptite mere, trop mignonne  :: 
Courage a shdjld et Paquito

----------


## lynt

Allez Hermine, ta nouvelle maman ne te veut que du bien, détends-toi cocotte  :: . Elle est si belle, ça doit être un crève-coeur de ne pas pouvoir la câliner et la rassurer.

Toujours difficile les départs des chats en accueil, on en prend soin comme si c'était les nôtres, on les aime de même et ça nous déchire le coeur de les voir aller vers leur nouvelle vie, tout en sachant que c'est le mieux pour eux et qu'on a fait ce qu'il fallait. Je compatis, courage Shdjld (et Paquito)  :: .

----------


## Misstay

> Les 2 loulous d'éthologis sont partis de chez moi aujourd'hui : 
> Ils vont très bien mais sont restés très timides pendant ces 15 jours, le tabby se laissait caresser du bout des doigts. 
> 
> Pour rappel : 
> *6a) Chat brun tabby un peu craintif**
> 
> 
> *
> *16a) Chat blanc, timide, ne crache pas
> ...


Je les ai emmené à leur FA et, des amours!!! Rien dit du tout, les pauvres, après un si long voyage, ils étaient toujours aussi calmes.
Quel beauté, le blanc!!!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*Merci Misttay*
Effectivement un "convoi" de 7 chats sous Ethologis a rejoint ce matin Bordeaux par le train
Un grand merci 
aux FA de quarantaine qui ont pris soins d eux,
 aux FA de transit qui  les  ont herbergés la veille voir l avant veille à proximité de la gare pour etre sur qu ils ne ratent pas leur train aux covoitureurs qui les ont déposés en gare et qui les ont récupérés  à l arrivée
aux cotraineurs qui ont assuré un AR spécialement pour eux 


Ces 7 chats là étaient du voyage
_2a) Chat brun tabby et blanc, un peu craintif (mais pas agressif du tout) : c'est en fait une femelle, baptisée Rosa par TanjaK_ 
_
11a) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, un peu craintif. Peut etre une femelle qui s avere finalement tres gentille
FAQ Cyrano

16a) Chat blanc, timide, ne crache pas
FAQ Morgane2404 

17a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré, timidou 
18a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré blanc timidou 
19a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré blanc timidou 
FAQ Elora

23a) Chat tigré brun et noir, un peu craintif, ne crache pas! 
FAQ Morgane2404 
_

----------


## lynt

Quelle orga, bravo à tous.

----------


## Elfenyu

Bonne route les minous ! !
Merci à tous leurs anges gardiens !
Ca fait du bien des bonnes nouvelles ^^

----------


## Misstay

Avec moi, j'ai le 18a ou le 19a, je sais pas trop lequel c'est. On a dû les séparer mais il commence à prendre ses marques, il est hyper câlin même si il reste un peu sur la réserve. D'ici quelques jours, ça ira.
Co-traineurs très gentils merci à Thierry et aux autres (je ne sais pas leur prénom!)

----------


## sandangel

> Voici les nouvelles de la puce ( je vous fais un copier/coller du mail que j'ai envoyé à l'asso)
> 
> La miss va bien, mais j'ai toujours beaucoup de mal à la cernée.
> Hier encore, elle m'a donnée un coup de patte. Je me suis baisser pour ramasser sa gamelle, qui était proche de sa cachette, elle est sortie et m'a donné un coup de patte sur le tête. Ce matin, quand je suis rentrée dans la chambre, j'ai à peine ouvert la porte, qu'elle a craché, mais vraiment très fort, comme si elle était prête a attaquer.
> J'ai l'impression qu'au niveau de "l'agressivité" c'est de pire en pire ( bon, je met le mot agressivité entre guillemet parce que je suis pas sur qu'elle soit réelement agressive en fin de compte). Et à côté de ça, elle fait quand même des progrès. Elle ose sortir de sa cachette pour manger en ma présence. Au départ elle sortait, mangeait et retournait aussitôt se cacher, mais il y a 2 jours, elle m'a fait encore une belle surprise. Elle est sortie manger, je pensais qu'après elle retournerait se cacher comme elle le fait d'habitude. Mais non, elle s'est assise à côté de sa gamelle, elle est resté un moment à me regarder. Puis elle est parti dans son dodo, elle a fait tranquillement sa toilette, et s'est ensuite endormie très sereinement. 
> 
> En fait j'ai l'impression d'avoir deux minettes différentes. Une fois c'est la minette, encore craintive certe, mais bien dans ses pattes et détendue. Et une autre fois, une minette très craintive, voir agressive.
> Le plus dur dans tout ça, c'est qu'elle est complètement imprévisible. Elle change de comportement sans que moi je ne change quoi que ce soit au mien. Au début, je me suis posé la question, à savoir si ce n'était pas moi qui avait fait un truc de travers qui aurait fait qu'elle devienne "agressive". Mais non, j'y ai bien réfléchit. Aucun changement de mon côté et pourtant du sien, elle change complètement d'attitude en très peu de temps.
> 
> ...


Il faut lui laisser du temps.
Ne culpabilisez pas en pensant que vous "avez fait quelque chose".
Elle est imprévisible c'est normal, il faut être totalement patient avec elle.
C'est A VOUS de vous adaptez à elle, de la rassurer, et non le contraire.
Ne vous inquiétez pas si vous lui apportez patience et amour, cela va s'arranger avec le temps.
mais tant qu'elle ne sera pas rassurer, elle continuera à être imprévisible.
Avec le temps, elle peut devenir un amour de minette, croyez moi.
Aussi, il faut qu'elle voit qu'elle a sa place comme l'autre minette, ne pas se sentir délaissée.
Bon courage à vous et tenez nous au courant.

----------


## Tiffany52

Merci Sandagel pour ce message rassurant mais je ne peux m'empêcher de me poser des questions. 
C'est la première fois que j'accueille un chat aussi craintif. Je suis honnête avec moi même, et je sais très bien que je manque d'expérience pour gérer un chat craintif. Du coup, je me pose beaucoup de questions, je ne sais pas si je m'y prends bien avec elle.
De la douceur et de l'amour, je n'en manque pas pour elle, mais es-ce que cela sera suffisant si a côté de ça je m'y prend mal avec elle ? 

3 semaines maintenant qu'elle est la, et même si je sais qu'il faut du temps et de la patience, j'ai l'impression qu'on stagne complètement. Elle crache encore beaucoup, et si j'approche d'un peu plus prêt, elle a le coup de patte facile. 
Je me doute bien que si elle réagit comme ça c'est parce qu'elle a encore peur et qu'elle n'a pas confiance, du coup je me pose la question de savoir ce que je pourrais faire de plus ou faire différemment pour lui donner davantage confiance. 

Je me pose sûrement trop de question, mais je ne veux que le meilleur pour elle et j'ai peur de mal faire. 
Elle me fait mal au cur quand je la voit prostrée dans son coin quasiment toute la journée. 
J'aimerais tellement pouvoir l'aider, la rassurer. 


Elle doit faire son rappel de vaccin la semaine prochaine, et je me demande comment je vais réussir à la faire rentrer dans la caisse de transport. 
Si vous avez des idées je suis preneuse. 

On mettra fin à sa quarantaine 3-4 jours après son rappel de vaccin. J'espère que tout se passera bien avec mon Loulou, et j'espère qu'il l'aidera à prendre confiance. Au moins qu'elle ai un peu de compagnie féline pour qu'elle ne reste pas toute seule tout le temps dans son coin.


Lynt, quand vous dites  Hermine, vous parlez de la minette qui est chez moi ? Je ne savais pas qu'un nom lui avait était choisit. En tout cas je trouve que Hermine ça lui va bien  :Smile:

----------


## Misstay

C'est pas facile, patience, elle arrivera à te faire confiance. Je ne vois pas ce que tu peux faire de plus.
Pour la cage, j'ai pas trop d'astuces, perso. J'en ai un qui est dur à faire rentrer, je laisse la cage porte ouverte et j'attends qu'il y rentre. Mais pareil, ils sont tous différent.
J'en profite pour vous donner des nouvelles de mon nouvel arrivant, qu'on a finalement baptisé Happy.
Il s'est bien adapté même si parfois, il reste timide, il me suit, il nous répond quand on lui parle et là, 2h du mat, il court de partout, il saute, il joue quoi!!!
Comme quoi, il s'est bien détendu :-D Je comprends maintenant pourquoi tous les après-midi il monte dormir ;-)

----------


## Dom91

Patience, patience, lui parler doucement, ne pas varier dans son comportement, lui faire voir qu'elle fait partie de la famille. Mon propre chat, recueilli suite à un décès dans ma famille, très craintif, a mis 3 mois à me faire confiance. Je ne comprenais pas vu qu'il me connaissait, que la gamelle était remplie, les dodos confortables, etc...j'ai déprimé parfois mais j'ai fini par le laisser faire et petit à petit il m'a accordé sa confiance. En fait, je crois qu'après 3 mois sans câlin, il n'en pouvait plus et il a dû prendre une décision. J'avais commencé à le caresser en me servant d'une canne à pêche au bout de laquelle il y a un serpentin en tissu tout doux que j'enroulais autour du bâton, comme ça je n'approchais pas trop les mains. Voilà, si ma petite expérience peut vous servir.

----------


## Sév51

> Merci Sandagel pour ce message rassurant mais je ne peux m'empêcher de me poser des questions. 
> C'est la première fois que j'accueille un chat aussi craintif. Je suis honnête avec moi même, et je sais très bien que je manque d'expérience pour gérer un chat craintif. Du coup, je me pose beaucoup de questions, je ne sais pas si je m'y prends bien avec elle.
> De la douceur et de l'amour, je n'en manque pas pour elle, mais es-ce que cela sera suffisant si a côté de ça je m'y prend mal avec elle ? 
> 
> 3 semaines maintenant qu'elle est la, et même si je sais qu'il faut du temps et de la patience, j'ai l'impression qu'on stagne complètement. Elle crache encore beaucoup, et si j'approche d'un peu plus prêt, elle a le coup de patte facile. 
> Je me doute bien que si elle réagit comme ça c'est parce qu'elle a encore peur et qu'elle n'a pas confiance, du coup je me pose la question de savoir ce que je pourrais faire de plus ou faire différemment pour lui donner davantage confiance. 
> 
> Je me pose sûrement trop de question, mais je ne veux que le meilleur pour elle et j'ai peur de mal faire. 
> Elle me fait mal au cur quand je la voit prostrée dans son coin quasiment toute la journée. 
> ...


*Tiffany52* : 3 semaines pour un achat craintif, ce n'est pas beaucoup...
la socialisation est un processus long, les progrès ne sont pas toujours réguliers, il peut même y avoir des phases de récessions. Bref il n'y a pas de recette miracle, ça dépend du vécu du chat et de son caractère. Il va falloir être patiente...

Dans quelle pièce est-elle en ce moment ?

Comment réagit-elle quand tu joues avec elle ?
Sais-tu si elle joue quand elle est seule ?

Pas vraiment de solution pour la mettre en cage (j'ai le même problème ici, avec Fufu)...

Il faudrait qu'elle associe ta présence à des moments agréables : jeux, repas...
Essaye le lancer de croquettes : tu t'assoies à qqs mètres d'elle et tu fais glisser sur le sol des croquettes ou friandises dans sa direction, tout en lui parlant. Au départ, si elle n'avance pas pour les manger, n'insiste pas, quitte la pièce et laisse la se régaler seule. Recommence régulièrement et si tout va bien p'tit à p'tit, elle t'associera à la nourriture, donc à un moment plaisant  :: 

P'tit conseil : je ne connais pas ton lieu de vie, mais si c'est grand  chez toi, ne lui donne pas accès à tout l'espace une fois sa quarantaine  finie. Elle risquerait de se trouver une nouvelle planque peu  accessible et tu aurais encore plus de mal à l'approcher. D'une certaine  façon, il faut la "forcer" au contact.

La présence de ton chat va peut-être l'aider à se détendre, mais soit prudente lors des présentations. Je ne sais pas si tu as déjà eu l'occasion de le faire, mais il faut faire les présentations tranquillement, par étapes.
 Si besoin de conseils, n'hésite pas.

----------


## shdjld

Idem Tiffany, tu peux compter sur mes conseils. Paquito n'est toujours pas adopté par la "patronne chatte", mais les 2 autres chattes pas de souci.
Et lui, n'a adopté que mon fils David et moi-même, les autres mecs, toujours pas (mon mari et mon dernier fils). Donc, patience.... ::

----------


## LADYCATS

> Avec moi, j'ai le 18a ou le 19a, je sais pas trop lequel c'est. On a dû les séparer mais il commence à prendre ses marques, il est hyper câlin même si il reste un peu sur la réserve. D'ici quelques jours, ça ira.Co-traineurs très gentils merci à Thierry et aux autres (je ne sais pas leur prénom!)


Nous avons accueilli 17 18 et 19 À. Un seul est tigre blanc celui en FA chez Misstay. L autre mâle tout tigre s appelle maintenant Gaston .il est sympa et en bonne santé. La femelle tigree avec des " mèches" rousse est dans une FA avec une autre chatonne comme elle ça se passe très bien

----------


## La Rainette

Tiffany, je vais y aller aussi de mon "conseil", après chacun voit midi à sa porte, et chaque chat sera plus ou moins réceptif à telle ou telle façon de faire.
Pour moi, si elle est défensive, ignorez la. Votre présence / regard lui fait peur, dc biaisez, ne le regardez pas, ne la fixez pas. J'ai tendance à penser que ces chats ont vraiment besoin de la présence des autres pour progresser, dc pour moi ce n'est pas du tout étonnant que tant qu'elle est isolée elle se sente particulièrement vulnérable.
Je lis patience et je ne peux qu'être d'accord, mais c'est une patience immense qu'il faut, et parfois bcp de frustration. J'ai mis quasi 1 an et demi avant d'effleurer mon grand craintif, au début g essayé de le forcer au contact mais en gros j'avais peur pour ma tête parce qu'il n'était pas le plus sympa du monde loin de là... Il était terrorisé. Je l'ai laissé se cacher, faire sa vie avec mes autres chats et mes chiens très cools. Il a commencé à vivre avec eux, à leur rythme en notre absence. Il était sous zyl*ene, mangeait bien, se déplaçait la nuit ou en notre absence uniquement. Le soir, il attendait qu'on soit couché pour aller pleurer et chercher les sorties, c'était horrible... Je suis aussi passée par bcp de questions, mais sur son site ce chat serait mort, il a été testé fiv+ qui plus est, dc il fallait arriver à quelque chose. Comprenez bien, j'ai littéralement mis des mois avant de le voir dans mon propre appart (j'entends le voir passer, pas chercher sa cachette, je contrôlais tous les jours qu'il allait bien, qu'il avait l'air en forme etc).

Au bout d'un an il a commencé à manger un peu devant moi (à quelques mètres, uniquement du thon). Au bout d'un an et demi j'avais réussi à m'approcher suffisamment pour l'effleurer en tendant ma main barbouillée de thon (sympa)...

Je vous abrège les étapes, puisque chaque chat va fonctionner différemment, mais en gros aujourd'hui cela fait 28 mois qu'il est avec nous, je le caresse presque quand je veux (comprenons il est presque tout le tps ok pour être caressé), il lui arrive depuis 2 mois de venir chercher la caresse, spécialement le matin et le soir. Depuis un mois je peux le caresser presque à coup sûr lorsqu'il est dans son dodo. Il y a 3 semaines alors que je le caressais assise en tailleur (il a peur lorsqu'on est debout, aussi il lui arrive de se retrouver face à moi en stress ds l'appart, type il est sur un meuble et je rentre ds la pièce, il s'accule et crache, je fais comme si je ne l'avais pas vu, je ne lui montre pas mon visage, et ça passe, il ne bouge pas), j'ai senti que je pouvais tenter, je l'ai soulevé à deux mains et je l'ai posé sur mes jambes en continuant à le caresser. Il a cessé de ronronner quelques secondes, a analysé ce qui se passait puis s'est remis à ronronner et à se rouler sous ma main... Ca a duré 10mn, puis il est descendu tranquillement en continuant à se frotter partout de contentement.

Ne vous posez pas tant de questions si elles ne mènent qu'à remettre en cause votre façon de la voir et de préjuger de ses émotions. Vous y arriverez, c certain. Le temps que cela prendra en revanche, c incertain. Vous pouvez avoir tous les conseils du monde, vous y trouverez des idées pour mettre en place "votre méthode" basée sur votre personnalité, les capacités de votre logement, le comportement de vos autres animaux à son égard, à votre égard, ... La configuration fera que vous construirez forcément quelque chose avec cette minette, pas forcément à la manière d'untel ou d'unetelle. Ça fait vraiment démago nounouille ce que je suis en train de vous dire mais sincèrement, vous y arriverez mais parfois il faut savoir contourner le pbm. Elle a peur de votre regard, ok, ne la regardez pas, faites comme si elle n'était pas là. 

Oui ça donne des situations à la con type chercher dans un tiroir avec la tête tournée à l'envers et les yeux fermés, mais ici ça a vraiment marché, ça et une patience énorme dont j'ignorais l'existence chez moi jusque là, comme quoi la sociabilisation est une aventure intérieure aussi !!!

Petite précision : j'ai déjà sociabilisé d'autres chats beaucoup plus rapidement, en les forçant au contact (toujours en liberté dans tout mon appart en revanche, je n'utilise pas de cage), en les prenant au jeu ou avec la nourriture. 28 mois c'est pour le moment ma plus longue sociabilisation, je vous rassure, mais c'est aussi la plus belle récompense, et les larmes coulent je peux vous le garantir à chaque fois qu'une étape est franchie. Je connais le prix pour caresser ce chat, il semble aussi apprécier la valeur des caresses, et je ne changerais ces 28 mois pour rien au monde. Et le mieux, c'est que ce n'est pas fini ! On a encore du pain sur la planche, et j'en suis ravie !!!

----------


## Gaia4ever

Lorsque j'ai adopté Dali, sa FA m'a dit "attention, vous ne pourrez pas le caresser tout de suite, il est très craintif!" Dali était avec 2 autres chats recueillis dans la rue à 8 mois qui n'avaient jamais connu un humain avant, donc effectivement, tous 3 restaient carapatés dans un coin de la pièce et crachaient quand on s'approchait. La FA n'avait pas eu le temps de faire la sociabilisation.
Les premiers temps à la maison,il a passé 2 jours caché sous le lit de la pièce dans laquelle je l'avais isolé et avait le coup de patte facile si on franchissait la limite qu'il avait imposée. Je n'ai plus cherché à le toucher. Je venais m'assoir dans la pièce et lisais un livre à haute voix, sans essayer de le regarder, ni même de l'approcher, pour qu'il s'habitue à ma voix et à ma présence. Puis au fur et a mesure je me suis assise plus près de lui pour ma "lecture", toujours sans essayer de le toucher, mais en lui "imposant ma présence" tous les jours. Il m'observait au départ depuis sous le lit, puis dans un coin de la pièce mais sans se cacher... On progressait...
Puis je l'ai présenté à mes autres chats. Très craitif envers l'humain, il est au contraire très sociable avec ses congénères. Il est d'ailleurs très vite allé vers eux, se frottait à eux, et a essuyé, à sa grande surprise, de cuisants refus de jeux et calins. Mais il a réussi à se faire rapidement accepter et leur présence lui a été très bénéfique et l'a beaucoup aidé à progresser: Une fois accepté au sein des moustachus de la maison, il s'est senti plus à l'aise. Il a constaté que mes chats venaient chercher des caresses auprès de nous, et qu'ils avaient l'air d'apprécier pas mal!Que quand ils jouaient avec moi au "c** dancer" (c'est un jeu qui aide beaucoup pour la sociabilisation, je trouve) ils s'éclataient bien, et il a finit par craquer et lui aussi venir essayer d'attraper la mouche pour jouer, mais de loin. Puis peu à peu avec le jeu, il a finit par se rapprocher de moi, me frôlant de temps en temps. je tentais donc une caresse furtive... jusqu'au jour où il s'est immobilisé sous ma caresse au lieu de fuir... Et là, le temps s'est suspendu... J'ai versé des larmes de joie et de satisfaction! Au départ seule moi pouvait le caresser, et vraiment ponctuellement. 
Aujourd'hui toute la famille peut caresser Dali qui adore les caresses, mais uniquement quand il l'a décidé. Le matin quand on se lève surtout, et quand on rentre à la maison, il se frotte à nos jambes et miaule, et si vous avez le malheur d'arrêter les caresses avant que lui ne l'ait décidé, il vous met un petit coup de patte (sans les griffes!) pour clairement vous dire qu'il faut continuer!
Il continue parfois de se sauver sans raison quand on passe à côté de lui, se cache quand viennent des inconnus pour lui à la maison, mais nous l'acceptons tel qu'il est. 

Comme le dit La Rainette, vous trouverez la façon de faire, les petits conseils que chacun peut vous donner vous aideront,mais aussi certainement la compagnie de votre chat, mais vous arriverez à gagner sa confiance. Elle sera peut être toujours un peu craintive, n'aimera peut être pas être portée, caressée, mais si elle sait qu'elle peut se détendre et vous faire confiance, elle sera bien dans ses pattounes!
Ne doutez pas de vous, et soyez patiente, c'est le maitre mot!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Sous Etho-logis:

Ces 2 chats là ne sont descendus à Bordeaux que vendredi soir. Leur quarantaine chez Gaston a finalement duré 3 semaines afin d être complètement remis sur patte (gros coryza) et d attendre patiemment un cotrainage.
Ils sont arrivés chez Valérie qui sétait manifesté pour adopter le 8a et qui a succombé aussi au charme du 6a, un chaton un peu trouille trouille mais qui une fois pris dans les bras est un vrai moteur à ronrons. On est bien loin du craintif annoncé en fourrière qui se love dans les bras de sa fille. Kaa est comme un poisson dans l eau chez Valérie
Bonne route à eux


*6a) Chat brun tabby  craintif*
*Galaad*


*8a) Chat, 2 ans, smoke/tigré gris mi-longs, sociable
Kaa*

----------


## lynt

J'adore les happy ends  :: . Bonne route les loulous !

----------


## Elfenyu

Pareil ! Bonne route les minous !!
 ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*Sous Ethologis

2a) Chat brun tabby et blanc, un peu craintif**
Mais pas agressif du tout

AVANT


APRES 
Finalement une femelle prénommée Rosa; elle a été stérilisée et se porte trés bien. Une toute petite chatte fragile que l on a envie de protéger et qui se laisse câliner sous les ronrons







11a) Chat noir un peu craintif

Moi ça me fait mal au coeur de voir ça... 

AVANT



APRES
Finalement aussi une femelle. Qualifiée de sauvage, qui a été sauvé in extremis le jour de la fin de son délai fourriere et qui a pu profiter de l absence du veto ce jour là, sinon son sort été scellé
Elle aussi a été stérilisée et se porte bien. C est une chatte très douce, qui mise en en confiance donne des coups de tete pour se faire câliner




*

----------


## Misstay

Elle me dit quelque chose, la petite 11a ;-)

J'en profite pour donner des nouvelles du 17 ou 18 ou 19a, bref on l'a prénommé Happy. Ça lui va bien, il est toujours enjoué et prêt à jouer avec tout et n'importe quoi. Surtout avec n'importe quoi!!! Il est très câlin, une vraie boîte à ronrons et une pipelette!!!
Toujours un peu peur mais on prend notre mal en patience et on continue à le mettre en confiance.

----------


## TanjaK

Rhoooooo, ma petite Rosa, qu'est-ce qu'elle est mignonne  :: 
Merci pour les news, Cécile !

----------


## Elfenyu

Ils sont morts de trouille sur les photos et oui il ne faut pas s'y fier.
Le regard "après" est doux, confiant (ou ça va venir) et qu'est-ce que ça fait chaud au coeur de les voir comme ça. Surtout pour ceux qui ont été sauvés in extremis.
Ils sont mignons comme tout ces minous, merci pour les photos et les nouvelles ! !
Plein de bonheur à eux  ::

----------


## virginiedu95

*17b) Mâle, 3 mois, gris tabby, un peu timide 

Voici donc Horus dans sa FALD, depuis sa sortie il a prit 1K200g le petit bonhomme
Il est donc proposé à l'adoption 
Coryza terminé et il pête la forme, pas du tout mais alors pas du tout timide bien au contraire !



*

----------


## Sév51

*SarahC* voilà le dernier récap d'appel aux dons que j'ai trouvé en remontant le sujet :




> *CHATS SORTIS*
> 
> Contact SOSchatsnac N° 1
> 3a) Mâle, 10 ans voire plus, tigré, sociable (URGENT ! Gros coryza, sous perfusion !)
> _En hypothermie, bilan réservé.
> _
> 10a) Mâle 4 ans marron/noir, grand chat, très sociable (URGENT ! Coryza, oeil droit très abimé, sous perf !)
> 
> 15a) Chat noir et blanc poils longs, un peu craintif
> ...

----------


## virginiedu95

> *17b) Mâle, 3 mois, gris tabby, un peu timide 
> 
> Voici donc Horus dans sa FALD, depuis sa sortie il a prit 1K200g le petit bonhomme
> Il est donc proposé à l'adoption 
> Coryza terminé et il pête la forme, pas du tout mais alors pas du tout timide bien au contraire !
> 
> 
> 
> *


Horus rejoindra ses adoptants ce soir, il est adopté avec une autre de nos minettes (la petite ibiza trouvé dans un jardin) nous leur souhaitons plein de bonnes choses  :Smile:

----------


## shdjld

@Virginie, Câline en est où?
Adoptée ou pas, toujours avec son FALD.. Horus a un petit air à la Câline. C'est chouette pour lui.  :: 

J'ai Liberty pour une semaine encore, et ensuite elle part dans l'Essonne trouver sa FALD.

----------


## virginiedu95

> @Virginie, Câline en est où?
> Adoptée ou pas, toujours avec son FALD.. Horus a un petit air à la Câline. C'est chouette pour lui. 
> 
> J'ai Liberty pour une semaine encore, et ensuite elle part dans l'Essonne trouver sa FALD.



Oui câline est toujours à l'adoption en FALD 
Voici une photo de la puce qui est vraiment un amour !! avec son copain Minou (chat que sa FA nous a adopté l'année dernière)

----------


## Misstay

Je vous donne des nouvelles de Happy!!!

Le petit loulou est en pleine forme! Il a fait la deuxième injection du vaccin, la véto a trouvé son poil magnifique. C'est clair, on dirait de la laine!!! C'est un petit coquin, qui joue avec tout et surtout n'importe quoi!!! Ronrons à volonté et, il me parle énormément, il regarde la télé avec moi, il adore les reportages animaliers, avec les lions!!! En clair, il me lâche pas d'une semelle!

Pour mémoire : le petit au fond!


1ère rencontre côte à côte avec Snowbell, le timide.


Babouche qui est venu se coucher à côté de Happy. Quand on connait le caractère du "vieux", c'est plus qu'étonnant!!!


Dort comme un bébé!!!
 

Où est Happy? Dans mon tiroir de fringues!!!


Presque tout le temps ensemble.

----------


## SarahC

Je trouve vraiment qu'on dirait qu'ils sont en train de sourire!  ::  ::

----------


## Misstay

Quand, on les voit en vrai, c'est flagrant!!! Peut-être que c'est une de leur façon à eux, de montrer, qu'ils sont heureux!!!

----------


## Dom91

Et ça donne en retour envie de sourire de les regarder !

----------


## SarahC

Je ne me lasse pas, je les ai envoyés à plusieurs personnes pr les faire sourire aussi!

----------


## shdjld

> Et ça donne en retour envie de sourire de les regarder !



Dom91, je crois que tu récupères Liberty ce WE. Bon courage, elle miaule (chaleur!!??) et surtout ne pas oublier la balle de ping-pong. C'est une championne. Très curieuse, tout à apprendre maisssssssssssss un amour de  minette. Tu verras, elle est adorable, en espérant que tu n'es pas de mâle chez toi, sinon MIAOUMIAOU......
 ::

----------


## SarahC

*REPARTITION DE DONS*: 

*MERCI AUX ASSOCIATIONS DE CONTACTER LEURS DONATEURS EN MP* *ET DE NOUS POSTER DES NEWS ET PHOTOS DANS LA MESURE DU POSSIBLE.*



*RECAP SAUVE/Elfenyu:* 

3a) Mâle, 10 ans voire plus, tigré, sociable (URGENT ! Gros coryza, sous perfusion !)
_En hypothermie, bilan réservé.
_
10a) Mâle 4 ans marron/noir, grand chat, très sociable (URGENT ! Coryza, oeil droit très abimé, sous perf !)

15a) Chat noir et blanc poils longs, un peu craintif

20a) Femelle tricolore, apeurée (URGENT! Coryza), sa soeur, 21a est morte....
_Décédée elle aussi ._

30a) Chaton 6 semaines noir et blanc sociable (URGENT! Prolapsus!)


TROCA: 40  avec reçu
Gastonne : pour chacun des chats suivants *avec reçu*: *total ici: 50 *
10  : Endroit A: 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, *10*, 11, 14, *15*, 16, *20*, 23, 26
20  : Endroit A 1, *3*, 17, 27 avec reçu

*TOTAL: 90 *


*******************

*RECAP PiaM:*

1a) Maman tigrée sociable 
+ 2 chatons de 6 semaines, 2 noirs et 3 tigrés (URGENT! Gros coryza) (3 chatons décédés avant sortie)

26a) Femelle brun tabby et blanche très sociable ( TRES URGENT!!!! GESTATION AVANCEE ET CORYZA!)

11b) Mâle, 3/4 mois, brun tabby, sociable
12b) Femelle, 5 mois, tortie tabby blanche, sociable
13b) Femelle, 3 mois, tortie tabby blanche, sociable
14b) Femelle, 4/5 mois, tortie tabby, sociable
(URGENT! En fin de coryza)

Niky: 15  pour la 26a sans reçu
Gastonne : pour chacun des chats suivants *avec reçu*: *total ici: 10 *
10  : Endroit A: 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 14, 15, 16, 20, 23, *26*
_L'association ne peut pas encore délivrer de reçus. Vous pouvez par conséquent maintenir votre don, le réduire, ou l'annuler.
_
*TOTAL: 25 *


*******************


*RECAP Etho-logis:*

2a) Chat brun tabby et blanc, un peu craintif (mais pas agressif du tout) : c'est en fait une femelle, baptisée Rosa par TanjaK
_En FA de quarantaine chez Tanja,  il a du voir un veto ce matin car apathique , ne mangeait pas, ne  buvait pas et extrêmement maigre. Il est fiévreux, en début de coryza  avec de vilains ulcères dans la bouche. Un traitement a été mis en place  et Tanjak l a récupéré pour lui éviter encore le stress de la cage. Il  est parfaitement manipulable , Tanjak doit donc le gaver. Il a émis un  timide ronron depuis son arrivée
_
6a) Chat brun tabby un peu craintif (doit sortir le 01/10)
FAQ Nayade

8a) Chat, 2 ans, smoke/tigré gris mi-longs, sociable (doit sortir le 01/10)
FAQ Nayade

11a) Mâle, 2 ans, noir, un peu craintif
FAQ Cyrano

16a) Chat blanc, timide, ne crache pas
FAQ Morgane2404 à partir du 01/10

17a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré, timidou (doit sortir le 01/10)

18a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré blanc timidou (doit sortir le 01/10)

19a) Chaton 4 mois, tigré blanc timidou (doit sortir le 01/10)

23a) Chat tigré brun et noir, un peu craintif, ne crache pas! 
FAQ Morgane2404 à partir du 01/10

Hupet: 15  sans reçu
Dom91 : 5  sans reçu
Thred : 15  avec ou sans reçu?
Gastonne : pour chacun des chats suivants 
10  : Endroit A: *2*, 4, 5, *6*, 7, *8*, 9, 10, *11*, 14, 15, *16*, 20, *23*, 26 *avec reçu* : *60  ici*
_L'association ne peut pas encore délivrer de reçus. Vous pouvez par conséquent maintenir votre don, le réduire, ou l'annuler._

*TOTAL: 95 *


*******************

*RECAP Les amis des chats du Loiret (Belette18) :*

5a) bleu et blanc très sociable
_Coryza et petite diarrhée_

Gastonne : pour chacun des chats suivants *avec reçu*: *total ici: 10 *
10  : Endroit A: 2, 4, *5*, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 14, 15, 16, 20, 23, 26

*TOTAL: 10 *


*******************


*RECAP Babe78 :*

33a) Mâle, 2 mois, blanc brun tabby, caractère? (URGENT! Coryza!) (doit sortir le 01/10)

4b) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timidou/sociable
5b) Femelle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timidou/sociable

8b) Femelle, 6 mois, tortie tabby, sociable
9b) Femelle, 8 mois, tortie tabby blanche, sociable
10b) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, sociable
(URGENT! Coryza)
    Sont ensemble

15b) femelle 1 an, tricolore, très sociable

20b) Mâle, 3 mois, blanc et brun, très sociable 
21b) Femelle, 3 mois, blanc brun tabby, très sociable

22b) mâle 1 an brun tabby très sociable

23b) mâle 1 an bleu très sociable

25b) Femelle, 9/10 mois, brun tabby, sociable (Coryza) 

26b) Femelle, 9 mois, écaille de tortue, très sociable

Mayella : 45  avec reçu si possible (pour asso ayant des gros frais sur cette sortie)
Mirabelle94 : 30  avec ou sans reçu
*
TOTAL: 75 
**Attention, l'adresse où adresser les dons a changé, attendez le MP pour envoi*


*******************


*RECAP Sylki, 1001 Regards:*

14a) Femelle 3 ans, brun tabby point yeux bleus, timidou (Queue cassée)
_Queue courte non cassée_

6b) Mâle, 2 mois, bleu, un peu timide (en fin de coryza)
7b) Mâle, 2 mois, bleu et blanc, sociable (en fin de coryza)
_les minicats ont une énorme diarrhée, sont tous les deux sous observation chez la vétérinaire_*

*19b) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, un peu timide
_Au mieux, voit très mal (problème congénital). Appréhension du monde  quasi autistique. Testée fiv+, ça vaut ce que ça vaut à son âge._

24b) Femelle, 4/5 mois, brun tabby, très sociable 
_Un peu maigrichonne mais tonique, traitée pour son coryza._

Gastonne : pour chacun des chats suivants *avec reçu*
10  : Endroit A: 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, *14*, 15, 16, 20, 23, 26*: total ici: 10 
*
*TOTAL: 10 *


******************* 

*RECAP Virginiedu95:*

16b) Femelle, 3 mois, gris tabby, un peu timide
_Serait plutôt la mère du 17b, hospitalisée dans un état grave (température, bouche et nez en sang, squelettique avec diarrhée)_
*=> Décédée après une semaine chez le véto*
17b) Mâle, 3 mois, gris tabby, un peu timide 
_Enorme coryza et plein de puces. Pas du tout timide, très câlin. Nez  très pris, inhalations, gavage. Si pas d'amélioration, ira chez le véto le 01/10._
18b) Femelle, 4/5 mois, brun tabby, sociable
_Prénommée Caline, elle porte bien son nom._

hln: 15  pour les urgences, sans reçu
FAFACHAT 15  sans reçu

*TOTAL: 30 *


*******************

*LES ASSOCS ET LES DONATEURS ONT TOUS EU UN MP POUR CE POINTAGE.*


*******************


*RESTE (chats non sortis):* 

Gastonne : pour chacun des chats suivants 
10  : Endroit A: 2, *4*, 5, 6, *7*, 8, *9*, 10, 11, 14, 15, 16, 20, 23, 26
=> Le 7 est sorti la semaine passée, que fait-on de votre don ? 
20  : Endroit A 1, 3, 17, *27* avec reçu

*TOTAL:* 50 
*
Gastonne, souhaitez vous les réattribuer à une association délivrant des reçus fiscaux, ou reporter, ou annuler?
Merci de me dire par MP.*


*******************

*POINTAGE TERMINE POUR SEMAINE 39 HORMIS LA FIN DU RECAP.* 

Précisions concernant les répartitions.
Nous essayons de raisonner sur la globalité, sur le trimestre, en gros.
Parfois on a des semaines av bcp de dons, parfois non, parfois des dons fléchés, parfois des assocs sans reçus.
Je donne qq exemples. Virginie déclinait tout don av sa précédente assoc car avait les fonds, et me demandait de reporter ces derniers là où il le fallait, pr les autres. 
Ethologis a bcp aidé, elle est à Bordeaux, il y a les trajets en train en plus, et les billets chats.
Babe78 aide elle aussi régulièrement. Sylki aussi. Et elle joue très souvent de malchance! Belette18 avance les frais de sa poche. 
Sauve a une ardoise dépassant 9000  de frais, rien que pour les fourrières. PiaM, elle aussi, en Alsace, en prend toute l'année.
Bref, on ne peut être "juste" si on lit le sujet sur une semaine, j'essaie dc tjs de lisser autant que faire se peut. 
Les reçus sont importants, et personne ne vous jugera si vous ne donner plus si l'assoc n'en délivre pas, mais vous pouvez aussi vous dire que vous ne donnez à ce moment là que la partie que vous n'auriez de toute façon pas reçue par l'Etat avec vos impôts, càd 33% du don. Concrètement, je fais au mieux, sans favoritisme, mais que tout le monde comprenne ma logique.

----------


## Tiffany52

Bonjour,

je me rends compte que cela fait longtemps que je ne vous ai pas donner de nouvelles d'Hermine ( ex 14a X Siam )

Tout d'abord je voulais toute vous remercier pour vos conseils.

Depuis le temps beaucoup de chose se sont passées. 
Apres mon dernier message ici, la puce a fait des progrès. Enfin, surtout un, qui m'a beaucoup ému. Elle a commencer a jouer. Je vous raconte. Elle était assise par terre, j'ai lancer dans sa direction une petite balle. Quand la balle l'a touché, elle a sursauté et a regardé la balle d'un air intriqué. J'ai recommencer plusieurs fois, et au bout de la troisième fois elle a joué. Elle a pris la balle entre ses pattes, et se rouler par terre dans tout les sens avec la balle entre les pattes. Elle a ensuite fait rouler la balle dans la chambre et courrait après. Quand la balle venait vers moi, elle n'osait pas approcher pour venir la chercher, alors elle attendait et me regardait d'un air de dire " vas y envoi la balle " et comme ça a chaque fois que la balle revenait vers moi. Elle attendait que je lui renvoi. On a partagé vraiment un super moment.  :Smile:  

Quelques jours après, la puce a été stérilisée. Je vous passe les détails sur la mise en boîte. Elle ne voulait pas du tout y entrer, et comme je ne peux pas du tout la toucher, j'ai du "forcer" un peu et je sais que ça a été traumatisant pour elle  :Frown:  
L'opération s'est très bien passée. Le soir même, dès son retour à la maison, elle courrait partout dans la chambre et jouait. 
Par contre, elle est redevenue complètement inapprochable. Suffisait que j'ouvre la porte de la chambre, qu'elle me voit de loin et qu'elle se mette à cracher. Alors qu'elle ne le faisait plus du tout depuis quelques temps et que je pouvais m'approcher vraiment très près d'elle ( juste quelques centimètres) 

4 jours après sa stérilisation, j'ai mis fin à sa quarantaine. Elle a donc rencontré mon Loulou, et ça s'est tout de suite très bien passé entre eux. A peine 5 minutes après qu'ils se soient vu, ils étaient déjà tout les deux dans le panier d'Hermine chacun en train de faire la toilette de l'autre. 
Le fait d'être avec un autre chat a fait beaucoup de bien à Hermine. Elle s'est tout de suite beaucoup plus détendue, elle ne restait plus dans son coin de la chambre. Elle a découvert l'appartement en compagnie d'Hitchcock. Elle le suit partout. Ce qui est drôle aussi, c'est qu'elle fait tout comme lui et en même temps que lui. Si il va manger, elle va manger, si il boit, elle va boire. Il passe a la litière elle y va aussi, même si elle ne fait rien. En fait, il est vraiment devenu son repère. 
Ils jouent beaucoup ensemble. Elle joue aussi seule, sa grande passion, c'est de mettre son "dodo" sans dessus-dessous. Elle se glisse sous les couvertures de son dodo et elle retourne tout lol 
Au départ elle ne sortait de la chambre qu'avec Hitchcock, mais maintenant elle ose sortir et se promener de l'appartement même sans lui. Surtout le soir, une fois que mes enfants sont couchés et que la maison est plus calme. 
En fait, elle fait sa petite vie, et semble très bien dans ses pattes.

Ce que j'ai remarqué avec elle, c'est que plus on va chercher le contact, plus elle va se renfermer, plus elle va cracher. 
Alors j'ai changé de méthode, je la laisse tranquille et fait semblant de l'ignorer. En faisant comme ça, un soir elle m'a fait une belle surprise, j'étais assise sur le canapé avec Hitchcock qui dormait a côté. Elle a commençait a s'approcher, quand je l'ai regardé elle s'est enfuit. Elle est revenue une deuxième fois, j'ai fait comme si je ne la regardait pas ( juste du coin de l'il) elle s'est approché tout doucement et est monter s'allonger sur le canapé a côté de moi et Hitchcock, puis elle s'est endormie. 

Je pense qu'elle a encore très peur, mais je pense aussi que c'est une minette très indépendante, qui ne cherche pas vraiment le contact humain. Par contre elle apprécie vraiment la compagnie des autres chats. Je sens qu'elle en a besoin pour être bien. 

Je passerais vous mettre des photos ce soir.

----------


## SarahC

> Elle le suit partout. Ce qui est drôle aussi, c'est qu'elle fait tout  comme lui et en même temps que lui. Si il va manger, elle va manger, si  il boit, elle va boire. Il passe a la litière elle y va aussi, même si  elle ne fait rien. En fait, il est vraiment devenu son repère.


Ca les aide souvent bcp en effet, et ils deviennent leur référent! Merci pr les news, on attend les photos!

L'évolution av l'humain viendra, elle a juste besoin de prendre de l'assurance je pense!

----------


## LPDE

Ce sont les nouvelles de la semaine 39, désolée, je vais demander à déplacer le sujet.

Voici avec un peu de retard les nouvelles des chats sortis sous la patte de l'espoir

33a) Mâle, 2 mois, blanc brun tabby, caractère? (URGENT! Coryza!) 

HOUSKO sest révélé un adorable chaton et a rejoint sa famille définitive le 11 novembre où il est comme un prince.



4b) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timidou/sociable 
HADRIEN rebaptisé HAWAI par sa famille dadoption coule des jours heureux après avoir été adopté lors de notre WE adoption du mois doctobre. Cest un amour, un pot de colle.


5b) Femelle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timidou/sociable 
HERMIONE a été elle aussi adoptée à notre WE adoption. Elle sest très bien intégrée dans sa nouvelle famille qui la trouve très câline et très joueuse.


8b) Femelle, 6 mois, tortie tabby, sociable 
HOUP-LA est aussi adoptée, encore un caractère en or qui a séduit une famille lors de notre WE adoption


9b) Femelle, 8 mois, tortie tabby blanche, sociable 
HATCHICA est une puce adorable qui attend toujours sa famille de coeur


10b) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, sociable 
SNIF, tout comme HATCHICA est adorable, calin et doux et il attend sa famille

 


15b) femelle 1 an, tricolore, très sociable 
LOUANA est adorable, très sociable et a un très joli marquage. Elle attend elle aussi sa famille. 


20b) Mâle, 3 mois, blanc et brun, très sociable 
HÉRY vient dêtre réservé. Cest un adorable minou tout calme et tout calin qui fera le bonheur de ses adoptants


21b) Femelle, 3 mois, blanc brun tabby, très sociable 
HEATHER est en super forme et attend patiemment sa famille. Elle est plutôt active et très joueuse.

 


22b) mâle 1 an brun tabby très sociable 
HUGGI est en effet très sociable et joueur en plus dêtre adorable. Il ne lui manque plus quune famille.





23b) mâle 1 an bleu très sociable
Malheureusement décédé.

25b) Femelle, 9/10 mois, brun tabby, sociable (Coryza)  
PEPITE est elle aussi décédée brutalement. 


26b) Femelle, 9 mois, écaille de tortue, très sociable
 HEDWIDGE est une minette extrêmement présente et attachante qui a trouvé sa famille il y a 2 semaines.

----------


## Tiffany52

*Voici des photos récente d'Hermine.*





*Ici, avec ses 2 copains ( Hitchcock, le noir et blanc et Colin, le petit noir )*

----------


## SarahC

Rho qu'elle est belle, avec sa bouille toute ronde et ses nyeux!!!!  ::

----------


## Misstay

Du coup, je remonte le post, pour vous donner des nouvelles de Happy. 



Happy surnommé affectueusement "Pypy" ou "Saucisson"  :: 
Donc, il va bien, petit gabarit, grande boîte à ronrons. C'est un grand joueur (avec tout et n'importe quoi) et une pipelette!!! C'est ma fille, version chat!!! 
Il aime embêter ses congénères la nuit (bien évidemment!!!), observer les oiseaux à travers la fenêtre, piquer les cuillères dans les tasses (si, si, les cuillères!) et, son grand bonheur, c'est jouer avec l'eau, quand on fait la vaisselle (ce qui est pas très pratique). Il est très affectueux, me suit de partout (même aux toilettes!!!). 
Ah!!! Il est loin, le petit Happy timide, qui était caché derrière le bureau, quand il est arrivé et, qui osait à peine venir vers nous.
Il va être stérilisé Lundi prochain et ... il y a de grandes chances, qu'il reste avec nous.


Voici aussi, sa soeur Bella.
Elle est à l'adoption et, c'est un peu le même genre que son frère joueuse et affectueuse.
Elle a été stérilisée.




Il reste l'autre frère, Gaston. Je n'ai pas de photo, pour le moment.
Il est parti chez le véto aujourd'hui, pour un problème aux yeux. J'en saurais plus dans les prochains jours.

----------


## Misstay

Happy a été stérilisé ce matin! J'ai eu des nouvelles à midi, çà s'était bien passé et, il était en phase de réveil. Je retourne le chercher ce soir.
En revanche, pour son frère Gaston, il a une sorte d'infection aux deux yeux et, un oeil est critique, il ne pourra peut-être pas être sauvé. A voir l'évolution dans les prochains jours, avec les soins.

----------


## Verlaine

Ben mince alors pauvre Gaston! Pourvu qu'il puisse être soigné et garder ses yeux, et sa vue.

----------


## Misstay

Gaston va mieux, il a des gouttes à mettre dans les yeux. A priori, il garde son oeil mais, il verra peu avec, voire pas du tout.

----------


## lynt

Pauvre Gaston  :: 
Pourvu qu'il puisse voir ne serait-ce qu'un tout petit peu avec cet oeil...

----------


## virginiedu95

Voici Horus (ex 18b) dans sa nouvelle famille avec sa copine Ibiza (également adopté dans notre association)

----------


## Lady92

Il a bien grandi le bonhomme  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il a bien grandi le bonhomme  ::

----------


## SarahC

Merci pr les news!
Comment vont les autres chats du sujet?

----------


## Tiffany52

Je passerais demain mettre des nouvelles plus en détail d'Hermine, ex 14a X Siam.

Pour résumé, la puce est encore assez craintive, elle ne se laisse toujours pas toucher. Quand on approche de trop prêt elle se sauve et se cache. 
À côté de ça, elle fait sa vie tout a fait normalement, va partout dans l'appartement, ose venir dans le salon par exemple meme quand il y a du monde et qu'elle ne connait pas. 
Du moment qu'on fait mine de l'ignorer ça lui va, mais des qu'on essai de l'approcher un peu plus, elle se sauve et se renferme. 
On est un peu au point mort en ce moment, elle ne progresse plus. Mais au moins tout les progrès fait jusque la sont vraiment acquis et stabilisé. 
Elle est par contre OK enfant, même en bas âges sans problème. Elle ne les craint pas du tout, ne se sauve pas quand ils l'approchent ( en tout cas ils arrivent a l'approcher de plus prêt que moi sans qu'elle ne se sauve ) et elle dort quasiment toute les nuits au pieds du lit de mon petit garçon de 2 ans et demi. 

Je mettrais des photos demain.

----------


## TanjaK

Des nouvelles de ma petite Rosa (ex 2a), sortie sous Etho-Logis ?

----------


## SarahC

Je viens de demander news et photos à LADYCATS.

----------


## Tiffany52

Voici les photos d'Hermine 




et avec son grand copain Hitchcock ( sortie lui aussi de fourrière début 2012 )

----------


## lynt

Ils sont beaux tous les deux  ::

----------


## Tiffany52

> Ils sont beaux tous les deux



ouiiii  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Des nouvelles de ma petite Rosa (ex 2a), sortie sous Etho-Logis ?


Tanjak 
j ai vu Rosa tout début janvier. Elle est adorable, en pleine forme et s'est bien remplumée (je dirais même un poil grassouille).
Elle  s'est tout de suite approchée de moi pour quémander des caresses. Mais comme Plume, une FA, ou encore mieux un adoptant, rien que pour elle, permettrait de la combler davantage qu'en collectivité. C est une chatte très douce, discrète et très affectueuse. Toute aide pour diffusion pour elle et Plume est la bienvenue.
Photo de Rosa reçue aujourd'hui


on est bien loin de son passage en fourrière

----------


## TanjaK

Whaou, qu'est-ce qu'elle a changé encore, plus rien à voir avec la petite chatte toute maigre que j'ai connue ! Est-ce qu'elle a un post d'adoption sur rescue, pareil pour Plume ? En tout cas, ma petite Rosa est tout simplement adorable  :: Merci pour les nouvelles, Venise !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Whaou, qu'est-ce qu'elle a changé encore, plus rien à voir avec la petite chatte toute maigre que j'ai connue ! Est-ce qu'elle a un post d'adoption sur rescue, pareil pour Plume ? En tout cas, ma petite Rosa est tout simplement adorable Merci pour les nouvelles, Venise !


Plume à un post sur Rescue , Misstay doit en faire un pour Rosa
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...nt-33-a-73248/

----------


## Tiffany52

Rosa est vraiment changé, quel bonheur de la voir ainsi  ::  Rien à voir avec la minette qu'elle était en fourrière.


Mais du coup, ça me fait me poser des questions. Rosa est sortie la même semaine qu'Hermine, Rosa semble aujourd'hui très détendue, alors qu'Hermine est resté craintive. Je sais bien que chaque chat est différent, mais ça va faire 5 mois fin février, et même si elle a déjà fait d'énorme progrès, cela fait longtemps qu'elle ne progresse plus.

Je dois forcément faire quelque chose de travers, mais quoi ? si vous avez des conseils, je suis bien évidement preneuse.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Qu'est ce que tu as fait pour tenter de la sociabiliser et qu'est ce que tu n'as pas osé encore?
Que fais tu au quotidien comme "travail" pour le faire?
Je pose ces questions car nous évitera de te conseiller sur ce que tu fais déjà  :: 
Parfois ils font des mini progrès que l'on ne voit pas, et même si mini, c'est un progrès.
Et parfois aussi ils stagnent, et tout à coup font un truc trop fort!

----------


## Tiffany52

Tout d'abord ce qu'il faut savoir ce que je n'y connais absolument rien en sociabilisation de chat. Sur son descriptif de fourrière, elle était décrite comme timide mais sociable, on a su après qu'elle était en fait très craintive. Même si j'y connait rien en chat craintif, j'ai pas voulu faire marche arrière et j'ai accepter la prendre en accueil ( je savais de toute façon que je pouvais compter sur l'asso pour m'épauler et me conseiller ) Les choses que j'ai déjà faite pour tenter de la sociabiliser, ou du moins l'approcher et établir un premier contact, il y a la "méthode vache qui rit" que j'avais lu ici. Ca je l'ai fait au tout début, ça a plutôt bien marcher puisqu'elle manger dans ma main. Mais dès qu'on passait devant elle, si on ne lui donner rien, elle donnait un coup de patte, toute griffe sortie sans raison. Après discussion avec l'asso, elle m'a d'arrêter parce que justement elle donnait peut être un coup de patte pour avoir son fromage, et qu'elle comprenait pas pourquoi des fois on lui donner et des fois on passait devant elle sans lui donner. J'ai aussi tenter l'approche par le jeu, et ça marche plutôt bien. Quand je lui lance la balle, elle joue avec, quand la balle revient vers moi, elle s'assoit en me regardant et attend que je lui renvoi la balle. On joue aussi beaucoup avec le plumeau, elle aime vraiment beaucoup, et avec ça, elle s'approche vraiment tout près de moi, mais si j'essai d'en profiter pour la toucher elle se sauve. Elle a déjà énormément progresser par rapport au début, où elle rester prosterner et cacher et où elle crachait et donner des coups de pattes. Aujourd'hui, elle ne donne plus de coup de patte, ne crache quasiment plus du tout, sauf si on approche de trop près et qu'on veut la toucher, elle crache et se sauve. Et elle n'est plus du tout prostré dans son coin, elle ne se cache quasiment plus du tout. Elle fait sa petite vie tout à fait normalement, va partout dans l'appartement, entre dans toute les pièces, même si y'a du monde et du bruit, ça ne la dérange pas, elle vient d'elle même. Là où ça pose soucis, c"est s on essai de l'approcher de très près, elle se sauve et si on essai de la toucher même chose, elle crache un petit coup, se sauve et va se cacher. J'ai tenter plusieurs fois de forcer un peu le contact tout doucement, mais quand je fais ça, elle se renferme et se cache de plus en plus. Mais quand je la laisse tranquille et que je fais semblant de l'ignorer, elle redevient " normale " et fait sa vie tranquillement. Elle semble épanouie et bien dans ses pattes malgré tout. Ah oui, autre chose que je fais aussi, comme elle est très proche d'Hitchcock et qu'ils sont quasiment tout le temps ensemble, des fois, je fais exprès de venir caresser et caliner Hitchcock devant elle pour lui montrer que je ne lui veut pas de mal et que je suis gentil avec les chats. Elle me regarde faire, j'essai après de l'approcher elle, mais y'a rien à faire elle se sauve. Ca va faire quand même quasiment 2 mois qu'elle ne progresse plus du tout. Je me pose donc beaucoup de question. Forcément je manque d'expérience, donc y'a peut être un truc que je fais mal ou que j'ai rater depuis le début, mais je vois pas quoi et je sais pas quoi faire pour la décoincer et l'aider à progresser de nouveau.    Dsl pour mon message en bloc, le retour à la ligne ne veut pas fonctionner.

----------


## Dom91

Je trouve que vous faites ce qu'il faut. Il ne faut peut-être simplement pas essayer de la caresser, elle viendra d'elle-même. Son comportement me fait penser à celui de mon chat, "adopté" à 6 ans, trop longue histoire à raconter, et qui, bien qu'il me connaissait déjà et pas qu'un peu, a mis 3 mois à venir se faire caresser. Il me mettait des coups de pattes si j'approchais la main vers lui, feulait, s'écartait quand je passais à côté de lui, un peu caractériel. Ce que j'ai fait, au bout d'un moment c'est de le caresser avec une canne à pêche sur laquelle était enroulé un ruban très doux. Je n'approchais pas la main et en même temps je faisais quelque chose qui lui était agréable. Vous pouvez peut-être essayer cette méthode. Ou bien par exemple vous asperger un peu les mains d'herbe à chats (ça existe en spray), vous aurez alors sur vous une odeur qu'elle trouvera agréable et elle aura peut-être envie de venir plus près. 
Si la petite puce se détend déjà, je crois qu'elle viendra à un moment de toute façon par elle-même mais il faut être très patient avec les chats

----------


## Sév51

+1 avec *dom91
*Je ne vois rien que tu aurais pu faire de "mal", c'est peut-être seulement qu'elle a besoin de plus de temps que d'autres chats.
Tu dis toi même que tu la sens parfaitement à l'aise chez toi, c'est ce qui compte.
 Après elle n’apprécie pas encore le contact, ça viendra plus tard ou... pas  :: 
Tous les chats ne sont pas forcément fans des papouilles...

----------


## lynt

Ça dépend d'elle et ça dépend aussi de toi, de ce que tu veux, de ce que tu penses bon pour elle. Certaines forcent la socia pour tenter d'accélérer le processus, à raison ou pas, avec succès ou pas. D'autres préfèrent solliciter le chat en douceur, sans le contraindre et attendre que la situation se débloque d'elle-même quand le chat est prêt à accepter puis à apprécier le contact. Certaines te diront que la cage fait des miracles et permet de gagner du temps, d'autres que le comportement du chat en cage n'est pas représentatif et que celle-ci peut-être traumatisante pour le chat. 
Je suis persuadée que ça finira par se débloquer ; par contre dans un mois ou dans un an, mystère. Quoi qu'il en soit, tu fais ce qu'il faut, tu l'as mise à l'abri, tu en prends soin et elle se sent bien chez toi, c'est vraiment le principal  :Smile: .

----------


## Misstay

Je remonte ce post aussi, pour vous donner du petit Happy (17a, 18a, 19a).
Happy (en dernier plan) est toujours chez moi aussi mais, j'avais déjà dit, je crois qu'il restait avec nous. Il va bien, très affectueux, toujours un peu timide et je crois que çà, çà ne changera pas! Comme Hermès (autre FA chez moi), il parle énormément, si ce n'est plus. Il a tellement de choses à dire, qu'il arrive même à miauler sans ouvrir la bouche! C'est rigolo! Il a les canaux lacrymaux bouchés apparemment c'est sans gravité mais aux prochains rappels de vaccins, on va faire un petit bilan, je voudrais pas que çà s'aggrave. Happy a aussi eu l'occasion de "vivre" avec un chiot galgo que j'ai accueilli pendant une semaine. Il ne connaissait pas les chiens et très apeuré, on le voyait que quand le chiot dormait au début et à la fin, il osait venir vers lui pour le sentir mais pas trop près!!! C'est Happy quoi!!!  :Smile: 
Sa soeur Bella (en second plan) va bien aussi. Elle est toujours en attente d'adoption et, c'est la même que son frère. Comme quoi, ils peuvent pas se renier. Elle vit avec un chien, çà se passe très bien et elle est adorable!
Je vous mettrai des photos bientôt  :Smile:

----------


## lynt

Merci pour les nouvelles !  :Smile: 
J'espère que Bella va bientôt trouver sa famille. Tu n'aurais pas des photos par hasard ?  ::

----------


## Tiffany52

Je vous donne aussi des nouvelles d'Hermine. ( ex 14a je crois )

Niveau socia, elle ne progressait plus du tout depuis longtemps. Elle vient donc de changer de FA. Depuis vendredi, elle est en FA chez une responsable d'asso pour tenter de la sociabiliser.
Je vous redonnerais donc de ses nouvelles prochainement.

----------


## lynt

Elle est tellement mignonne, trop dur de ne pas pouvoir la papouiller. J'espère qu'elle va progresser dans sa nouvelle FA et qu'elle ne te manque pas trop.

----------


## Misstay

> Merci pour les nouvelles ! 
> J'espère que Bella va bientôt trouver sa famille. Tu n'aurais pas des photos par hasard ?


Je vais en demander à sa FA et je mettrais celles de Happy en même temps  :: 

Courage pour Hermine...

----------


## Tiffany52

> Elle est tellement mignonne, trop dur de ne pas pouvoir la papouiller. J'espère qu'elle va progresser dans sa nouvelle FA et qu'elle ne te manque pas trop.


si elle me manque beaucoup  :Frown:  

son départ a été très difficile. D'autant plus que je n'ai même pas pu lui faire un câlin avant qu'elle ne parte.  :Frown:

----------


## lynt

Me doutais... On s'attache énormément à nos minous... Qu'ils soient sociables ou pas. J'espère alors que tu auras des nouvelles souvent par sa nouvelle FA  :: .

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Quelles nouvelles des chats de ce sujet? Peut-on avoir des news et photos? Merci!

----------

